# [Topic Unique] Test & Impressions Macbook Pro Unibody



## francois67000 (17 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour,

Voila je vais être heureux possesseur d'un Macbook Pro nouvelle génération. 

Le modèle choisi  :

- Core 2 duo 2,53 ghz
- 4 Go de ram
- 250 GO de disque dur @ 7200 tr/m
- Geforce 9600 M GT 512 mo 





Comme vous pouvez le voir c'est pas encore pour de suite mais étant habitué déja en ayant acheté un MBA en janvier dernier, je sais que le délai est très exagéré. Une livraison dés la fin de la semaine prochaine peut être envisable.

Je ferais un test mais également avec ce topic on pourrait tous apporter des commentaires dessus.


----------



## cousinhube (17 Octobre 2008)

BOnjour,

Est ce que quelqu'un sait si la qualité du Wifi a été améliorée sur les MAcBook Pro?

Parceque le mien (C2D 2,16 15") capte beaucoup beaucoup moins bien qu'un Macbook.

Merci.


----------



## figue (17 Octobre 2008)

francois67000 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Voila je vais être heureux possesseur d'un Macbook Pro nouvelle génération.
> 
> ...



J'ai fait exactement comme toi aujourd'hui, même config, même délai. J'espère qu'on va se régaler... :rateau:


----------



## francois67000 (17 Octobre 2008)

figue a dit:


> J'ai fait exactement comme toi aujourd'hui, même config, même délai. J'espère qu'on va se régaler... :rateau:



heheh 

Commandé perso au moment où le store a réouvert après la keynote


----------



## nantucket (18 Octobre 2008)

Je suis allé chercher le mien au Store de Genève jeudi matin ! 
Dispo 36 heures après l'annonce ! Y sont balèzes chez Apple quand même !


----------



## Goobii (18 Octobre 2008)

nantucket a dit:


> Je suis allé chercher le mien au Store de Genève jeudi matin !
> Dispo 36 heures après l'annonce ! Y sont balèzes chez Apple quand même !


Ah bin dis donc, les suisses sont bien vus !


----------



## angealexiel (18 Octobre 2008)

moi pareil que vous, mais moi il est en cours d'expedition depuis 1 heure , donc vous aussi normalement ils vont partir dans la journée, et moi a chaque fois j'ai recu mes machines de chine, en 3 ou 4 jours , ( y'en a eu 4 ou 5 en un an, le record c'est l'imac alu en 3 jours , le plus long c'etait le mac pro en 5 jours, ) mais c'est trés rapide .


----------



## francois67000 (18 Octobre 2008)

angealexiel a dit:


> moi pareil que vous, mais moi il est en cours d'expedition depuis 1 heure , donc vous aussi normalement ils vont partir dans la journée, et moi a chaque fois j'ai recu mes machines de chine, en 3 ou 4 jours , ( y'en a eu 4 ou 5 en un an, le record c'est l'imac alu en 3 jours , le plus long c'etait le mac pro en 5 jours, ) mais c'est trés rapide .



T'a commandé quand sur le store? Perso le 14 au soir et pas encore expédié mais moi c'est une machine sur mesure vu que j'ai pris un 7200 tr/m en disque

Petit screen de l'expédition c'est possible ?


----------



## PC-Alex (18 Octobre 2008)

figue a dit:


> J'ai fait exactement comme toi aujourd'hui, même config, même délai. J'espère qu'on va se régaler... :rateau:


Moi aussi, je viens de commander la même config à l'instant avec en plus un iPod nano, dont je demanderai le remboursement, étant étudiant. Il me restera juste à changer l'adresse de livraison, car je risque de ne pas être là. Mais peut-on la changer à tout moment ?


----------



## Magster (18 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour moi j'ai commandé par virement mardi un MBP? et ils l'ont reçu hier matin.

Mac Book pro 
2,53ghz
320giga 7200tr/min
4giga de ram
Geforce 9600M GT 512...tout pour le modèle le plus chère hormis le proc 2,8 et le dd ssd 128giga.

Ils m'ont dit que je le recevrai entre le 7 ou 10 novembre...A votre avis c'est pour quand réellement sachant que je vis en Belgique...J'aurais aimé l'avoir durant toussaint. 

PC-Alex : Non c'est impossible ou alors tu l'annules. Impossible car possibilité de fraude si quelqu'un connait ton e-mail/mdp il peut changer la destination...

Mag'


----------



## angealexiel (18 Octobre 2008)

voici la preuve, moi aussi il est custom, avec le 7200 rpm, et apple remote, et adaptateurs, j'ai toujours eu du bol, comme je disait je recoit les machines en 3 ou 4 jours alors que d'autres mettent 1 semaine ... lol

en tout cas c'est quand meme bon signe pour tous , car ca veut dire qu'ils commencent a les expedier .

PS , suis pas un mytho ^^ lol, patience francois, si le mien part today, le tien devrait partir trés vite aussi


----------



## francois67000 (19 Octobre 2008)

coooool    Merciiiiii

J'ai hate je pense que ça sera pour lundi le mien 

Je veux pas te degouter, j'ai quasi la même chose mais je paye que 1890 euros environ hehehehe Vive le tarif Apple campus + reduc suplémentaire = 17 %.   Allez j'arrête.


----------



## angealexiel (19 Octobre 2008)

oui mais moi je bosse, malheuresement je suis plus a l'ecole, mais sachez que on a quand meme des cadeaux de la part d'apple si on commande par telephone . moi il m'ont filer un disque Rugged portable de 250 Go avec mon imac , ils ont une marge de manoeuvre si vous acheter plusieurs mac par an . j'ai remarqué ca car le gars m'avait dit que normalement il ne peuvent rien filer, mais que si il voit que vous avez acheter plusieurs mac en peu de temps ils sont trés sympa.

 faut dire que depuis 1 an et 4 mois que je suis sur mac , j'ai pas arreter d'acheter et de revendre mes machines, je suis un gros geek qui change de matos tout le temps ... et par exmple le macbook pro santa rosa que je trouvait sublime et robuste , en decembre dernier, ma fait bien moins d'effet lors ce que j'ai acheter et decouvert le macbook air, qui est niveau chassis et ecran , absolument a tomber, je croise les doigt pour que les nouveaux portables ait tous le meme ecran LED que le macbook air, et pas l'ecran LED vraiment moyen des macbook pro santa rosa et penryn, ou le noir rends gris a l'ecran, sur le macbook air , quand tu regarde un film, les barres noires sont d'un noir d'une profondeur jamais vu sur un portable , meme sony . et je felicite apple pour avoir enfin trouver des ecran de qualité, car a part l'imac 24 , l'année derniere , tout les modeles avez des ecran trés moyen .


----------



## francois67000 (19 Octobre 2008)

angealexiel a dit:


> oui mais moi je bosse, malheuresement je suis plus a l'ecole, mais sachez que on a quand meme des cadeaux de la part d'apple si on commande par telephone . moi il m'ont filer un disque Rugged portable de 250 Go avec mon imac , ils ont une marge de manoeuvre si vous acheter plusieurs mac par an . j'ai remarqué ca car le gars m'avait dit que normalement il ne peuvent rien filer, mais que si il voit que vous avez acheter plusieurs mac en peu de temps ils sont trés sympa.
> 
> faut dire que depuis 1 an et 4 mois que je suis sur mac , j'ai pas arreter d'acheter et de revendre mes machines, je suis un gros geek qui change de matos tout le temps ... et par exmple le macbook pro santa rosa que je trouvait sublime et robuste , en decembre dernier, ma fait bien moins d'effet lors ce que j'ai acheter et decouvert le macbook air, qui est niveau chassis et ecran , absolument a tomber, je croise les doigt pour que les nouveaux portables ait tous le meme ecran LED que le macbook air, et pas l'ecran LED vraiment moyen des macbook pro santa rosa et penryn, ou le noir rends gris a l'ecran, sur le macbook air , quand tu regarde un film, les barres noires sont d'un noir d'une profondeur jamais vu sur un portable , meme sony . et je felicite apple pour avoir enfin trouver des ecran de qualité, car a part l'imac 24 , l'année derniere , tout les modeles avez des ecran trés moyen .



T'es comme moi de ce coté la looool 

Et oui Apple peut être sympas, achetant plusieurs produits Apple par an, la personne au telephone m'a pris mon bon de 5 % en plus du tarif Apple Campus soit 17 % au total


----------



## angealexiel (19 Octobre 2008)

par contre comment tu trouve ces bons de reduc ? c'est le fait que tu fais du dev iphone ? ou autre chose ? et peut on en beneficier ? ( serait le ACD menbership ? qui te fait une ristourne sur tout  ? ) 
le order status ne marche plus , depuis 22 heures .... j'aurais bien aimé avoir le tracking ce soir, mais ce sera demain ^^

allez bonne nuit, et faisons de beaux reves . ^^

PS , j'avais pas vu que tu etais du coin, je suis a royan


----------



## Magster (19 Octobre 2008)

Nan les bons de réduc c'est par exemple pour étudiants, je sais plus si t'a 7 ou 12%...Et sinon t'a une réduction sur un nano avec, mais pas sur que on puisse avoir les deux à la fois.

Hannn on est dimanche donc jour fermés, j'attends toujours qu'ils l'aient envoyé . Parie que je l'aurais pas pour Toussaint ?


----------



## Pot de Yahourt (19 Octobre 2008)

Salut

On est sur le topic unique des tests et impressions ? J'ai une impression, une mauvaise impression apres ma 1er 1/2 journée d'utilisation : l'ecran du MBP se referme tout seul. Je m'explique, lorsque le mbp est à plat pas de soucis, par contre, lorsque je commence à incliner le mbp vers l'avant, je ne peux pas l'incliner à plus de 60 degres je pense sans que l'ecran ne puisse résister à l'apesanteur et sa rabate. Cas typique : vous etes allongé, repliez vos jambes, le mbp sera alors incliné et là l'ecran se referme.

C'est pas mon premier portable (mais mon premier mb) mais cela me laisse perplexe... et vous ?


----------



## angealexiel (19 Octobre 2008)

bah je voit pas trop ou est le probleme, il se referme brausquement , ou descend petit a petit ?


au fait, pour vous aussi, la status de commande est encore mort ?


----------



## cousinhube (19 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour,

J'ai commandé un Macbook Pro au nouvel Apple Shop de Toulouse vendredi (à l'occasion de l'ouverture du shop 10 EUR de bons d'achat pour 100 EUR achetés si on prenait un ordinateur Apple...).

J'ai pris le modèle de base de MBP, mais j'ai 'impression que vous avez tous pris le modèle plus évolué... Aussi je me demande si je ne devrais pas changer ma commande, je ne suis pas un utilisateur très exigeant niveau performances pures, mais je n'exclus pas de jouer à quelques jeux sut Bootcamp pour me faire plaisir (red alert 3 qui sort à la fin du mois par exemple, Starcraft 2 quand il arrivera...).

Concernant la RAM j'en rajouterai au besoin...

Pensez vous que je doive modifier ma commande ou non?

Autre question, la qualité de réception Wifi a-t-elle était amélioré par rapport au MBP que je possède déjà?

Merci.


----------



## Pot de Yahourt (19 Octobre 2008)

Hum, ni l'un ni l'autre, disons qu'il descend doucement de manière continue et s'arrete à environ de 7 /10 cm du clavier.

En fait cela me choque, car sur mon précédent portable (un xps) je n'avais pas ce soucis et xps ou macbook pro j'utilise les deux dans la même position lorsque je suis dans mon lit


----------



## francois67000 (19 Octobre 2008)

angealexiel a dit:


> par contre comment tu trouve ces bons de reduc ? c'est le fait que tu fais du dev iphone ? ou autre chose ? et peut on en beneficier ? ( serait le ACD menbership ? qui te fait une ristourne sur tout  ? )
> le order status ne marche plus , depuis 22 heures .... j'aurais bien aimé avoir le tracking ce soir, mais ce sera demain ^^
> 
> allez bonne nuit, et faisons de beaux reves . ^^
> ...



Je suis membre ADC effectivement j'ai eu une réduction. 

Sinon pour l'écran qui deconne la, ca me fait peur !!! Il est si souple que ca le mécanisme ??


----------



## Pot de Yahourt (19 Octobre 2008)

francois67000 a dit:


> Sinon pour l'écran qui deconne la, ca me fait peur !!! Il est si souple que ca le mécanisme ??



Je sais pas si c'est spécifique au miens ou pas. Si cela ne l'est pas, c'est peut etre la conception qui est comme cela, c'est peut etre "voulu" par Apple. Faut attendre d'avoir des retours d'autres utilisateurs pour se faire une idée...


----------



## angealexiel (19 Octobre 2008)

je pense pas qu'il faille s'en inquieter, je te dirait si le mien fait pareil , et si c'est pas le cas , tu passe un coup de fil a apple .

pour la personne qui demandait pourquoi on prends le modele haut de gamme, c'est juste que en rajoutant la RAM le HDD tu arrive a 2100 euros sur le entrée de gamme, alors que la pour moins de 200 euros de plus tu as le double de memoire dediée, ce qui va comptez avec snow leopard, surtout si tu comptes sur les perf. et aussi un processeur , un poil plus rapide, mais qui a surtout le double egalement de cache L2 .

la raison pour laquelle je commande sur l'applestore c'est que tu as 14 jours au lieu de 7 pour retournez ton matos si il y a le moindre probleme . et avec tout les soucis que j'ai eu au debut sur certaines machines, je peut dire que meme apres ce delai, apple a un service aprés vente fantastique, qui m'a fait plein de cadeaux par exemple car ils avait garder trop lomgtemps ( 2 mois ) mon imac blanc de mars dernier , et en aout ils m'ont filer la version aluminium , avec toutes les options a fond .


----------



## francois67000 (19 Octobre 2008)

Pot de Yahourt a dit:


> Je sais pas si c'est spécifique au miens ou pas. Si cela ne l'est pas, c'est peut etre la conception qui est comme cela, c'est peut etre "voulu" par Apple. Faut attendre d'avoir des retours d'autres utilisateurs pour se faire une idée...



Je vois comment tu fais. Je l'utilise peu souvent dans cette position mais j'avais pas ça avant. Etrange !! J'attend le mien pour dire aussi


----------



## Almamida (19 Octobre 2008)

c'est peut être le poids du nouvel écran en verre qui fait qu'il a tendance à se refermer.


----------



## jerem(y) (19 Octobre 2008)

Même chose de mon côté, l'order status est down. Je dois le recevoir pour le 29-30 octobre normalement.
J'ai commandé le 14, mais ma commande n'a été validé que le 15 (vérification pour CB par téléphone avec l'Apple Store).

En parlant d'écran, nette différence entre le Mb et le MBP...












Source : Gizmodo

http://gizmodo.com/5063492/macbook-and-macbook-pro-dual-review


----------



## Pot de Yahourt (19 Octobre 2008)

Almamida a dit:


> c'est peut être le poids du nouvel écran en verre qui fait qu'il a tendance à se refermer.



C'est bien à ça que cela fait penser...


----------



## jerem(y) (19 Octobre 2008)

L'Order Status fonctionne.


----------



## francois67000 (19 Octobre 2008)

J'ai lu le test de gizmodo, le MBP n'est plus aussi bon qu'avant en autonomie, le MB le depasse et même si on reste avec la carte graphique integrée ! Un peu deçu mais on verra en vrai. 

Surement le poid de l'écran mais attendant des tests plus poussés !!

EDIT : Ceci est confirmé sur divers forums US, que l'écran ferme dans la position indiqué. C'est surement voulu, je pense pas que Apple fera un échange !! Encore un truc qui me deçoit grrr, bon c'est pas tous les jours que je suis ainsi mais bon.


----------



## Pierre-Nico (19 Octobre 2008)

en effet les délais indiqués sont vraiment exagéré et tant mieux, car le miens devait être expédié sous 8 jours ouvrables et finalement ce fut 4... livraison prévue pour le 28 mais j'imagine que mercredi ou jeudi... j'espère. je pense que c'est vérifiable, sur l'Order Status ou directement sur le site de TNT ou UPS ?

pour cette histoire d'écran on verra bien, mais c'est vrai qu'il m'arrive de l'utiliser de cette manière... gloup...


----------



## jerem(y) (19 Octobre 2008)

Pour information, tu as commandé vers quelle heure, quel jour ? Quelle config ?


----------



## francois67000 (19 Octobre 2008)

Ca sera sûrement TNT qui livrera les premiers car ça vient de Chine directement.


----------



## Fran6 (19 Octobre 2008)

Moi il me fait très envie de nouveau MBP mais j'attends un peu partout dire que ce n'est pas du bon matos, que ce n'est qu'une transition et qu'il ne faut pas en acheter un... :mouais:

Sinon, intéressant les photos comparatives des écrans MB et MBP, je serais aussi de voir quelle est la différence dès lors qu'ils sont tous les 2 branchés sur un écran 20 ou 23 pouces...

Bref, je continue ma méditation et essayant de me faire ma propre opinion... :rateau:


----------



## Pierre-Nico (19 Octobre 2008)

j'ai commandé mardi soir à 20h36 pour être exact !


----------



## francois67000 (19 Octobre 2008)

Pierre-Nico a dit:


> j'ai commandé mardi soir à 20h36 pour être exact !



Lol moi 20 h 28 !! C'est toujours marqué 31 octobre ):


----------



## Magster (19 Octobre 2008)

Peut-être que lui à pris une version sans modif aussi, nous faut plus de temps...Ah marre d'attendre, moi je le sens même pas pour le 1er novembre....


----------



## jerem(y) (19 Octobre 2008)

Vous avez réglé comment (CB, virement...) ? Vous avez eu l'Apple Store au téléphone ?


----------



## francois67000 (19 Octobre 2008)

moi sur le site par CB


----------



## jerem(y) (19 Octobre 2008)

Même chose, mais ne recevant pas le mail de confirmation, j'ai téléphoné le lendemain et ma commande etait en attente de validation par le service financier, qui m'a posé des questions sur ma commande, mon adresse et ma banque, donc quelques heures de retard pour la validation j'imagine! Enfin, j'espère qu'il sera arrivé à la fin de la semaine!


----------



## Pierre-Nico (19 Octobre 2008)

non j'ai pris le 2.4Ghz en custo, j'ai pris un autre disque dur.
par contre c'est toujours indiqué pour le 31 octobre, mais dans le suivi envoi (car expédié samedi 18) c'est indiqué le 28, et au vue des dires de certains (ex : francois67000) les délais son en réalité plus court.

@ francois67000 : tu es de Strasbourg j'imagine ? moi aussi, tu penses vraiment le recevoir mercredi ?


----------



## francois67000 (19 Octobre 2008)

Pierre-Nico a dit:


> non j'ai pris le 2.4Ghz en custo, j'ai pris un autre disque dur.
> par contre c'est toujours indiqué pour le 31 octobre, mais dans le suivi envoi (car expédié samedi 18) c'est indiqué le 28, et au vue des dires de certains (ex : francois67000) les délais son en réalité plus court.
> 
> @ francois67000 : tu es de Strasbourg j'imagine ? moi aussi, tu penses vraiment le recevoir mercredi ?



Je le suis en parti de l'année, la je suis sur La Rochelle. Je bouge entre ces deux villes depuis 3 ans maintenant. 

Ton ordi et le miens devrait partir demain ou mardi je pense la.


----------



## Pierre-Nico (19 Octobre 2008)

partir demain ou mardi ?? heu je crois qu'ils sont déjà partit, non ?


----------



## jerem(y) (19 Octobre 2008)

Pour toi, oui!


----------



## francois67000 (19 Octobre 2008)

Faut regarder sur le site pour voir si c'est marqué "expédié" ou "prêt à être expédier", mais je pense vu que tu dis 28 octobre ca doit partir demain si ce n'est pas parti.


----------



## angealexiel (19 Octobre 2008)

Toujours en pret à l'expedition, mais le tracking n'est pas a jour, en fait ils sont deja partit je pense, mais comme souvent le site d'apple ne nous dira que lundi , alors que la poste les aura depuis samedi ou dimanche .  

pour ceux qui disent que ces modeles sont decevants, je ne pense pas, ayant moi meme l'ancien modele et connaissant ces default ( mineurs sauf pour l'ecran vraiment pas top ) le nouveau a l'air fantastique, et les bench ne lui fotn pas faveur car c'est des benchs processeur, et les processeurs centrino 2 sont juste une legere evolution du penryn, par contre, sur le haut de gamme , le cache et surtout la CG montre des perf bien au dessus de l'ancien . mais moi c'est meme pas pour ca en premier , c'est pour le unibody comme le macbook air, le clavier dix fois mieux , l'ecran de meme qualité que le macbook air que j'ai  ( le TOP vraiment cet ecran ) et le fait de pouvoir virer le superdrive et de mettre un second HDD de 500 Go dedans , et d'autres petites choses... ( surtout aussi la dalle de verre ) 

je ne regrette pas la disparition du firewire 400 car mes test ont pas été genial avec le 400 par rapport a l'usb, par contre je me sert que du 800 , et la j'aurais aimer qu'il mette soit deux ports 800 ou un esata ou un 800 .


----------



## Pierre-Nico (19 Octobre 2008)

le miens est noté comme expédié (depuis samedi).


----------



## francois67000 (19 Octobre 2008)

Alors attend toi à l'avoir mardi ou mercredi, au plus tard jeudi


----------



## Pierre-Nico (19 Octobre 2008)

merci beaucoup pour ces précisions, c'est que cette semaine et celles qui suivent je ne serais pas souvent chez moi, donc pas envie de louper chaque jour le livreur...


----------



## Pdg (19 Octobre 2008)

Ben ça alors, c'est bizare...

Commandé mardi 14 à euh... Entre 20h30 et 21h... Pas eu de vérification CB (le fait que je sois en débit différé y est pour quelque chose ?), toujours pas expédié (statut inchangé depuis la commande.) Ils ont mis environ une heure à m'envoyer le mail de confirmation de commande. Rien depuis.

Niveau options, c'est le MBP entrée de gamme, avec DD 7200t/m (le petit), une remote, un adaptateur Display/VGA, un iPod (c'est lui qui me plombe les délais ?! Dire que c'est un cadeau) et MobileMe... Rien d'exagéré.

Sinon depuis le début, on me met départ du dépot sous 8 jours ouvrés, livraison prévue les 3 ou 4 novembre (argh). Long, mais j'y survivrai :love:


----------



## Magster (19 Octobre 2008)

En même temps rien qu'à lire les fofos français et réponse française puis les fofos belge, us et suisse : les français sont de gros râleur c'est dingue  Sont jamais content...

Moi j'ai fait par virement, et ils ont reçu l'argent vendredi matin à 9h12. Sachant que je vis en Belgique pas loin de Verviers (à 30min au sud de liège) et que ma commande est : Pas encore expédiée. Ca signifie quoi et vous pensez que je l'aurais quand ? Y m'ont dit : 7-10 novembre ??

Mag'


----------



## Pierre-Nico (19 Octobre 2008)

> Ben ça alors, c'est bizare...
> 
> Commandé mardi 14 à euh... Entre 20h30 et 21h... Pas eu de vérification CB (le fait que je sois en débit différé y est pour quelque chose ?), toujours pas expédié (statut inchangé depuis la commande.) Ils ont mis environ une heure à m'envoyer le mail de confirmation de commande. Rien depuis.
> 
> ...



j'ai aussi commandé l'iPod... donc ce n'est pas sa faute. je pense que c'est du à ta carte de paiement.


----------



## Pdg (19 Octobre 2008)

Pierre-Nico a dit:


> j'ai aussi commandé l'iPod... donc ce n'est pas sa faute. je pense que c'est du à ta carte de paiement.



Gné ? Jamais eu de souci de ce côté là. Visa internationale, débit différé, jamais de "retour socle" en magasin, souvent des commandes sur le net et aucun souci, compte approvisionné et budget prévu pour le mois. Ce serait étrange quand même...

Enfin j'attendrai (air connu) et on verra bien ! Le plaisir du switch n'en sera que plus intense :love:


----------



## ordimans (19 Octobre 2008)

pdg >> je suis dans le même cas que toi et tu me fais peur
Ca pose problème le débit différé
Car il me semble que de toute façon ils ont vérifié la provision déjà à la commande, que après à l'expédition il débite et comme on est en débit différé et bien ca sera en fin de mois. 
n'est ce pas ça ?Car moi j'ai pas commandé avec ma carte directement mais avec celle de ma mère
La mienne serait pas passé et j'ai pas finis de bosser pour me le payer

Sinon moi j'ai pris 2,8ghz, et 7200tr commandé le 15 et c'est marqué entre 3 et 4
Donc je ne vais pas le recevoir cette semaine quand même
Je m'attendais la semaine prochaine plutôt
Et j'ai également commandé un nano pour un cadeau (ffailli prendre le rouge mais pas en stock et j'ai aps voulu que ca ralentisse lol)

Sinon une fois qu'il est parti de toute façon ca met 48h max par TNT comme tout les livreurs profesionnelles (La poste n'en faisant pas parti xD)

Donc comme tout les sites le suivi est pas à jour mais si l'ordi part le lundi que le soir c'est marqué expédiée
Il peut être chez nous le mercredi ou jeudi à mon avis.
Après c'est la première fois que je commande sur l'apple store
mais c'estp as la première fois que je commande sur le net loin de là et même l'import ca me connait bien.
Mais il ne parte pasd e Chine je pense ca serait bizarre


----------



## francois67000 (20 Octobre 2008)

Patience !!! Le site est décalé souvent. Les envoies vont commencer dés demain normalement. 

Je suis dans le même cas, toujours pas envoyé


----------



## Solidsnake31 (20 Octobre 2008)

Pdg a dit:


> Gné ? Jamais eu de souci de ce côté là. Visa internationale, débit différé, jamais de "retour socle" en magasin, souvent des commandes sur le net et aucun souci, compte approvisionné et budget prévu pour le mois. Ce serait étrange quand même...
> 
> Enfin j'attendrai (air connu) et on verra bien ! Le plaisir du switch n'en sera que plus intense :love:



Exactement la même config que toi AOC avec ipod visa international pas de débit différé  , même date de delai toujours pas parti non plus c'est surement normal  on a tout fait pareil je switche aussi !


----------



## Tibus (20 Octobre 2008)

moi j'attends d'en tester un en magasin avant de m'acheter une grosse config...


----------



## angealexiel (20 Octobre 2008)

48H faut pas exagerer, le colis part de chine , passe par les pays bas, ensuite reivent en france, en moyenne c'est 5 a 6 jours, moi c'etait plutot 3 ou 4 , quand au site , il est vrai que le site est toujours 1 ou 2 jours en retard sur ce qu'il dit, je l'ai constater deja maintes et maintes fois lors de precedente commande. donc , le mien qui est en pret pour expedition depuis samedi midi, et partit samedi midi, mais ce sera que demain que le site se mettra au diapason, avant il y avait un super site bien plus precis pour suivre les commandes apple, mais le tracking ne marche plus, ils ont eu des soucis apparement, et seul le forum est actif ... sniff car sans ce site , va falloir le suivre sur apple.com ( ou mieux des que vous avez le numero commencant par 80.....  numero de tracking en somme, allez sur TNT china , et cliker sur reference , et marquez le numero commencant par 80.... et la vous pourrez le suivre avec plus de precision que sur le site apple . 

c'est drole a chaque fois que je recevait mes macs commandés sur l'applestore , il me livrait souvent le samedi , et le lundi suivant , sur mon suivit de commande on pouvait lire  genre , livraison pour le lundi ou mardi ... alors que je l'avait depuis 3 jours... donc ne paniquez pas, il sont en grande partit tous deja parti en fait .


----------



## Pot de Yahourt (20 Octobre 2008)

francois67000 a dit:


> EDIT : Ceci est confirmé sur divers forums US, que l'écran ferme dans la position indiqué. C'est surement voulu, je pense pas que Apple fera un échange !! Encore un truc qui me deçoit grrr, bon c'est pas tous les jours que je suis ainsi mais bon.




Si c'est voulu, c'est déja ça... merci pour l'info en tout cas


----------



## francois67000 (20 Octobre 2008)

angealexiel a dit:


> 48H faut pas exagerer, le colis part de chine , passe par les pays bas, ensuite reivent en france, en moyenne c'est 5 a 6 jours, moi c'etait plutot 3 ou 4 , quand au site , il est vrai que le site est toujours 1 ou 2 jours en retard sur ce qu'il dit, je l'ai constater deja maintes et maintes fois lors de precedente commande. donc , le mien qui est en pret pour expedition depuis samedi midi, et partit samedi midi, mais ce sera que demain que le site se mettra au diapason, avant il y avait un super site bien plus precis pour suivre les commandes apple, mais le tracking ne marche plus, ils ont eu des soucis apparement, et seul le forum est actif ... sniff car sans ce site , va falloir le suivre sur apple.com ( ou mieux des que vous avez le numero commencant par 80.....  numero de tracking en somme, allez sur TNT china , et cliker sur reference , et marquez le numero commencant par 80.... et la vous pourrez le suivre avec plus de precision que sur le site apple .
> 
> c'est drole a chaque fois que je recevait mes macs commandés sur l'applestore , il me livrait souvent le samedi , et le lundi suivant , sur mon suivit de commande on pouvait lire  genre , livraison pour le lundi ou mardi ... alors que je l'avait depuis 3 jours... donc ne paniquez pas, il sont en grande partit tous deja parti en fait .



Les colis de Chine ne transite pas par la Hollande, arrive directement à Paris CDG et est dispatché dans les régions ensuite.


----------



## Magster (20 Octobre 2008)

Question de Noob : Je connais UPS qu'on voit beaucoup en belgique mais TNT...ce sont des camions (+avions je les ai vu) comme UPS ou ???


----------



## francois67000 (20 Octobre 2008)

Magster a dit:


> Question de Noob : Je connais UPS qu'on voit beaucoup en belgique mais TNT...ce sont des camions (+avions je les ai vu) comme UPS ou ???



TNT c'est pareil que UPS en gros. Logistique identique que UPS

PS : toujours pas expédié ca n'a pas bougé depuis la commande le soir de la keynote.


----------



## ordimans (20 Octobre 2008)

BIzarre qu'il prenne TNT, j'aurais plutôt cru à UPS ou Fedex (comme dans les films lol)
Enfin ils sont bien aussi TNT, jamais eu de problème avec aucun sauf un La Poste.

Sinon ca me parait bizarre que le colis arrive de Chine va à Paris direct car ca voudrait dire qu'on aurait des taxes à payer à la réception
Donc il y a un intermédiaire qui va payer les taxes c'est obligé.


----------



## francois67000 (20 Octobre 2008)

ordimans a dit:


> BIzarre qu'il prenne TNT, j'aurais plutôt cru à UPS ou Fedex (comme dans les films lol)
> Enfin ils sont bien aussi TNT, jamais eu de problème avec aucun sauf un La Poste.
> 
> Sinon ca me parait bizarre que le colis arrive de Chine va à Paris direct car ca voudrait dire qu'on aurait des taxes à payer à la réception
> Donc il y a un intermédiaire qui va payer les taxes c'est obligé.



Oui Apple !! Ca a toujours était ainsi quand y a pas de stock en Hollande.

Mon MBA acheté en janvier à la keynote m'est arrivé avec TNT de Chine , en passant par Paris (d'ailleurs il a été bloqué à la douane une demi-journée)


----------



## ordimans (20 Octobre 2008)

Et rien n'a payer ?
Car l'import direct y a des taxes à payer qui peuvent être évités bien évidemment mais bon Wait & See


----------



## angealexiel (20 Octobre 2008)

tu te trompe francais pour avoir suivit 5 machiens cette année commandé sur l'applestore , le tracking , part de chine, passe par le hub TNT qui se trouve aux pays bas, c'est le hub europeen de TNT  , et ensuite il arrive a paris . d'ailleurs la ville se nomme Arnhem . tout les colis livré par apple niveau ordinateurs passe par la , ou pour quelques un ( ancien mac pro d'irlande . )


----------



## angealexiel (20 Octobre 2008)

delire le mien part d'irelande, jamais vu de portables partir de las bas.... le gard de l'applestore m'avait dit, chine, mais ca met shipped via UPS ireland tracking : ect ...

pour avoir ces details il faut pas aller sur le store francais qui est nul, il faut aller sur le store US , la vous aurez plus de details . bonne reception a nous tous ^^

en fait il part de chine, mais c'est UPS irelande qui s'en charge , comme je le disait j'ai du bol, sur le tracking la livraison est prevu dans 2 jours ( mercredi ) alors qu'il est parti que aujourd'hui apparement . lol


----------



## francois67000 (20 Octobre 2008)

Autant pour moi !!

Par contre la y a un soucis, ça n'a pas bougé de mon coté. Toujours indiqué pour début novembre alors que j'ai payé et le payement est passé le soir de la keynote !!! 

Grrrr


----------



## jerem(y) (20 Octobre 2008)

Même chose de mon côté, point mort!


----------



## GauthZilla (20 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour à tous !

Je viens apporter ma pierre à l'édifice : MBP haut de gamme, sans option, commandé le 16 dans l'après midi et toujours pas expédié...

Le suivi m'indique que je devrai le recevoir le 30 ou le 31...

Je risque de passer souvent sur ce topic, histoire de rendre l'attente un peu moins longue :rateau::rateau:


----------



## miko974 (20 Octobre 2008)

GauthZilla a dit:


> Bonjour à tous !
> 
> Je viens apporter ma pierre à l'édifice : MBP haut de gamme, sans option, commandé le 16 dans l'après midi et toujours pas expédié...
> 
> ...


 
J'ai commandé le même le 15 vers 10h30 et il le site m'indique le 3 nov pour la livraison... Le gars de l'apple store m'a dit au téléphone qu'il serait chez moi "sous 10 à 15 jours" c'est à dire entre le 25 et le 30 octobre...


----------



## Raul10 (20 Octobre 2008)

francois67000 a dit:


> Autant pour moi !!
> 
> Par contre la y a un soucis, ça n'a pas bougé de mon coté. Toujours indiqué pour début novembre alors que j'ai payé et le payement est passé le soir de la keynote !!!
> 
> Grrrr



C'est quoi votre problème ?
Sur l'Apple Store, il est écrit : expedition sous 7 jours, alors attendez les délais avant de venir pleurnicher !


----------



## GauthZilla (20 Octobre 2008)

Raul10 a dit:


> C'est quoi votre problème ?
> Sur l'Apple Store, il est écrit : expedition sous 7 jours, alors attendez les délais avant de venir pleurnicher !



C'est juste qu'on est pressés  
C'est vrai ça, pires que des gosses


----------



## francois67000 (20 Octobre 2008)

Raul10 a dit:


> C'est quoi votre problème ?
> Sur l'Apple Store, il est écrit : expedition sous 7 jours, alors attendez les délais avant de venir pleurnicher !



Oui sauf que beaucoup commence à se faire livrer c'est tout !!!


----------



## Raul10 (20 Octobre 2008)

GauthZilla a dit:


> C'est juste qu'on est pressés
> C'est vrai ça, pires que des gosses



Je suis aussi pressé que vous de recevoir le miens mais il faut savoir attendre.


----------



## Solidsnake31 (20 Octobre 2008)

En ce qui me concerne commandé le 14 en fin de soirée , il vient de partir a l'instant ! ( livraison programmé au 29 mais  susceptible de changer ) sa sent la fin de semaine bon courage à tous ils arrivent !


----------



## PrinceNeo (20 Octobre 2008)

moi j ai comandé le mien sur fnac.com le 16 octobre au soir, et fnac me di qu il devrai arrivé le 23-24 octobre au matin chez moi.
alors je trouve ca assez rapide comparé a vous, j éspere qu ils tiendront leur délai, ce que je n ose croire


----------



## francois67000 (20 Octobre 2008)

Je viens d'avoir 2 personnes de chez Apple.

"Monsieur c'est impossible que les macbook et macbook pro commence à partir ils sont pas encore sorti d'usine avant une dizaine de jours"

Uhmmmmm y a des incultes au SC Apple ???


----------



## Florian95 (20 Octobre 2008)

Salut, 

Pour ma part, je suis bien embeté... Je n'ai plus de Mac pour bosser, je viens de revendre mon ancien MBP (CoreDuo à 900e), je suis réduit à une merde qui trainait, un PC 1.2Ghz / 512Mo RAM sous WindowsXP... Et j'ai mass de boulot, je suis freelancer en teletravail. 

Infos de la commande : 

Date de commande : Oct 15, 2008 à 11:47 PM GMT 
Expédition (départ du dépôt) : 7 jours ouvrables. 
Délai estimé de livraison: 03 Nov, 2008 - 04 Nov, 2008.  

Vous pensez que celui-ci peut quand même arrivé avant le 31 ?? 

Je pause la question machinalement, mais est-ce possible de accelerer la livraison ? 

Merci 
Florian


----------



## bossdupad (20 Octobre 2008)

Bonjours à tous,

J'attend également comme vous la livraison de mon Macbook Pro 15 pouces :



> *Pas encore expédiée*                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                               Délai estimé d'expédition: 7 jours ouvrables
> Délai estimé de livraison: 05 Nov, 2008 - 06 Nov, 2008
> 
> Produit                           Qté
> ...


La configuration du Macbook Pro que j'ai commandé est celle-ci :



> 2.8GHz Intel Core 2 Duo
> 4GB 1066Mz DDR3 SDRM-2x2GB
> 320GB Serial ATA @ 7200
> SuperDrive 8X DL
> ...


----------



## Florian95 (20 Octobre 2008)

Eh eh, on a la même config 
je crois que on va attendre...


----------



## frtwii (20 Octobre 2008)

francois67000 a dit:


> Je viens d'avoir 2 personnes de chez Apple.
> 
> "Monsieur c'est impossible que les macbook et macbook pro commence à partir ils sont pas encore sorti d'usine avant une dizaine de jours"
> 
> Uhmmmmm y a des incultes au SC Apple ???



oula oui c'est étrange, surtout que même pour ce qui est des macbook j'ai reçu un mail de confirmaton de l'expédition de mon macbook ainsi que la facture (avec numéro de série indiqué) cette après midi


----------



## francois67000 (20 Octobre 2008)

Je retente demain encore. Je suis certe impatient mais la quand même.... commandé dés l'ouverture du store et encore rien......


----------



## clagir (20 Octobre 2008)

Pour moi, je suis aller le chercher à Apple Store de Genève, 5 en stock. Malheureusement c'est un 5400 rpm, mais vu la facilité avec laquelle on peut changer le disque, cela ne me fait pas de souci.


----------



## Pot de Yahourt (20 Octobre 2008)

francois67000 a dit:


> Je viens d'avoir 2 personnes de chez Apple.
> 
> "Monsieur c'est impossible que les macbook et macbook pro commence à partir ils sont pas encore sorti d'usine avant une dizaine de jours"
> 
> Uhmmmmm y a des incultes au SC Apple ???




hum, sur le carton de celui que j'ai acheté samedi chez Darty, il y a une date : 5 octobre 2008, soit 9 jours avant la keynote... je sais pas à quoi cela correspond précisément, mais cela me semble plus que probable que cela soit lié à l'expédition plutot qu'au dernier concours de Scrabble de Bourg la Reine


----------



## Pdg (20 Octobre 2008)

Pot de Yahourt a dit:


> je sais pas à quoi cela correspond précisément, mais cela me semble plus que probable que cela soit lié à l'expédition plutot qu'au dernier concours de Scrabble de Bourg la Reine



He ben tu te trompes ! Parce que les concours de scrabble de Bourg-la-Reine sont fameux !


----------



## Pot de Yahourt (20 Octobre 2008)

Pdg a dit:


> He ben tu te trompes ! Parce que les concours de scrabble de Bourg-la-Reine sont fameux !


C'est bien pour cela que je me suis permis de les citer  :bebe:


----------



## francois67000 (20 Octobre 2008)

alalala j'espère qu'il part demain


----------



## angealexiel (20 Octobre 2008)

cela ne m'etonne pas du tout que certains ont du bol, et d'autres moins, moi comme d'habitude j'ai recu mes machines super vites, et comme j'ai commandez 5 machiens en un an, ils savent qu'il n'y aura pas de soucis de paiement, donc je pense que les gros clients, ou ceux qui otn deja fait un paquet de commande sur l'applestore passent avant les autres, qui eux neccessitent des verifications . ou soit c'est que tout cela est choisit aleatoirement, quand a telephoner 0800, ils en savent en general moins que nous, cet aprem je leur parlait du nouvel ecran LED .. bah il été même pas au courant qu'il avait un nouveau port dessus , et que ce ne marcherai pas avec les anciens, bref ils sont partit des usines depuis samedi , et chaque jour de nouveaux partent, francois, je pense que le tien est deja parti mais que comme souvent le site d'apple est en retard sur le tracking . je me prepare pour le recevoir dans 2 jours, ce sera la prmiere fois que je le recoit aussi vite, le record etait 3 jours, alors que pour certains ca met 5 et 7 jours.... lol

faut dire que j'ia pas de chance en amour, et aussi que 2 sur 5 machines arriver l'année derniere , 2 ont du etre retourné... alors finalement .... ^^


----------



## francois67000 (20 Octobre 2008)

angealexiel a dit:


> cela ne m'etonne pas du tout que certains ont du bol, et d'autres moins, moi comme d'habitude j'ai recu mes machines super vites, et comme j'ai commandez 5 machiens en un an, ils savent qu'il n'y aura pas de soucis de paiement, donc je pense que les gros clients, ou ceux qui otn deja fait un paquet de commande sur l'applestore passent avant les autres, qui eux neccessitent des verifications . ou soit c'est que tout cela est choisit aleatoirement, quand a telephoner 0800, ils en savent en general moins que nous, cet aprem je leur parlait du nouvel ecran LED .. bah il été même pas au courant qu'il avait un nouveau port dessus , et que ce ne marcherai pas avec les anciens, bref ils sont partit des usines depuis samedi , et chaque jour de nouveaux partent, francois, je pense que le tien est deja parti mais que comme souvent le site d'apple est en retard sur le tracking . je me prepare pour le recevoir dans 2 jours, ce sera la prmiere fois que je le recoit aussi vite, le record etait 3 jours, alors que pour certains ca met 5 et 7 jours.... lol
> 
> faut dire que j'ia pas de chance en amour, et aussi que 2 sur 5 machines arriver l'année derniere , 2 ont du etre retourné... alors finalement .... ^^



Hehehe on verra. J'achete plusieurs machines par an aussi de puis des années mais surtout j'ai un compte ADC Premium ! Bon j'attendrai loool. 

On verra si c'est déja parti   Attention si c'est pas vrai ......


----------



## Raul10 (20 Octobre 2008)

francois67000 a dit:


> Je retente demain encore. Je suis certe impatient mais la quand même.... commandé dés l'ouverture du store et encore rien......



Tu n'es pas le seul dans cette situation. Perso, j'ai commandé à le 14 à 20h29 précisément. Je pense donc être dans les "premiers" à avoir commandé. Pourtant toujours rien. Je commence à penser que les commandes passées avec les avantages étudiants ne seront traitées qu'à la fin...


----------



## Florian95 (20 Octobre 2008)

Raul10 a dit:


> Je commence à penser que les commandes passées avec les avantages étudiants ne seront traitées qu'à la fin...



Ah ouai ! Moi aussi c'est en étudiant, ca doit venir de ca.... Pfff j'aurais du la demander en post-commande  En remboursement.

Bon bah le pauvre étudiant que je suis attendra, malgres que c'est mon outils de taff aussi, freelancer, on peut le préciser sur l'AS ? 

Sinon j'ai toujours pas été débiter non plus :s

Florian


----------



## cletus (20 Octobre 2008)

Pour ma part, j'ai passé commande mardi soir 20h36 sur le store Imagine R pour un macbook pro milieu de gamme avec disque dur 250go 7200tr.
Le statut est passé aujourd'hui à "Prêt(s) à l'expédition" donc j'espère que demain il sera dans les airs!!!


----------



## francois67000 (20 Octobre 2008)

cletus a dit:


> Pour ma part, j'ai passé commande mardi soir 20h36 sur le store Imagine R pour un macbook pro milieu de gamme avec disque dur 250go 7200tr.
> Le statut est passé aujourd'hui à "Prêt(s) à l'expédition" donc j'espère que demain il sera dans les airs!!!



pt... j'ai la même config sans l'ipod et ça a pas changé de mon coté !!!!


----------



## Raul10 (20 Octobre 2008)

francois67000 a dit:


> pt... j'ai la même config sans l'ipod et ça a pas changé de mon coté !!!!



Est ce que tu l'as commandé en tant qu'étudiant ?
Si oui, alors il semblerait qu'Apple traite en priorité les personnes qui ont payé plein pot.


----------



## Pooky (20 Octobre 2008)

Bonsoir,
Moi aussi je souhaite commander un MBP or j'hésite à le commander sur l'Apple Store ou dans un magasin Apple près de chez moi ... 
Si je me pose cette question c'est tout simplement parce que le vendeur du magasin Apple m'a dit que commander sur le Store n'était pas fiable. Je m'explique : le transporteur ne prenant pas soin du colis il arrive souvent que le produit soit abîmé. Et qu'il est préférable d'acheter dans un magasin, car sinon c'est retour en SAV.
Donc j'aimerai savoir ce que vous en pensez et si certaines personnes ont déjà eu ce genre de problèmes ?
Et comment cela se passe pour l'offre étudiant ? On est remboursé après réception du colis ou dès le paiement s'applique la réduction ?
Merci à vous de prendre le soin de répondre. Et bonne attente à tous ! 
Pooky


----------



## Mondana (20 Octobre 2008)

Salut,

pour le transport c'est la même chose chez toi ou chez lui (le magasin) il vient de Chine ton portable et tu ne crois pas qu il y a 2 chemins différents !!!

Les transporteurs finaux sont aussi les mêmes.

Pour la réduction étudiant c'est à la commande (en direct).

Le magasin gagne quelques points de marges (rikiki) sur le matos c'est pour ça qu il préfère te le vendre.

Pour le sav c'est pour tout le monde pareil: si garantie en cours c'est gratuit si tu le depose dans un centre de maintenance Apple.

Voila  BON ACHAT !


----------



## francois67000 (20 Octobre 2008)

Raul10 a dit:


> Est ce que tu l'as commandé en tant qu'étudiant ?
> Si oui, alors il semblerait qu'Apple traite en priorité les personnes qui ont payé plein pot.



J'ai un compte ADC Premium que j'ai donné au tel quand même. On m'a dit qu'on traiterai la commande au plus vite.

Mais allez  c'est vraiment pas grave j'attendrai


----------



## Raul10 (20 Octobre 2008)

Bon bah il semble clair qu'on va passer après ceux qui ont acheté sans réduc. C'est pas grave, c'est la vie


----------



## Magster (20 Octobre 2008)

A propos de prendre soins du colis c'est N'imp. UPS / TNT c'est leur marque de fabrique, croyez moi ils en prendront soins de vos colis...

Tout au même état....marre d'attendre


----------



## francois67000 (20 Octobre 2008)

Raul10 a dit:


> Bon bah il semble clair qu'on va passer après ceux qui ont acheté sans réduc. C'est pas grave, c'est la vie



Ouai bon allez soit !! On fait allez. Néanmoins je laisserai un petit mot dans le questionnaire que j'aurai à la réception (questionnaire donné aux membre ADC Premium). La réduction oui ..... mais un compte ADC coûte très cher même si c'est pas moi qui ai payé ca reste de la valeur.


----------



## Raul10 (20 Octobre 2008)

Magster a dit:


> *A propos de prendre soins du colis c'est N'imp. UPS / TNT c'est leur marque de fabrique, croyez moi ils en prendront soins de vos colis...*
> 
> Tout au même état....marre d'attendre



De toute façon, comme dit plus haut, qu'on achète à la FNAC, chez un APR ou sur l'Apple Store, ça change rien du tout...


----------



## ordimans (20 Octobre 2008)

bossdupad a dit:


> Bonjours à tous,
> 
> J'attend également comme vous la livraison de mon Macbook Pro 15 pouces :
> 
> La configuration du Macbook Pro que j'ai commandé est celle-ci :



Tu as commandé quand ?
J'ai pris la même configuration que toi et j'ai commandé le 15 au soir
Toujours aucune nouvelle

Mais bon je me rassure en lisant que apple prévoit large
ce qui est sympa


Par contre j'ai une question, certains ont déjà été débités ?
Pourtant le débit se fait à l'expédition donc ca me parait vraiment bizarre.
Et d'ailleurs je pensais pour savoir si le colis est parti il suffit de voir si on a été débité mais bon je me pose des questions maintenant.
Enfin je pense que fin de semaine pas mal de monde les auront reçu

Sinon pour l'ordre de traitement c'est bizarre, à mon avis il traite dans l'ordre des commandes mais si par exemple il y a un modèle normal un modèle sur mesure et un modèle normal ils font les deux normaux puis le surmesure
Enfin je dis ça j'en sais rien.
Mais le gars sur le Chat m'a dit que ca ralentissait pas les options
J'ai également pris un ipod




cletus a dit:


> Pour ma part, j'ai passé commande mardi soir 20h36 sur le store Imagine R pour un macbook pro milieu de gamme avec disque dur 250go 7200tr.
> Le statut est passé aujourd'hui à "Prêt(s) à l'expédition" donc j'espère que demain il sera dans les airs!!!



Toi c'est bizarre tu as commandé le soir même et tu as été prévu du 3 au 4 je pige pas bien
Enfin il va partir sous peu donc ça va


----------



## Zemou (20 Octobre 2008)

Voilà,
J'ai commandé mon MacBook Pro (modèle 2.53 ghz avec option 320 go @ 7200 tr/min) aujourd'hui.
Le dernier mac qui m'a appartenu est un Macintosh SE...  Va falloir se réhabituer.

Livraison estimée entre 6 et 12 novembre. Je peux espérer mieux ? Parce que ça va être dur de tenir


----------



## francois67000 (20 Octobre 2008)

Moi j'ai été débité samedi sur ma carte Amex.

Apple étale vachement les commandes. J'ai 31/10 pour une livraison max, toi c'est déja 1 semaine plus tard. Mais bon attention ça change vite tout ca


----------



## ordimans (20 Octobre 2008)

Bah ca parait logique il a commandé quasiment une semaine après
Après avec les jours ouvrables et les délais d'Apple qui ont l'air mieux qu'annoncés je pense qu'il peut l'avoir pour début novembre et vu que le 1er est un samedi
Ah mince il livre les samedi donc c'est dommage tu perds un jour


----------



## Raul10 (20 Octobre 2008)

francois67000 a dit:


> Moi j'ai été débité samedi sur ma carte Amex.
> 
> Apple étale vachement les commandes. J'ai 31/10 pour une livraison max, toi c'est déja 1 semaine plus tard. Mais bon attention ça change vite tout ca



Bah si tu as été débité Samedi, ça veut dire que ton colis est parti aujourd'hui... puisque l'argent est débité au moment de l'envoi du colis.


----------



## francois67000 (20 Octobre 2008)

Raul10 a dit:


> Bah si tu as été débité Samedi, ça veut dire que ton colis est parti aujourd'hui... puisque l'argent est débité au moment de l'envoi du colis.



Le site est alors trop mal mis à jour. Bizarre quand même


----------



## ordimans (20 Octobre 2008)

OUi comme pas mal de suivi
Mais un bon moyen et de se fier au débit de la carte puis de compter 2 voire 3 jours ouvrables


----------



## Pierre-Nico (20 Octobre 2008)

personnellement, j'ai pris la commande Apple On Campus (MBP Custo) et il a été envoyé samedi. par contre toujours pas débité (visa)... j'espère le recevoir demain (je rêve un peu quand même !)

quelqu'un sait ce que ça veut dire en langage courant ?



> Macbook Pro :
> Shipped on: Oct 18, 2008 via Merge In Tnst NL Til
> iPod Nano :
> Shipped on: Oct 18, 2008 via Walsh Western B.V.


----------



## ordimans (20 Octobre 2008)

Livré le ca veut dire, c'est bizarre ça.
Ship au prétérit = livré pourtant
Attends une confirmation car mon anglais n'est pas infaillible loin de là

Donc tu as pris AOC comme moi et MBP custom (quoi au passage)
En gros y a pas de règle vraiment sûr
Sinon tu as commandé quand exactement

MAis c'est bizarre que tu n'est pas été débité


----------



## Raul10 (20 Octobre 2008)

ordimans a dit:


> Livré le ca veut dire, c'est bizarre ça.
> Ship au prétérit = livré pourtant
> Attends une confirmation car mon anglais n'est pas infaillible loin de là
> 
> ...



Ouais, tu dois pas aimer beaucoup l'anglais 

Shipped, ça veut dire Expédié.


----------



## Florian95 (20 Octobre 2008)

Ah... Donc aucune regle : ni de date de paiement, ni de Etudiant, ni ADC, ni date de commande...

Et dans l'histoire, j,attends toujours ss nouvelles 

Florian


----------



## Pierre-Nico (20 Octobre 2008)

merci les amis je parle anglais, ce que je voulais savoir c'est que voulais dire le



> via Merge In Tnst NL Til
> via Walsh Western B.V.


----------



## Elendael (21 Octobre 2008)

C'est le transporteur choisi par Apple.
Alors après, ça peut être la dénomination produit du transporteur, ça peut être l'intermédiaire, ça peut être un nom de code indiquant  que ton produit servira à l'élaboration de têtes nucléaires russes... c'est un peu la loterie.

Pour ma part, j'attend de voir si mon APR en reçoit sur Rennes, de toute manière j'ai plus le choix, mon employeur me laissera pas partir en mission sans machine


----------



## ordimans (21 Octobre 2008)

En général expédié, envoyé ou livré c'est le même contexte mais c'est vrai que là ca change tout le sens.


----------



## Florian95 (21 Octobre 2008)

Bon je viens de lire des forums ou ils postent leur infos de livraison

Pour les 14 octobre, MB tous envoyé, MBP ca depend. Recu aujourd'hui pour certains.
Pour le 15 octobre et plus : Aucun MBP envoyé, il faut attendre surement demain ou apres demain.

Florian


----------



## angealexiel (21 Octobre 2008)

le mec prefere que tu l'achete chez lui, moi j'ai toujours recu mes colis nikel , pas un seul probleme niveau transport, et il y a un avantage c'est que sur l'applestore tu as 14 jours pour te faire echanger sans discussion ta machine, alors que en magasin c'est toujours plus compliquer , sous condition, et 7 jours .

je suis surpris par contre, il est parti que ce matin de shangai , et il est deja au hub europeen .... je suis perplexe  car d'ahbitude ca met 1 jour et une nuit pour arriver en europe . une fois au hub , en une journée si on en chanceux ca arrive chez nous .

ca doit etre ca la raison en fait, vous avez raison, les clients qui paye plein pot, sont servit en premier, ce qui est normal ... enfin je trouve ^^

mais je pense que tout ca est arbritraire , et que c'est un peu au pif, normalement les options ou le fait de prendre une imprimante ou un ipod avec rallonge le temps d'expedition . mais c'est pas toujours le cas, par contre ca allonge la durée ou l'un des colis arrive au hub europpen, et que on le laisse de coté en attendant le deuxieme colis, genre un ipod, une imprimante, la parfois il peut se passer une journée ou ca reste au hub sans  que ca avance .


PS , pour pierre nico , voici ce que ton message veut dire precisement 

via Merge In Tnst NL Til , apparement ta commande eest en 2 paquet, il y a une merge ( regroupement ) de tes colis au hub NL ( netherlands) hollandais 
via Walsh Western B.V.                       Ensuite les colis une fois les 2 colis regroupé seront confié au transporteur Walsh Western, qui est surement un itermediaire bossant pour TNT ...

Et pour les autres sachez encore une fois que les delais que apple vous marque sont larges, en realité , vous pouvez oter 2 , 3 ou 4 jours  , cela depend aussi de votre chance . 

le seul truc que je capte pas, c'est pourquoi dans le suivit UPS en haut , y'a ecrit que c'est UPS ireland qui s'en occupe... la seule usine europpene se trouve a cork en irlande, mais finalement mon macbook pro custom est partit de chine ... bizzare .


----------



## ordimans (21 Octobre 2008)

Et c'est quoi ton custom alors ?
Et tu as commandé quand ?


----------



## angealexiel (21 Octobre 2008)

vers 4 h du mat apres avoir regarder la kenote , ma config est poster dans les premieres pages, c'est le haut de gamme 2,53 , 4 go, nvidia 9400 et 9600 GT 512 mo , HDD 320 7200rpm  , et apple remote, et displayport adapter  to DVI .


----------



## ordimans (21 Octobre 2008)

Bah t'es un chanceux
Wait & See mais c'est vraiment aléatoire


----------



## francois67000 (21 Octobre 2008)

alallaa les chanceux. J'ai vraiment pas de chance


----------



## Raul10 (21 Octobre 2008)

ordimans a dit:


> Bah t'es un chanceux
> Wait & See mais c'est vraiment aléatoire



+1

J'avais commandé très rapidement pour le recevoir très rapidement mais en fait, je me rend compte que comme tu le dis, c'est aléatoire.


----------



## francois67000 (21 Octobre 2008)

Bon les gars dés que vous l'avez, n'oubliez pas les photos  Et vos commentaires


----------



## angealexiel (21 Octobre 2008)

comme je l'ai dit, niveau livraison j'ai toujours eu beaucoup de bol , c'est vrai, mais bon j'ai pas toujours été chanceux avec les produit que j'ai recu.. alors au final .. lol


----------



## francois67000 (21 Octobre 2008)

je vois ça !! Nous on attend encore la !!


----------



## Pooky (21 Octobre 2008)

Je vous remercie de vos réponses c'est parti pour la commande sur le Store ^^


----------



## biznopp (21 Octobre 2008)

Ayaiiiii !! La commande de mon macbook pro est partie ce matin !!!
je vous envoi des photos dès la réception


----------



## GauthZilla (21 Octobre 2008)

Content pour toi 

Tu l'avais commandé quand ? Le 14 dans la soirée je suppose !


----------



## bossdupad (21 Octobre 2008)

Ce n'est toujours pas expédie pour ma part...

Il faut vraiment être patient .

Par contre Apple pourrait traiter les commandes des étudiants en premier car avec la rentré qui approche il vont finir par nous mettre dans la m**** .


----------



## GauthZilla (21 Octobre 2008)

bossdupad a dit:


> Par contre Apple pourrait traiter les commandes des étudiants en premier car avec la rentré qui approche il vont finir par nous mettre dans la m**** .



Gnééé ? La rentrée qui approche ? Pour moi, ca va faire quasiment un mois et demi que ca a commencé


----------



## Pierre-Nico (21 Octobre 2008)

moi j'attends toujours qu'il arrive ! ce matin j'espère !
ou demain !


----------



## francois67000 (21 Octobre 2008)

vraiment des chanceux. Moi toujours rien. Ca n'a pas changé depuis le 15/10 perso quand même !!


----------



## Pdg (21 Octobre 2008)

Grrr, 24 heures qu'il est en "prêt à l'expédition" et pas un mouvement de plus. Le facteur commence à avoir peur d'un type étrange qui rôde autour de l'entrée de la résidence, la bave aux lèvres, les fringues en guenilles, l'oeil vitreux...


----------



## angealexiel (21 Octobre 2008)

moi le tracking me met toujours pour apres demain, mais il fait un trajet bizzare .... la je voit INCHEON KR, c'est une ville de corée du sud ... lol 


m'inquietes pas , car je sait que le tracking des transporteur est pas super fiable ...


----------



## jerem(y) (21 Octobre 2008)

La mienne n'a pas bougé non plus! J'ai passé un coup de fil au store mais la demoiselle, charmante par ailleurs, n'avait pas beaucoup plus d'infos...


----------



## ordimans (21 Octobre 2008)

T'inquiète françois je suis avec toi
Rien depuis le 15, biznopp a de la chance aussi et ca prouve encore une fois que c'est aléatoire, un macbook pro surmesure


----------



## angealexiel (21 Octobre 2008)

le gars d'ups ma dit que le dedouanement se fait toujours sur le hub europeeen, mais maintenant les colis venant de chine passe par la corée du sud, ensuite arrive en europe en allemagne par collogne, enquite aux pays bas au hub europeen, ( anrhem ? comme avant? pas sur vu que c'est ups ) et ensuite chez vous .. 

ce serait si simple de faire chine , paris, mais non , ^^

Jeremy , a l'applestore il savent que dalle, comme je l'ai deja dit, entre le numero de tracking sur ups. la tu aura tout les details .


----------



## GauthZilla (21 Octobre 2008)

Argh ! Veinard ! 

Mais bon, ce n'est pas un MB Pro... Donc tu t'es trompé de topic


----------



## cletus (21 Octobre 2008)

Ca y est! le mien vient d'être expédié ... il est dit dans mon suivi que je le recevrai au plus tard le 30 octobre!!!
J'ai plus qu'à attendre maintenant .... ca va être dur!

Et pour les personnes qui disent que ceux qui payent plein pot sont traités en priorité, ce n'est pas forcément vrai car j'ai passé commande avec la réduction carte Imagine R (reduction un peu plus importante que sur le store étudiant)


----------



## francois67000 (21 Octobre 2008)

Je viens d'appeller Apple. Je leur es dis que certains ont déja leur commande de parti. Ils m'ont dit qu'ils allaient faire le maximum pour que ça parte dans la journée. Il est prêt à l'expédition depuis vendredi après midi en fait.

Moi j'ai fais jouer la réduction de ADC Premium (-5%) en plus de la reduc AOC (-12 %). J'ai pu l'avoir, donc je vais pas me plaindre non plus


----------



## GauthZilla (21 Octobre 2008)

Tiens, je vais vous donner du boulot pour vous faire patienter 

Est-ce que quelqu'un a trouvé une housse compatible pour les nouveaux MacBook Pro qui sont, je le rappelle, plus larges que les anciens ? (36,4 cm de largeur alors que toutes les housses ne proposent que 35,7 cm en dimensions intérieures)

Personnellement, j'ai beau chercher, je ne trouve rien du tout....


----------



## jerem(y) (21 Octobre 2008)

Mais françois, tu as quelles infos dans ton order status ?


----------



## francois67000 (21 Octobre 2008)

bah pas plus que ca :


----------



## Florian95 (21 Octobre 2008)

Tu penses vraiment que en les appelant et en pleurant, ca peut aller plus vite ? Car personnellement, c'est toute mon activité pro qui est en pause la :s


----------



## GauthZilla (21 Octobre 2008)

Si tout le monde se met à les appeler en plaurant... Ben ce sera statut quo pour tout le monde 

Faut quand meme essayer de jouer le jeu un minimum....


----------



## cousinhube (21 Octobre 2008)

J'ai récupéré mon MBP 2,4 hier à la FNAC MICRO de TOULOUSE (le nouvel Apple Shop = 180 EUR de bons d'achat), je suis assez content d'eux (commandé vendredi soir à la fermeture, reçu lundi midi)... 

Concernant l'ordi, il est magnifique y a rien à dire, beaucoup mieux fini esthétiquement que l'ancien.

En revanche je suis assez déçu par le démarrage, mon ancien MBP (C2D 2,16Ghz 3Go Ram) démarrait beaucoup plus vite.

J'ai cette même impression pour le lancement des applications.

En revanche le superdrive est très rapide en lecture, pas encore testé la gravure...

Concernant Airport, dans utilitaires reseau, lorsque je suis connecté en N à ma borne airport extreme, qui n'accepte que le N, il est indiqué 270Mbits et adaptateur compatible abg. Problème de mise à jour matérielle peut être?

Je vous donnerais plus d'infos ce soir, je crois tout réinstallé, car j'ai utilisé l'assistant transfert de données et c'est peut être ça qui allourdit le système... Une véritable installation à neuf avec conservation de l'utile avec le target mode est peut être plus sage.


----------



## francois67000 (21 Octobre 2008)

cousinhube a dit:


> J'ai récupéré mon MBP 2,4 hier à la FNAC MICRO de TOULOUSE (le nouvel Apple Shop = 180 EUR de bons d'achat), je suis assez content d'eux (commandé vendredi soir à la fermeture, reçu lundi midi)...
> 
> Concernant l'ordi, il est magnifique y a rien à dire, beaucoup mieux fini esthétiquement que l'ancien.
> 
> ...




heheh cool Photos please !!!!


----------



## jerem(y) (21 Octobre 2008)

Un peu de mouvement, enfin!


----------



## francois67000 (21 Octobre 2008)

je suis sur la touche ou quoi chez Apple !!! Rien n'a changé chez moi !!


----------



## angealexiel (21 Octobre 2008)

francois, comme je l'ai deja dit, ca se trouve ton colis et parti depuis samedi , mais parfois pour certains le tracking apple ne se met jamais ou presque pas a jour pendant 3 jours de suite. je suis quasi certain que ton colis est deja dans les mains d'ups .


----------



## angealexiel (21 Octobre 2008)

cousinhube a dit:


> J'ai récupéré mon MBP 2,4 hier à la FNAC MICRO de TOULOUSE (le nouvel Apple Shop = 180 EUR de bons d'achat), je suis assez content d'eux (commandé vendredi soir à la fermeture, reçu lundi midi)...
> 
> Concernant l'ordi, il est magnifique y a rien à dire, beaucoup mieux fini esthétiquement que l'ancien.
> 
> ...




moi j'ai une question qui me tient a coeur, je t'en prie reponds y , d'apres ce que j'ai vu les nouveaux macbook pro ont le meme ecran LED que le macbook air, ( sublime, coleurs qui petent, et les bandes noir d'un film par exemple sont reelement noir , pas grise comme sur les premiers macbook LED .. peut tu me dire si les noirs sont profond et pas gris , et que pense tu de la qualité de l'image , ca doit te changer comparer a ton ancien macbook pro .


----------



## francois67000 (21 Octobre 2008)

angealexiel a dit:


> francois, comme je l'ai deja dit, ca se trouve ton colis et parti depuis samedi , mais parfois pour certains le tracking apple ne se met jamais ou presque pas a jour pendant 3 jours de suite. je suis quasi certain que ton colis est deja dans les mains d'ups .



Oui mais selon Apple au tel, il est encore pas parti de Chine et cela pas avant fin de la semaine !!!


----------



## snitafni (21 Octobre 2008)

*L'écran glossy : *

je voudrais faire partager ma petite expérience des écrans des nouveaux Macbook.
La FNAC, Darty et CLG à Paris disposaient d'un modèle de Macbook alu et j'ai pu à loisir regarder quelques photos que j'avais apporté sur une clé USB.

L'écran est brillant : je ne suis pas fan et je préfère un bon écran mat à un bon écran brillant. Pourtant je suis prêt à admettre quelques avantages au glossy :
couleurs plus riches
noirs plus profonds
écran plus précis sur les détails (notamment bon contraste sur du texte),
etc.

Mais... *Cet écran de Macbook n'est pas bon !* Il a les mêmes défauts d'angle de vue que celui de l'iMac 20 pouces comparé à l'iMac 24 pouces : si on regarde de plus bas, c'est très vite n'importe quoi, mais plus grave, si on regarde d'un peu (UN PEU) plus haut les contrastes s'évanouissent et la photo apparait plus claire voire délavée qu'elle n'est.
Faites le test avec deux iMac pour comprendre, c'est spectaculaire.
Faites aussi cette comparaison (un fond d'écran Apple peut suffire) entre un Macbook Pro ancien et ces nouveau portables : la dalle mate permet une relative justesse de couleur et surtout de contraste quand on bouge un peu la tête, pas celle du Macbook alu.

Conclusion cet écran pour un travail d'image est tout simplement impossible.

Et le *Macbook Pro* me direz vous ? E bien ne n'en ai pas vu mais tous les vendeurs m'ont affirmé que la dalle est en tout points identique. *Quelqu'un a-t-il des infos sur ce sujet ?* 

C'est pour moi une très grosse déception que ces écrans, qui achèvent le passage d'Apple d'un fabricant orienté pro vers un fabricant de matos sexy mais de moindre qualité. Une balle dans le pied ?


----------



## francois67000 (21 Octobre 2008)

L'écran du MBP est supérieur au MB d'après différents test, et bien meilleur sur le MBP  oufff


----------



## Raul10 (21 Octobre 2008)

francois67000 a dit:


> bah pas plus que ca :



Ou est ce que tu vois qu'il est prêt à l'expédition depuis vendredi ?!


----------



## Pierre-Nico (21 Octobre 2008)

pour moi expédié samedi, mais toujours pas de news, juste ce message sur le suvi : 



> En cours d'acheminement vers le pays de destination - prochaine mise à jour du suivi disponible sous 4 à 5 jours ouvrables


----------



## francois67000 (21 Octobre 2008)

Apple me l'a dit au tel mais ils se contredisent donc je vais attendre


----------



## spyan (21 Octobre 2008)

Ben écoute françois je suis dans le même cas que toi, cad que j'ai commandé mon MBP le 15/10 à 6h15 avec une réduction adc student et je suis toujours non expédié avec une livraison prévue le 29-30 oct. 

Ne désespère pas, je suis avec toi.


----------



## cousinhube (21 Octobre 2008)

angealexiel a dit:


> moi j'ai une question qui me tient a coeur, je t'en prie reponds y , d'apres ce que j'ai vu les nouveaux macbook pro ont le meme ecran LED que le macbook air, ( sublime, coleurs qui petent, et les bandes noir d'un film par exemple sont reelement noir , pas grise comme sur les premiers macbook LED .. peut tu me dire si les noirs sont profond et pas gris , et que pense tu de la qualité de l'image , ca doit te changer comparer a ton ancien macbook pro .



Je ne suis pas devant en ce moment mais ma première impression est assez positive sur cet écran, je tiens à dire tout de même que personnellement j'accroche bien avec les écarns glossy.

Je t'en dirais plus ce soir, je vous enverrais aussi des photos...


----------



## snitafni (21 Octobre 2008)

francois67000 a dit:


> L'écran du MBP est supérieur au MB d'après différents test, et bien meilleur sur le MBP  oufff



Une info très rassurante si elle est avérée... Peux tu stp donner les liens sur ces tests comparatifs ?
Merci.


----------



## Ouzmoutous (21 Octobre 2008)

spyan a dit:


> Ben écoute françois je suis dans le même cas que toi, cad que j'ai commandé mon MBP le 15/10 à 6h15 avec une réduction adc student et je suis toujours non expédié avec une livraison prévue le 29-30 oct.
> 
> Ne désespère pas, je suis avec toi.




On est tous dans le même bain.
Pour ma part, je l'ai commandé le 14 à 21h, et depuis il est toujours en "pas encore expédié".
Et pourtant moi aussi j'en ai besoin: plusieurs projets d'etudes commencent, j'ai besoin d'une bécane pour avancer et je suis à l'arret... 

Mais mon ptit Francois, ça sert à rien de telephoner à Apple tous les jours, ils n'iront pas plus vite parce que tu les em**, tout au plus la téléphoniste te diras oui monsieur, bien monsieur, et puis voilà.

Tu l'auras sans doute pour la fin de Toussaint et puis voilà, que tu pleure ou non ça ne changera (malheureusement) rien


----------



## angealexiel (21 Octobre 2008)

c'est obliger, j'avais le macbook pro santa rosa ,  les prmeiers a avoir l'ecran LED, bah il est pourri l'ecran rien avoir avec ceux qu'on trouve sur les VAIO haut de gamme, mais quand j'ai craquer pour le macbook air, j'ai été soufllé par la qualité de l'ecran, et je me doutais que apple avait trouvé les bonnes dalles, et que maintenant, les ecrans serait mieux, effectivement il est vrai que l'ecran LEd des macbook est un peu moins bon que celui du macbook air, ou du macbook pro .


pour ceux qui regarde le suivit sur l'applestore francais, je vais ENCORE me repeter , une derniere fois, allez sur apple.com ( l'americain pas le francais ) cliquer sur account, loggez vous comme sur le francais, et cliquer sur oder status, la vous aurez par rapport au site francais, bien plus d'info, dont le tracking UPS qui commence par 1Z ..................
ensuite allez sur UPS.com et tapez ce numero dans suivi , et voila, pierre nico tu auras exactement le suivi detaillé , je l'ai deja expliquer 2 fois au moins sur ce thread... je me repeterait plus... lol


----------



## carole04 (21 Octobre 2008)

Eh oui, on est tous dans le même bain, j'ai commandé le 14 à 20h23, je ne pouvais pas faire plus vite, n'est ce pas?
MBP milieu de gamme toujours pas expédié

Mais moi, je le veux rapidos car je dois partir avec lui le 30 octobre. 
 On tiens bon, ça va arriver


----------



## francois67000 (21 Octobre 2008)

Yep yep je sais j'attend j'attend.

Pour aujourd'hui y aura rien, on verra demain


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (21 Octobre 2008)

Pour rassurer (ou pas) certains et avoir des points de comparaisons avec les autres, j'ai commandé mon MBP (2.4 Ghz, 4 Go de RAM, DD @ 7200 t/mn) le mercredi 15 au matin et depuis cette après midi il est près à l'expédition (donc expédié demain j'espère)... A la base il doit être livré le 3 ou 4 novembre mais bon à présent j'espère l'avoir avant! Patience...


----------



## angealexiel (21 Octobre 2008)

lol il est arrivé en pologne, alors que le gars d'ups m'avait dit cologne... bizzare de nos jours les colis passent vraiment par des routes etrange .... chine, corée, pologne, .. bref l'important c'est que la date de livraison est pas repoussé, toujours pour apres demain .

Edit : apres reflexion, le gars avait du me dire pologne ... et non cologne ... mdrr

donc si j'ai du bol comme souvent , il prends l'avion pour paris des ce soir, et demain il me livre . ce serait trop beau ^^ ca tombe bien ca m'arrange moins jeudi .


----------



## francois67000 (21 Octobre 2008)

angealexiel a dit:


> lol il est arrivé en pologne, alors que le gars d'ups m'avait dit cologne... bizzare de nos jours les colis passent vraiment par des routes etrange .... chine, corée, pologne, .. bref l'important c'est que la date de livraison est pas repoussé, toujours pour apres demain .



Il est parti quand de Chine? Pour savoir au cas où le mien par demain, tu penses que samedi je l'aurai ?


----------



## angealexiel (21 Octobre 2008)

francois67000 a dit:


> Il est parti quand de Chine? Pour savoir au cas où le mien par demain, tu penses que samedi je l'aurai ?




il tait marquer pret a l'expedition depuis samedi aprés midi, ensuite lundi matin , depare de chine, arrivé en corée du sud lundi dans la soirée , puis le lendemain soit aujourd'hui il vient depuis 1 heure d'arrivé en pologne ou il n'est que 18h las bas . ensuite j'imagine que des demain matin il sera a roissy . apres soit il le livre dans la journée , soit le lendemain, faut comptez trois jours apres le depart de chine . donc meme si le colis fait plus de trajet qu'avant avec TNT, bah apparement c'est plsu rapide avec UPS, car moi avec TNT , c'etait 3 ou 4 jours , mais pour beaucoup c'etait 5 ou 7 jours . donc vous pouvez tous encore l'avoir avant la fin de semaine . ( la ville en pologne, c'est Warsaw, varsovie en francais . )

edit : je viens de tomber sur un forum DELL , qui lui aussi envoit ses bouzes , par UPS chine, et les gars disent qu'il le recoivent le lendemain de l'arrivé en pologne ou se trouve le HUB europeen de UPS... donc je croise les doigts ^^


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (21 Octobre 2008)

Tien justement depuis le début de ma commande, en Mode de Livraison il me met: Merge In Tnst NL Til

Ca veut dire quoi ça en néerlandais?


----------



## ficelle (21 Octobre 2008)

j'ai pu essayer le macbook alu premier prix dans une fnac en fin de journée. Le design est superbe, et la génération précédente prend un sérieux coup de vieux. enfin, perso, depuis le pismo, j'ai toujours eu du mal avec les machines plastock.
les lignes sont très douces, beaucoup moins anguleuse que les versions précédentes... on est vraiment dans l'esprit de légèreté du macbook air.
le trackpad est... comment dire... génial ? je pensais qu'on pouvait appuyer partout pour cliquer comme le clique virtuel des trackpad d'avant que l'on pouvait activer dans le tableau de bord du même nom... mais en fait, c'est tout le trackpad qui s'affaisse et produit bien le click. les "gestures" ont l'air très facile à assimiler.
Quant à l'écran, rien à dire... les reflets ne m'ont pas du tout perturbé avec les lumières du magasin, la luminosité est très bien repartie, et le contraste très élevé.

bref, que du bon pour moi... à part que je n'ai pas de ronds...


----------



## francois67000 (21 Octobre 2008)

A l'aise Breizh a dit:


> Tien justement depuis le début de ma commande, en Mode de Livraison il me met: Merge In Tnst NL Til
> 
> Ca veut dire quoi ça en néerlandais?



Alors ça confirme que ca part de Hollande maintenant. C'est possible. Ca peut expliquer les retards de certains dont moi


----------



## francois67000 (21 Octobre 2008)

ficelle a dit:


> j'ai pu essayer le macbook alu premier prix dans une fnac en fin de journée. Le design est superbe, et la génération précédente prend un sérieux coup de vieux. enfin, perso, depuis le pismo, j'ai toujours eu du mal avec les machines plastock.
> les lignes sont très douces, beaucoup moins anguleuse que les versions précédentes... on est vraiment dans l'esprit de légèreté du macbook air.
> le trackpad est... comment dire... génial ? je pensais qu'on pouvait appuyer partout pour cliquer comme le clique virtuel des trackpad d'avant que l'on pouvait activer dans le tableau de bord du même nom... mais en fait, c'est tout le trackpad qui s'affaisse et produit bien le click. les "gestures" ont l'air très facile à assimiler.
> Quant à l'écran, rien à dire... les reflets ne m'ont pas du tout perturbé avec les lumières du magasin, la luminosité est très bien repartie, et le contraste très élevé.
> ...



Je vend mon MBA si ça t'interesse, je peux faire un prix


----------



## Pdg (21 Octobre 2008)

Alors pour les comparatifs, il y en a un qui est bien foutu ici : http://gizmodo.com/5063492/macbook-and-macbook-pro-dual-review

La différence de qualité d'écran est flagrante. Et c'est réel. Enfin, pour le peu que je puisse en juger.

J'ai tripatouillé aujourd'hui un MacBook Pro à la Fnac de Strasbourg, en attendant que le mien arrive (il est en shipping depuis ce matin)... Eh bien autant il me plaisait déjà en photo... Autant là ! La grosse baffe ! 

- Lignes épurées, machine classe et pas tape-à-l'oeil. Design très agréable, on a une impression de solidité TRES présente. "ça en jette", pourrait-on dire. L'aluminium est agréable au toucher. On sent qu'il est fin, mais on sent qu'il est costaud. Il résonne peu (ça sonne pas creux quand on le tapote, quoi). La couleur de l'alu est très agréable. Il ne brille pas, mais on voit que c'est de l'alu quand même. Bref, excellente impression.

- A des kilomètres des PC (peut-être qu'en photo on peut se dire qu'Apple tente de se rapprocher des PC, autant en vrai, ça toucherait limite à la mauvaise foi). Faut dire aussi que les looks des pc de gammes comparables au MBP se sont améliorés ces dernières années.

- Le trackpad est merveilleux. Le toucher est agréable, il répond parfaitement. Le clic est bon, ne fait pas trop de bruit. Disons que c'est comparable à une souris logitech de gamme intermédiaire (pour le bruit). Pour l'enfoncement du pad, il ne fait pas cheap du tout. Résistant mais pas trop, je suis emballé (alors que j'avais prévu de ne pas l'utiliser et de ne faire que du tapping, je change d'avis, c'est du bon). Le tapping d'ailleurs, fonctionne parfaitement, en réponse à Divoli. Tu peux y aller, c'est du tout bon.

- L'écran brillant. Bon. Il brille, certes. On a des reflets. Mais je les ai oublié quasiment instantanément en arrivant en face. Les reflets du plafonnier de la Fnac étaient "absorbés" par la luminosité de l'écran. Belle qualité. Les noirs sont noirs, les blancs sont blancs, le tout est chaud.

- Le clavier répond bien, ne cliquette pas trop. Le rétroéclairage est de qualité et les capteurs de lumière ambiante sont bons. Ils répondent vite, mais avec assez de recul pour que le clavier ne "clignote" pas quand on tape.

- Les hauts parleurs sonnent bien ! (enfin, le film de présentation d'iLife passe bien mieux que sur le MacBook, niveau qualité sonore)

- Les gestes multi-touch... Comment dire. Je ne me suis amusé qu'à ça. Hop, exposé. Hop, le bureau. Hop, je tourne la photo. C'est instinctif, ça passe tout seul.

Voilà en gros mes sensations en 5 minutes.

Du très beau matériel.
Une finition impeccable et une sensation de sérénité (oui, c'est bien cela) quand on s'assoit devant.


----------



## Solidsnake31 (21 Octobre 2008)

angealexiel a dit:


> c'est obliger, j'avais le macbook pro santa rosa ,  les prmeiers a avoir l'ecran LED, bah il est pourri l'ecran rien avoir avec ceux qu'on trouve sur les VAIO haut de gamme, mais quand j'ai craquer pour le macbook air, j'ai été soufllé par la qualité de l'ecran, et je me doutais que apple avait trouvé les bonnes dalles, et que maintenant, les ecrans serait mieux, effectivement il est vrai que l'ecran LEd des macbook est un peu moins bon que celui du macbook air, ou du macbook pro .
> 
> 
> pour ceux qui regarde le suivit sur l'applestore francais, je vais ENCORE me repeter , une derniere fois, allez sur apple.com ( l'americain pas le francais ) cliquer sur account, loggez vous comme sur le francais, et cliquer sur oder status, la vous aurez par rapport au site francais, bien plus d'info, dont le tracking UPS qui commence par 1Z ..................
> ensuite allez sur UPS.com et tapez ce numero dans suivi , et voila, pierre nico tu auras exactement le suivi detaillé , je l'ai deja expliquer 2 fois au moins sur ce thread... je me repeterait plus... lol



Désolé j'ai fait ce que tu as dit et il n'y a pas de tracking ups les colis ont  envoyé par des noms de compagnies  étrange "Shipped on: Oct 20, 2008 via Kuhne & Nagel Spedition s.a r."
"Shipped on: Oct 20, 2008 via Walsh Western B.V." pour le nano et il n'y a nulle part de tracking ups la méthode a du changer !!!!!


----------



## Pdg (21 Octobre 2008)

Solidsnake31 a dit:


> Désolé j'ai fait ce que tu as dit et il n'y a pas de tracking ups les colis ont  envoyé par des noms de compagnies  étrange "Shipped on: Oct 20, 2008 via Kuhne & Nagel Spedition s.a r."
> "Shipped on: Oct 20, 2008 via Walsh Western B.V." pour le nano et il n'y a nulle part de tracking ups la méthode a du changer !!!!!



Au pire... Tu attends une semaine et là, au pire, tu commenceras à t'inquiéter.

En attendant, que tu saches que ton colis est en Serbie ou pas, ça ne changera pas grand-chose...


----------



## angealexiel (21 Octobre 2008)

apple a toujours utiliser UPS et TNT, pour ce qui ont merge int ransit NL, cela veut dire que ce n'est pas UPS , mais bien TNT , qui a son hubaux pays bas, merge in transit, comme je l'ai deja dit au debut du topic, c'est de l'anglais, ca veut dire que tu a plus d'un colis , et que l'un est arrivé , mais que il le mettent de coté et attendent d'avoir les deux pour le remettre au transporteur . moi en general , je peut dire que une fois que le colis arrive en europe que ce soit pour tnt ou ups, et que l'on a q'un colis aussi, ca arrive le lendemain ou le sur lendemain a la maison .


----------



## Solidsnake31 (21 Octobre 2008)

Pdg a dit:


> Au pire... Tu attends une semaine et là, au pire, tu commenceras à t'inquiéter.
> 
> En attendant, que tu saches que ton colis est en Serbie ou pas, ça ne changera pas grand-chose...



C'est juste que je suis a la fac la journée  et j'aimerai savoir quel jour il arrive pour me permettre de receptionner le colis, vivant dans un appart etudiant seul   :love:


----------



## Solidsnake31 (21 Octobre 2008)

angealexiel a dit:


> apple a toujours utiliser UPS et TNT, pour ce qui ont merge int ransit NL, cela veut dire que ce n'est pas UPS , mais bien TNT , qui a son hubaux pays bas, merge in transit, comme je l'ai deja dit au debut du topic, c'est de l'anglais, ca veut dire que tu a plus d'un colis , et que l'un est arrivé , mais que il le mettent de coté et attendent d'avoir les deux pour le remettre au transporteur . moi en general , je peut dire que une fois que le colis arrive en europe que ce soit pour tnt ou ups, et que l'on a q'un colis aussi, ca arrive le lendemain ou le sur lendemain a la maison .



Merci infiniment pour l'info !


----------



## biznopp (21 Octobre 2008)

Bon petite precision par rapport à l'envoi de mon macbook il est envoyé d'Irlande comme on peut le voir sur le store americain !! donc livraison je pense plus rapide!!! 





Pensez à regarder sur le store américain comme dit precedement car il est effectivement beaucoup plus précis que le store français.


----------



## ordimans (21 Octobre 2008)

Vivement les photos (et vidéos pourquoi pas)
Moi toujours pas bougé, 2,8ghz et ipod noir
Je me demandais si je pouvais changerp our le rouge mais j'ai peur que ca retarde
enfin toujours le même statut et j'ai commandé le 15 à 20h


----------



## Pdg (21 Octobre 2008)

Ca c'est amusant... Je m'attendais à UPS ou TNT... Apparemment, mon colis est entre les mains de Walsh Western B.V. ! :mouais:


----------



## biznopp (21 Octobre 2008)

Par contre sur le site d'ups il me dise "exception" en statut et en état du colis dans la dernière étape ils marquent
APELDOORN,
NL 21/10/2008 14:15 LES DONNÉES DU COLIS SONT TRAITÉES PAR LES SERVICES DE DOUANE. EN ATTENTE DE DÉDOUANEMENT. 

J'espère que ya pas un problème 
quelqu'un a déja eu ça ??


----------



## francois67000 (21 Octobre 2008)

biznopp a dit:


> Par contre sur le site d'ups il me dise "exception" en statut et en état du colis dans la dernière étape ils marquent
> APELDOORN,
> NL 21/10/2008 14:15 LES DONNÉES DU COLIS SONT TRAITÉES PAR LES SERVICES DE DOUANE. EN ATTENTE DE DÉDOUANEMENT.
> 
> ...



Yep j'avais pareil avec le MBA. Compte 1/2 journée environ supplémentaire


----------



## biznopp (21 Octobre 2008)

francois67000 a dit:


> Yep j'avais pareil avec le MBA. Compte 1/2 journée environ supplémentaire


 bon ça devrais aller alors 
merci pour  ta réponse


----------



## blakken (21 Octobre 2008)

biznopp apparement mon mbp et ton mac transitent ensemble ,j'ai strictement les même messages aux mêmes heures et minutes!!Si c'est pas mignon


----------



## biznopp (21 Octobre 2008)

blakken a dit:


> biznopp apparement mon mbp et ton mac transitent ensemble ,j'ai strictement les même messages aux mêmes heures et minutes!!Si c'est pas mignon


 lol c'est clair !!! j'espere qu'ils feront bonne route ensemble et qu'ils arriveront vite !!!


----------



## angealexiel (21 Octobre 2008)

biznopp a dit:


> Bon petite precision par rapport à l'envoi de mon macbook il est envoyé d'Irlande comme on peut le voir sur le store americain !! donc livraison je pense plus rapide!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



non il n'est pas envoyer d'irlande, apple a uen usine las bas , mais pour les macbook pro 2008 tout part de chine, tu as fait ce que j'ai dit en allant voir le site apple.com USA , mais si tu as du rater la partie ou je dit la meme phrase que toi , " super ca part d'irlande " mais trés vite tu va dechanter car en fait il part de chine, mais l'applestore en ligne se situe en irlande, et apple donne les instructions a l'ups local qui est a cork. 

mais ce n'est pas embetant , ca met 3 jours de chine, mo partit le 20 livraison le 23 . donc c'est bien plus rapide qu'avant ou de chine cela pouvait mettre 7 jours... faut voir l'experience des autres pour voir si tout le monde l'aura en 3 ou 4 jours .

bref , vivement l'unboxing ^^

Pour l'exeption moi aussi je l'ai eu, il mettent ca lors ce qu'un evenement n'est pas de leur resssort, comme le dedouanement, moi ca a durer une heure ... donc ne t'inquiete pas ^^il sera ensuite en corée , et en pologne , puis paris .


----------



## biznopp (21 Octobre 2008)

angealexiel a dit:


> non il n'est pas envoyer d'irlande, apple a uen usine las bas , mais pour les macbook pro 2008 tout part de chine, tu as fait ce que j'ai dit en allant voir le site apple.com USA , mais si tu as du rater la partie ou je dit la meme phrase que toi , " super ca part d'irlande " mais trés vite tu va dechanter car en fait il part de chine, mais l'applestore en ligne se situe en irlande, et apple donne les instructions a l'ups local qui est a cork.
> 
> mais ce n'est pas embetant , ca met 3 jours de chine, mo partit le 20 livraison le 23 . donc c'est bien plus rapide qu'avant ou de chine cela pouvait mettre 7 jours... faut voir l'experience des autres pour voir si tout le monde l'aura en 3 ou 4 jours .
> 
> bref , vivement l'unboxing ^^


 
Effectivement tu as raison il est bien parti de chine
 mais comme je l'ai mis tout a l 'heure il est bloqué en dédouanement en hollande !!! j'espere que ça durera pas trop longtemps...


----------



## angealexiel (21 Octobre 2008)

Pdg a dit:


> Ca c'est amusant... Je m'attendais à UPS ou TNT... Apparemment, mon colis est entre les mains de Walsh Western B.V. ! :mouais:




ca aussi c'est normal, c'est un sous traitant, pour UPS ou TNT, ca doit etre ups car moi aussi j'avais ca, par exemple, chez moi soit c'est le vrai UPS qui passe, soit parfois un sous traitant local ... donc pas d'inquietude . le colis passe de sous traitant a sous traitant tous bossant pour UPS et d'autres boites .

Pour Bizznop, non en fait il n'est pas du tout en hollande, meme si le NL veut bien dire netherland , il est toujours a shangai, apres le dedouanement il prends l'avion pour la corée , voici mon tracking qui est plus avancé, ca te permetra de voir les etapes . 

( lol, jamais je ne suis aussi actif sur les forum de macgé, que quand je j'attends une machine , et que je donne mes impression dessus ... ) toujours aussi exitant ^^

voici mon tracking : moi il vient de partir de pologne pour paris , donc UPS et encore plus rapide que TNT , car avec TNT ca mettait 1 jour de plus en moyenne, alors que le colis fesait 2 fois moins de route , car avec TNT c'etait direct chine vers pays bas puis paris . bizzare ...


----------



## Solidsnake31 (21 Octobre 2008)

Pdg a dit:


> Ca c'est amusant... Je m'attendais à UPS ou TNT... Apparemment, mon colis est entre les mains de Walsh Western B.V. ! :mouais:



Exactement pareil que toi !


----------



## Magster (21 Octobre 2008)

raa vous plaignez pas, ma mère à voulu absolument par virement, elle l'a payé mercredi matin, ils ont reçu l'argent vendredi matin et toujours rien. En plus je vis en belgique alors moi si je l'ai pour le 1er novembre je suis un vrai chanceux...


----------



## Marsu69 (21 Octobre 2008)

@françois et spyan

Je suis encore pire que vous !!!
Commandé le 15 au matin, rien de neuf depuis, livraison prévue le 4 ou 5 novembre ^^
Mais bon j'ai pris un MB custom (DD plus gros) et réduction étudiante dessus, je sais pas si ça joue ou si c'est une hallucination collective lol.


----------



## blakken (21 Octobre 2008)

Marsu69 a dit:


> @françois et spyan
> 
> Je suis encore pire que vous !!!
> Commandé le 15 au matin, rien de neuf depuis, livraison prévue le 4 ou 5 novembre ^^
> Mais bon j'ai pris un MB custom (DD plus gros) et réduction étudiante dessus, je sais pas si ça joue ou si c'est une hallucination collective lol.



Le fait que tu l'ai pris en educ ne change strictement rien moi aussi j'en ai bénéficié avec un changement à 320go


----------



## Pierre-Nico (21 Octobre 2008)

bon je n'ai rien eu aujourd'hui, mais si ce que dise certain est exacte et que le merge int ransit NL est positif je peux espérer demain, pour info ça fait depuis lundi qu'il est merge int ransit NL... et il est partit samedi. bref je croise les doigts, j'espère pouvoir être le premier à poster photo et vidéo !

@ Pdg : je suis aussi passé à la fnac de stras cet aprem, on a du se croisé, j'ai été très étonné, en plus de tout ce que tu as dit, par la qualité du son ! impressionnant pour un laptop. et c'est vrai que l'écran est top. je suis passé chez Bemac aussi et bonne nouvelle, il rentre bien dans les housses be.ez pour MBP 15.4, on essayé et pas de soucis, sans trop forcer...


----------



## angealexiel (21 Octobre 2008)

les premiers benchmarks et review sotn trés positives, barefeats , une reference donne des resultats tres positifs aussi, en le comparant a l'imac 3,06 , 8800 GT et au mac pro, et a l'ancien macbook pro haut de gamme . voici les premeirs test et benchmark .

et oui l'ecran est bien celui du macbook air, un ecran ou le noir est noir , pas gris, et tout les reviewers disent qu'il est magnifique . 

http://arstechnica.com/reviews/hardware/2008-macbookpro-review-2.ars/1

http://www.barefeats.com/mbpp05.html 

ou que je suis impatient ^^ je revais de changer mon macbook pro qui a meme pas un an pour uen machine comme ca, lol


----------



## francois67000 (21 Octobre 2008)

Pierre-Nico a dit:


> bon je n'ai rien eu aujourd'hui, mais si ce que dise certain est exacte et que le merge int ransit NL est positif je peux espérer demain, pour info ça fait depuis lundi qu'il est merge int ransit NL... et il est partit samedi. bref je croise les doigts, j'espère pouvoir être le premier à poster photo et vidéo !
> 
> @ Pdg : je suis aussi passé à la fnac de stras cet aprem, on a du se croisé, j'ai été très étonné, en plus de tout ce que tu as dit, par la qualité du son ! impressionnant pour un laptop. et c'est vrai que l'écran est top. je suis passé chez Bemac aussi et bonne nouvelle, il rentre bien dans les housses be.ez pour MBP 15.4, on essayé et pas de soucis, sans trop forcer...



Ahh un Strasbourgeois   Hhehehe , c'est donc bon pour les housses be.ez? Sur qu'il faut pas forcer ? On le rentre facilement ?

Sniff pas d'évolution, peut être pour demain ???


----------



## ordimans (21 Octobre 2008)

Marsu69 a dit:


> @françois et spyan
> 
> Je suis encore pire que vous !!!
> Commandé le 15 au matin, rien de neuf depuis, livraison prévue le 4 ou 5 novembre ^^
> Mais bon j'ai pris un MB custom (DD plus gros) et réduction étudiante dessus, je sais pas si ça joue ou si c'est une hallucination collective lol.



Encore un truc pas logique
Moi c'était le 15 au soir et livraison le 3 et 4 et non le 4 et 5
comme quoi


----------



## Pierre-Nico (21 Octobre 2008)

francois67000 a dit:


> Ahh un Strasbourgeois   Hhehehe







francois67000 a dit:


> c'est donc bon pour les housses be.ez? Sur qu'il faut pas forcer ? On le rentre facilement ?



aucun soucis, je suis passé chez bemac et on a essayé avec le vendeur qui a débranché le macbook pro, sortit une be.ez et simplement rentré dedans. c'est sûre que ça rentre moins bien que pour l'ancien modèle, mais il ne faut pas forcer non plus.



francois67000 a dit:


> Sniff pas d'évolution, peut être pour demain ???



croise les doigts avec moi pour demain, le tient est censé arrivé où ? a stras aussi ?


----------



## francois67000 (21 Octobre 2008)

Pierre-Nico a dit:


> aucun soucis, je suis passé chez bemac et on a essayé avec le vendeur qui a débranché le macbook pro, sortit une be.ez et simplement rentré dedans. c'est sûre que ça rentre moins bien que pour l'ancien modèle, mais il ne faut pas forcer non plus.
> 
> 
> 
> croise les doigts avec moi pour demain, le tient est censé arrivé où ? a stras aussi ?



Super pour la housse.

Je croise les doigts oui ! Non pas Strasbourg car je suis sur La Rochelle durant 8 mois encore donc ca sera ici.


----------



## Pdg (21 Octobre 2008)

dites donc... On est un paquet d'alsaciens, par ici. !

Bonne nouvelle pour la housse !


----------



## Smaxintosh (21 Octobre 2008)

commandé mardi dernier vers 23h et toujours pas expédié 

Et les 7 jours alors 

En fait je suis dans le meme cas que Francois ...

Je ne sais pas s'il faut compter plus de temps si on habite en province ...


----------



## Pierre-Nico (21 Octobre 2008)

angealexiel a dit:


> pour ceux qui regarde le suivit sur l'applestore francais, je vais ENCORE me repeter , une derniere fois, allez sur apple.com ( l'americain pas le francais ) cliquer sur account, loggez vous comme sur le francais, et cliquer sur oder status, la vous aurez par rapport au site francais, bien plus d'info, dont le tracking UPS qui commence par 1Z ..................
> ensuite allez sur UPS.com et tapez ce numero dans suivi , et voila, pierre nico tu auras exactement le suivi detaillé , je l'ai deja expliquer 2 fois au moins sur ce thread... je me repeterait plus... lol



on doit pas avoir le même suivi... aucun numéro de suivi UPS.


----------



## francois67000 (22 Octobre 2008)

Smaxintosh a dit:


> commandé mardi dernier vers 23h et toujours pas expédié
> 
> Et les 7 jours alors
> 
> ...



On va boire une bière en attendant ? MDRRRR


----------



## Pierre-Nico (22 Octobre 2008)

> On va boire une bière en attendant ? MDRRRR



je peux quand même venir ? même si j'ai mon mbp demain ? mais ne vendons pas l'ours avant d'avoir tué sa peau ! heu...


----------



## angealexiel (22 Octobre 2008)

oui pour les housses ca ira, la largeur est un poil plus grande de quelques millimetre sur le novueaux , mais il est plus fin, donc la plupart iront . 
petit update de mon tracking, j'avais bien entendu le mot cologne, il etait en pologne en fin d'apres midi , mais la il est aux HUB UPS a collogne ( allemagne  pour ceux qui se poserait la question ) 

j'ai jamais vu un paquet passer par autant d'endroit, et pourtant , j'achete tout sur ebay a l'etranger , surtout au japon, et aux etats unis, mais jamais vu un colis passez par autant de pays , alors qu'il pourrait simplement faire chine to france . 

bref, si je l'ai demain c'est un gros miracle , mais je pense pas, il arrivera au max apres demain, oupss, demain vu que on est deja mercredi ^^
bonne nuit,


----------



## Florian95 (22 Octobre 2008)

yeeeah ! Changement de statue ce matin : prêt a l'expédition ! Ça veux dire dans mes main milieu de semaine prochaine ça ?


----------



## Marsu69 (22 Octobre 2008)

Florian95 a dit:


> yeeeah ! Changement de statue ce matin : prêt a l'expédition ! Ça veux dire dans mes main milieu de semaine prochaine ça ?



Chanceux !!!

Rien de plus de mon côté
Pour l'expedition je sais pas, une fois qu'il sera expedié je dirais 4 jours mais je sais pas combien de temps il va rester "pret" sans pour autant partir


----------



## carole04 (22 Octobre 2008)

Ouh la la!! moi aussi, prêt pour l'expédition ce matin, je sens que je commence à avoir de la fièvre, pas vous?


----------



## francois67000 (22 Octobre 2008)

Rien, à midi je vais geuler car la c'est pas normal, il y a quelque chose qui ne va pas. On a commandé également 3 macbook qui ne sont toujours pas parti via le compte ADC.


----------



## Tibus (22 Octobre 2008)

J'ai été hier dans un magasin apple de Liège (belgique)(chez cami store) et j'ai pu essayer ce fameux macbook pro que j'avais tant envie d'acheter...

et...


verdict...


j'ai encore plus envie de l'acheter maintenant, prise en main vraiment chouette, je retourne aujourd'hui pour essayer de le pousser un peu et d'aller voir les pref systemes,...

JE LE VEUX

(ma copine se marrait en voyant ma tête de gamin devant son énorme cadeau de noel lol)


----------



## Pdg (22 Octobre 2008)

Smaxintosh a dit:


> commandé mardi dernier vers 23h et toujours pas expédié
> 
> Et les 7 jours alors



Il s'agit de jours ouvrés. Donc le dimanche ne compte pas et très certainement le samedi non plus.


----------



## nemerid (22 Octobre 2008)

Je suis sur le point de passer à l'acte pour acheter un nouveau mac book pro. 
Je suis aussi de strasbourg comme certains sur ce forum et je vais tenter de faire ma commande chez bemac. 

Mes finances me permettent la première version du macbook pro, mais je pense que c'est déjà pas mal.

Juste une question sur les disques dur. Vous pensez qu'il est bien de prendre un 7200t/min par rapport au 5400 de base ? Ca joue beaucoup sur l'autonomie ?
Merci de donner votre avis sur la question.


----------



## figue (22 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour, j'ai aussi commandé un mbp 2,53 Mhz de base, sans aucune option. Commande passée le 17 via AOC (12% de remise ;-) ), toujours pas d'expédition, mais surtout aucun mail de confirmation. C'est normal ça ?? :mouais:
MErci


----------



## Marsu69 (22 Octobre 2008)

Moi aussi ils ont beaucoup tardé pour le mail de confirmation.
J'ai du appelé le service client pour qu'il m'en renvoi un.
Mais en principe si ta commande apparait bien dans l'order status il n'y a pas de pb


----------



## frtwii (22 Octobre 2008)

Et bien heu.. mon macbook devrait être expédié depuis lundi mais je n'ai aucune nouvelle, pas de tracking, même avec les quelques infos supplémentaires sur le site d'apple.com.
Dans le suivis de la commande c'est juste écrit  "Current Delivery Status : Shipment dispatched" et que le transporteur mettrait à jour les info "rapidement" 
ahh c'est dur d'attendre..


----------



## Pdg (22 Octobre 2008)

Essayez de lire un peu les pages avant de râler.

Il y est dit (je ne sais plus qui) que les commandes passées le 14 ont été expédiées, et encore aujourd'hui. Les commandes passées à partir du 15 sont expédiées à partir de demain... Pas la peine d'attendre plus !

En outre, certes, le store compte souvent large, mais quand même, inutile de s'inquiéter avant le délai de livraison écrit sur le site : soit 7 à 9 jours OUVRES (selon les options) ! Donc ceux qui ont commandé le 15, attendez au moins vendredi avant de vous inquiéter de savoir si votre commande est expédiée.

Pour ma part, AOC également, commandé le 14 vers 21h, MBP 2,4GHz,  DD 250GB 7200t/m, ipod nano. Expédié hier. J'ai mis 2 jours à recevoir le mail de confirmation de commande.

Allez, keep cool.


----------



## Pdg (22 Octobre 2008)

frtwii a dit:


> Et bien heu.. mon macbook devrait être expédié depuis lundi mais je n'ai aucune nouvelle, pas de tracking, même avec les quelques infos supplémentaires sur le site d'apple.com.
> Dans le suivis de la commande c'est juste écrit  "Current Delivery Status : Shipment dispatched" et que le transporteur mettrait à jour les info "rapidement"
> ahh c'est dur d'attendre..





Il est aussi écrit sur le site Apple et très certainement sur le site du transporteur que les infos mettent parfois jusqu'à 3 jours pour être mises en ligne. Il est ultra courant d'avoir un statut en ligne "expédition en cours" alors qu'on a déjà déballé son petit colis et que c'est la fête.

Vous imaginez quoi ? Que le chauffeur routier s'arrête à chaque station essence pour pointer son trajet sur GPS avec les codes de chaque colis ?


----------



## angealexiel (22 Octobre 2008)

sur le site d'apple ca me met en cours de livraison 22 ocotbre, alors que chez ups pour l'instant je le voit pas en france encore ... au fait vous allez pas rigoler, mais le colis passe par encore plus de pays que ce que je disait, quand je pense a fancois qui pensait que cel fera direct chine france. lol 

bon bah si je l'ai aujourd'hui ca aura mis 2 jours, mais si apple me met en cours de livraison c'est que le tracking ups n'est pas a la page et que cela devrait arriver aujourdh'ui .


----------



## ordimans (22 Octobre 2008)

Salut

Je suis super content, je me lève je vais boire mon jus d'orange (Enfaite c'était Peche Litchi)
Je consulte le topic ainsi que le forum comme tout les matins depuis que j'ai commandé et que je suis rentré dans le monde de Mac)
Et je vois quoi Prêt à l'expédition
Commandé le 15 à 19h59 exactement un MBP custom à 2,8ghz et 320GO à 7200tr/min et aucun accessoires.

Pour françois si ce soir le statut n'a pas changé j'appelerai car tu avais l'air dans le même cas que moi ainsi que bossdupad

Tu l'auras demain angealexiel je pense, mais c'est vrai que le Macbook fait le tour du monde avant d'arriver.
Est ce pareil chez Dell ?
Car là il fait vraiment un beau tour. Mais au début n'est il pas transporté avec ces camarades sur palette ?
Car c'est vraiment bizarre tout ce périple ? Surtout la Corée j'aurai bien cru  qu'il y allait avec des compagnons. Et peut être s'arrête t'il dans chaque pays pour prendre un composant xD.
par contre j'espère que les coins ne seront pas trop cornés car c'est le minimum à subir lors d'un long voyage. A moins que Apple ait mis deux protections autour enfin j'ai jamais reçu de colis d'apple
Plus qu'à attendre comme depuis une semaine.

Sinon une petite remarque au passage, Apple a mis de la DDR3 cool mais de la 1066mhz ce qui n'apporte pas un gain terrible comparé à la DDR2 1066mhz
La DDR est avantageuse seulement en à partir de 1333mhz.


----------



## jerem(y) (22 Octobre 2008)

A l'instant!


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (22 Octobre 2008)

Expédié aussi pour moi! Livraison prévue le 29 octobre...


----------



## jerem(y) (22 Octobre 2008)

Selon Apple ou selon UPS ? De mon côté 30 octobre avec Apple mais 24 avec UPS.


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (22 Octobre 2008)

29 selon le transporteur pour le moment... Apple c'est toujours 3 - 4 novembre
Sinon c'est avec Walsh Western B.V.  							 							 								 							 						 					comme transporteur...
J'ai commandé un MBP et aussi Logic Express à côté... Comme il me met 
"Shipped on: Oct 22, 2008 							 								via Merge In Tnst NL Til" je pense qu'il va passé par les Pays Bas pour prendre le colis avec Logic Express c'est bien ça?


----------



## francois67000 (22 Octobre 2008)

ordimans a dit:


> Salut
> 
> Je suis super content, je me lève je vais boire mon jus d'orange (Enfaite c'était Peche Litchi)
> Je consulte le topic ainsi que le forum comme tout les matins depuis que j'ai commandé et que je suis rentré dans le monde de Mac)
> ...



J'ai toujours rien, je vais app a 13 h en rentrant du taff c'est pas normal. C'est limite un scandale, 4 ordi, 3 macbook et mon macbook pro ca fait pas mal quand même et toujours rien !!!! grrrr ):


----------



## Marsu69 (22 Octobre 2008)

C'est moi ou seul les MBP sont expédiés ?
A moins que personne n'ait commandé de MB tout court.

Bref toujours pas de changement chez moi


----------



## miko974 (22 Octobre 2008)

J'ai commandé un MBP+iPod (avec la remise ADC student) le 15 vers 10h30, toujours pas de changement, les 7 jours ouvrables ne sont pas encore écoulés, wait & see...


----------



## Florian95 (22 Octobre 2008)

Prepared for Shipment
*Order Date:*    	Oct 15, 2008 at 04:47 PM PDT      	
*Delivers*: 03 Nov, 2008 - 04 Nov, 2008 							 						 					

A l'aise Breizh tu l'as commandé quand ton Mac ? Car le 29 serait une date ideale pour moi  Enfin la moins pire 

Puis-je m'attendre au fait que le colis parte aujourd'hui ? Car avec le décalage, la journée est fini en chine... 

Florian


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (22 Octobre 2008)

Florian95 a dit:


> Prepared for Shipment
> *Order Date:*        Oct 15, 2008 at 04:47 PM PDT
> *Delivers*: 03 Nov, 2008 - 04 Nov, 2008
> 
> ...




Je l'ai commandé le 15 au matin...


----------



## spyan (22 Octobre 2008)

je suis exactement dans le même cas que toi françois ! Toujours pas de changement. Ce qui est sur maintenant, c'est qu'ils font passer les achats avec réduction ADC bien après les autres. 
C'est honteux.


----------



## Florian95 (22 Octobre 2008)

Bon les AOC sont pas pires dans l'histoire, dommage que mon MBP est manqué le camion aujourd'hui 

Demain... Je suis confiant pour une livraison avant vendredi prochain du coups !! Yeaaah, pile a temps

Florian


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (22 Octobre 2008)

Ah merde c'est passé au 31 pour la livraison...


----------



## GauthZilla (22 Octobre 2008)

spyan a dit:


> je suis exactement dans le même cas que toi françois ! Toujours pas de changement. Ce qui est sur maintenant, c'est qu'ils font passer les achats avec réduction ADC bien après les autres.
> C'est honteux.



Honteux, oui et non... Personnellement, même s'il faut attendre quelques jours de plus, je suis bien content d'avoir payé 20% de moins avec ADC 

(commande en date du 16 au soir pour moi, et toujours pas d'évolution... Livraison prévue le 30 ou 31 octobre selon Apple)...


----------



## angealexiel (22 Octobre 2008)

moi je trouve cela normal, desolé mais moi je l'ai payer plein pot , alors que certains se plaignent car apple l'a a peine envoyer , mais vous avez fait des economies..lol 

je changerai bien ma place, mais j'ai compris, j'ai été béte , j'aurais m'inscrire a ADC , meme si je suis pas develloper, car sur les 5 machines que j'ai acheter a l'applestore ca m'aurait fait une enorme reduc, mais bon je me plaint pas, car avec tout les cadeaux qu'ils mont fait en une année . ce n'est pas grave, mais je vais le faire, c'est combien l'ADC ?


----------



## rizoto (22 Octobre 2008)

angealexiel a dit:


> moi je trouve cela normal, desolé mais moi je l'ai payer plein pot , alors que certains se plaignent car apple l'a a peine envoyer , mais vous avez fait des economies..lol
> 
> je changerai bien ma place, mais j'ai compris, j'ai été béte , j'aurais m'inscrire a ADC , meme si je suis pas develloper, car sur les 5 machines que j'ai acheter a l'applestore ca m'aurait fait une enorme reduc, mais bon je me plaint pas, car avec tout les cadeaux qu'ils mont fait en une année . ce n'est pas grave, mais je vais le faire, c'est combien l'ADC ?



il y a un topic dedie a l'ADC


----------



## Florian95 (22 Octobre 2008)

Trouvez un lien AOC surtout... Apple ne demande pas de justificatif sur le site, juste par téléphone... 12% direct !

Florian


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (22 Octobre 2008)

Au passage c'est sur quel site qu'on peut suivre l'avancement du colis quand le transporteur c'est Walsh Western B.V.?


----------



## jerem(y) (22 Octobre 2008)

http://www.walshwestern.com/syncreonframe.php?from=http://www.walshwestern.com/information/index.htm


----------



## Fondug (22 Octobre 2008)

J'crois qu'il faudrait renommer ce Thread "MB : du statut temporaire et autres considérations logistiques"...


----------



## Elendael (22 Octobre 2008)

Voir même : "MacBook Pro : Je n'ai pas encore reçu mon Mac, Jobs j'aurais ta peau"

C'est pas nouveau qu'il y ait un délai avant de récupérer son nouveau Mac après une annonce.
Actuellement, je n'ai plus de MBP, j'attend que mon APR en reçoive et donc, je suis au chomage technique... Pourtant j'essaie de rester patient.

...

... même si j'inspecte chaque transporteur qui s'approche de ma ville et je fouille les hubs du coin, on ne sait jamais.


----------



## jerem(y) (22 Octobre 2008)

Une question qui peut vous sembler idiote, mais quel est le poids de votre colis sur le site UPS dans le suivi ?


----------



## spyan (22 Octobre 2008)

François, dès que tu as appelé Apple dis moi ce qu'ils t'ont dit, et je les rappelle en suivant pour gueuler aussi.
Franchement je suis patient, mais cela m'énerve.

Vraiment, vous me direz il y a des choses pus graves dans la vie, mais c'est la qu'on se rend compte qu'on est des parfaits consommateurs, quand on devient méchants parce qu'on a pas notre super nouvel ordi qui arrive ! Où va le monde, je vous le demande.


----------



## francois67000 (22 Octobre 2008)

Apple me dit que ça partira aujourd'hui ou demain normalement. Ma commande a été pris en compte le ......17 octobre grrr alors que j'ai acheté le 14. Y a de quoi être vert !!


----------



## Pdg (22 Octobre 2008)

jerem(y) a dit:


> http://www.walshwestern.com/syncreonframe.php?from=http://www.walshwestern.com/information/index.htm



Question con... Tu vois où le suivi ? Parce qu'à part un numéro d'expédition, on n'a rien. Ou alors je suis une quiche.


----------



## angealexiel (22 Octobre 2008)

pdg , comme je l'ai dit deja, ca c'est un sous traitant pour UPS, va sur le site ups et rentre le numero commencant par 1Z ... si il n'est pas sur le site apple.fr , va sur le site apple.com USA , qui lui te donnera le numero UPS ... walsh n'est qu'un transporteur bossant en sous traitance pour UPS et d'autres .


----------



## Smaxintosh (22 Octobre 2008)

j'ai appelé apple aussi qui m'a dit qu'il y avait 6jours ouvrés a compter a partir de la date d'achat et je pensais que les jours ouvrés c'était du lundi au samedi alors que c'est jusqu'au vendredi.

Bref, aujourd'hui ca fait 6 jours, il devrait donc partir demain, 3-4 jours pour aller jusqu'en hollande et entre 48 et 72h pour arriver chez moi, soit entre 5 et 7 jours :'(

c'est loooong

Il m'a dit que pour ceux qui avaient deja recu c'etait des macbooks car ils etaient passés en 5 jours ouvrés.


----------



## spyan (22 Octobre 2008)

OK ben normalement le mien aussi devrait partir aujourd'hui, ou demain ! Mais je vais quand même appeler pour voir.


----------



## francois67000 (22 Octobre 2008)

spyan a dit:


> OK ben normalement le mien aussi devrait partir aujourd'hui, ou demain ! Mais je vais quand même appeler pour voir.



Tiens-moi au courant aussi


----------



## Pdg (22 Octobre 2008)

angealexiel a dit:


> pdg , comme je l'ai dit deja, ca c'est un sous traitant pour UPS, va sur le site ups et rentre le numero commencant par 1Z ... si il n'est pas sur le site apple.fr , va sur le site apple.com USA , qui lui te donnera le numero UPS ... walsh n'est qu'un transporteur bossant en sous traitance pour UPS et d'autres .



Mais on est bien d'accord 

Cela dit, que ce soit sur apple US, Corée du Nord ou Afghanistan, je n'ai pas de numéro UPS :rateau:


Edit : enfin si, j'ai bien un numéro en WW et des millions de chiffres, mais chez UPS, connaissent pas


----------



## spyan (22 Octobre 2008)

Alors je viens d'avoir l'Apple Store, et je suis tombé sur une femme, charmante au demeurant, qui m'a assuré que les commandes étaient traitées suivant l'ordre des paiements (ce que je crois pas trop, car on est les deux seuls à avoir commander par ADC avec une grosse réduc, et comme par hasard nos MBP sont pas encore expédiés). Elle m'a aussi dit que vu le nombre de demandes, il fallait pas trop s'attendre à ce qu'il arrive en avance sur la date prévue, soit le 29 - 30/10 pour moi.

Donc voila, en gros, on l'a dans l'os, il va encore flloir être patient !


----------



## miko974 (22 Octobre 2008)

spyan a dit:


> Alors je viens d'avoir l'Apple Store, et je suis tombé sur une femme, charmante au demeurant, qui m'a assuré que les commandes étaient traitées suivant l'ordre des paiements (ce que je crois pas trop, car on est les deux seuls à avoir commander par ADC avec une grosse réduc, et comme par hasard nos MBP sont pas encore expédiés). Elle m'a aussi dit que vu le nombre de demandes, il fallait pas trop s'attendre à ce qu'il arrive en avance sur la date prévue, soit le 29 - 30/10 pour moi.
> 
> Donc voila, en gros, on l'a dans l'os, il va encore flloir être patient !


 
On est trois en fait... Il est forcement expédié avant vendredi (delais indiqué de 7 jours ouvrables) j'espère donc l'avoir la semaine prochaine.


----------



## spyan (22 Octobre 2008)

Ah ok  ! Bon ben on est trois alors


----------



## francois67000 (22 Octobre 2008)

Comme mon payement n'a été validé que le 17, première fois que ça me fait ca j'ai jamais eu de soucis, je vais pouvoir attendre grrrr


PS : Mon topic que j'ai crée fait 13 pages que de logistique MMDRRR Je compte sur vous tous pour allimenter avant certains d'entre nous qui attendons le macbook, mettez donc pleins de photos et de commentaires sur le macbook pro en lui même


----------



## angealexiel (22 Octobre 2008)

moi j'ai un ami , qui bossait avec moins d'une dizaine de personne en iralnde pour l'applecare , technicien niveau 2 , il n'y ait plus, mais il m'avait confié , que apple privilegiait les gros clients, ceux qui achetait plus de 3 machines par an, ( particuliers je parle ) et les nouveaux clients , et que evidemment que non les commandes ne sont pas traités dans le meme ordre . 

et ce que dit la charmante dame est faux, car moi c'est un macbook pro custom , commander la nuit de la keynote pas le soir meme, et il arrive aujourdhui ou demain . 

en tout cas, si cela fait comme moi, une fois partit e chine ca met que 2 ou 3 jours a arrivé a la maison, alors ca va vite arriver pour tout le monde .


----------



## francois67000 (22 Octobre 2008)

angealexiel a dit:


> moi j'ai un ami , qui bossait avec moins d'une dizaine de personne en iralnde pour l'applecare , technicien niveau 2 , il n'y ait plus, mais il m'avait confié , que apple privilegiait les gros clients, ceux qui achetait plus de 3 machines par an, ( particuliers je parle ) et les nouveaux clients , et que evidemment que non les commandes ne sont pas traités dans le meme ordre .
> 
> et ce que dit la charmante dame est faux, car moi c'est un macbook pro custom , commander la nuit de la keynote pas le soir meme, et il arrive aujourdhui ou demain .
> 
> en tout cas, si cela fait comme moi, une fois partit e chine ca met que 2 ou 3 jours a arrivé a la maison, alors ca va vite arriver pour tout le monde .



Donc c'est aléatoire car j'ai un compte ADC quand même. J'ai hâte de l'avoir aussi lol. Si vendredi rien n'est parti je rappelle Apple.


----------



## Pierre-Nico (22 Octobre 2008)

je n'ai rien reçu ce matin !!! par contre, chose étrange, je viens de recevoir la facture par courrier TNT (d'Irlande)... d'habitude je reçois les factures 2 ou 3 jours après réception de la machine...

quelqu'un sait comment contacter TNT ou UPS (je ne sais pas lequel des deux transporte mon matos) et de voir directement avec eux. sinon UPS ou TNT livrent-ils aussi l'après-midi ?

et sinon angealexiel comme ont ta aussi déjà dit nous n'avons pas de numéro commencant par 1Z... uniquement un numéro qui commence par WW avec plein de chiffre ensuite. le miens aussi arrive par walsh. pdg je pense qu'il voyage ensemble, j'espère qu'ils auront plein d'aventure a nous raconter. lol. sinon tient moi au courant dés que tu l'as !

ah oui, je n'ai toujours pas été débité...


----------



## schoeps (22 Octobre 2008)

Qu'est-ce quel mieux pour commander FNAC ou Apple store, sachant que je ne suis pas étudiant et que je n'achète pas trois mac par ans?


----------



## Pdg (22 Octobre 2008)

Pierre-Nico a dit:


> et sinon angealexiel comme ont ta aussi déjà dit nous n'avons pas de numéro commencant par 1Z... uniquement un numéro qui commence par WW avec plein de chiffre ensuite.



Tout pareil.



Pierre-Nico a dit:


> le miens aussi arrive par walsh. pdg je pense qu'il voyage ensemble, j'espère qu'ils auront plein d'aventure a nous raconter. lol. sinon tient moi au courant dés que tu l'as !



Assurément 
Elsass überalles ! 
Mon optimisme débordant me fait tabler sur vendredi. Bon. Si c'est lundi, ce ne sera pas dramatique non plus :love:



Pierre-Nico a dit:


> ah oui, je n'ai toujours pas été débité...



Ha ben pas mieux.

On verra quoi.
J'ai essayé pas mal de solutions de tracking (via UPS, via WW, aucun des codes essayé ne fonctionne. Pas plus de précision sur Apple.com que sur Apple.com/fr). Aucune autre solution que wait&see.


----------



## Pierre-Nico (22 Octobre 2008)

@ pdg, quand es-ce qu'il a été envoyé le tient ? moi samedi... j'espère aussi vendredi, mais on verra bien...

sinon que ce passe-t'il lorsque qu'il vienne et qu'il n'y a personne ?


----------



## Pdg (22 Octobre 2008)

Pierre-Nico a dit:


> @ pdg, quand es-ce qu'il a été envoyé le tient ? moi samedi... j'espère aussi vendredi, mais on verra bien...



Lundi, je crois.



Pierre-Nico a dit:


> sinon que ce passe-t'il lorsque qu'il vienne et qu'il n'y a personne ?



Ils le posent devant la porte 

Ils mettent un avis dans la boîte aux lettres et soit tu passes au dépot UPS pour aller chercher ton colis (méthode plus pratique), soit ils te proposent une date de te le relivrer. Il me semble qu'à la seconde livraison, si tu n'es toujours pas là, ils le déposent à la poste... Avec tout ce que ça implique de coups de latte... Mais ça demande vérification.


----------



## angealexiel (22 Octobre 2008)

c'est trés etrange, est que ceux qui ont le numero commencant par WW , ont il vu si le colis partait de chine ?  car habituellement pour les francias c'est souvent TNT, moi a chaque fois c'etait TNT , mais la bizzarement c'est UPS ... effectivement si votre tracking ne commencent pas par 1Z ......... alors ce n'est pas UPS , si nico tu as recu une facture TNT , alors appele le service client TNT , tu dois forcement avoir le numero de tracking du colis sur la facture ou la reference client, il te diront ce qu'il en est... par experience, je peut dire que TNT est plus long que UPS niveau delai , alors que pourtant le paquet fait moins de route avec TNT, car moi avec ups, il aura traverser 5 pays pour arriver ici , mais cela en moins de deux jours .... truc de fou , apple me marque toujorus ivraison pour aujourdh'ui , mais je n'y croit pas trop, demain me semble le plus sur, si c'est demain, ca aura mis moins de trois jours. donc c'est mieux que avant, ou pour certains cela mettait vraiment une semaine .


----------



## Pierre-Nico (22 Octobre 2008)

Pdg a dit:


> Ils mettent un avis dans la boîte aux lettres et soit tu passes au dépot UPS pour aller chercher ton colis (méthode plus pratique), soit ils te proposent une date de te le relivrer. Il me semble qu'à la seconde livraison, si tu n'es toujours pas là, ils le déposent à la poste... Avec tout ce que ça implique de coups de latte... Mais ça demande vérification.



le hic c'est que je vis place kleber (la rue de philibert) et dans un immeuble, donc impossible, pour eux, d'accéder à la boîte au lettre qui est a l'intérieur... bref reloud... demain il n'y a personne chez moi, si il passe demain je sens que ça va être galère !!!



> c'est trés etrange, est que ceux qui ont le numero commencant par WW , ont il vu si le colis partait de chine ? car habituellement pour les francias c'est souvent TNT, moi a chaque fois c'etait TNT , mais la bizzarement c'est UPS ... effectivement si votre tracking ne commencent pas par 1Z ......... alors ce n'est pas UPS , si nico tu as recu une facture TNT , alors appele le service client TNT , tu dois forcement avoir le numero de tracking du colis sur la facture ou la reference client, il te diront ce qu'il en est...



sur la facture il n'y a que des informations Apple rien de TNT, ça a juste été envoyé par TNT, enveloppe TNT.


----------



## Pdg (22 Octobre 2008)

> e hic c'est que je vis place kleber (la rue de philibert) et dans un immeuble, donc impossible, pour eux, d'accéder à la boîte au lettre qui est a l'intérieur...



Ah ben voui, je vois bien, en effet. Cela dit, les livreurs ont souvent des pass. Dans le cas contraire, j'ai déjà vu des avis de passage scotchés à la porte. Quoi qu'il en soit, tu pourras toujours appeler UPS pour leur demander plus d'infos et si tu sais de source sûre que ton colis est en leur possession au dépot, tu peux aller le leur reprendre.



angealexiel a dit:


> c'est trés etrange, est que ceux qui ont le numero commencant par WW , ont il vu si le colis partait de chine ?



Eh bien à part la mention "Merge In Tnst NL Til", dont le NL pourrait faire penser aux Pays Bas (il s'agit certainement de la destination, pour le moment), rien ne peut nous faire penser que ça part de Chine ou d'ailleurs 

Mais bon. Switch patient, switch content ! :love:


----------



## Pierre-Nico (22 Octobre 2008)

j'ai appelé TNT et ils m'ont dit que leur numéro de suivi était à 10 chiffres et commençaient par 80, numéro que j'ai bien sur mon suivi sur le site FR d'Apple mais chez TNT ils ne trouvent pas de trace du colis. il ma confirmé en général un envoi de chine met 3 à 4 jours... ils ont aussi pris mon nom et prénom mais rien trouvé... bref je vais appeler Apple...


----------



## Florian95 (22 Octobre 2008)

3/4 jours du moment ou il y a écrit "Expedié" à la livraison "Chez moi" ?? Yeaah, alors il part demain, ca le fait samedi ou lundi chez moi 

Une semaine d'avance par rapport a la prévision de Apple.

Dommage qu'il est manqué le camion de ce matin... Esperons que se soit pour demain matin.


----------



## Nitiel (22 Octobre 2008)

Pdg a dit:


> Ah ben voui, je vois bien, en effet. Cela dit, les livreurs ont souvent des pass. Dans le cas contraire, j'ai déjà vu des avis de passage scotchés à la porte. Quoi qu'il en soit, tu pourras toujours appeler UPS pour leur demander plus d'infos et si tu sais de source sûre que ton colis est en leur possession au dépot, tu peux aller le leur reprendre.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Sa vient de Chine, plus précisément Shanghai ! Je le sais parce quand Apple a ma échangé mon macbook pro contre un neuf, il venait directement de usine de Shanghai par UPS en avion, donc sur le site UPS javais les informations.


----------



## Pierre-Nico (22 Octobre 2008)

après un coup de fil chez TNT et un coup de fil chez Apple je comprend un peu mieux comment ça marche ! je vais essayé de vous expliquer :

*en gros lorsque la commande est indiquée comme expédiée; il est partit de Chine vers un HUB européens (ça on le savait), mais tant qu'il n'y a pas de numéro de suivi indiqué dans le champ prévu à cet effet sur le suivi Apple il n'est donc pas encore parti des Pays-Bas, le dit HUB. il y 95% de chance que ce soit UPS qui le livre en France et le numéro de suivi sera donc un numéro en 1Z...

de plus l'opérateur (très sympa d'ailleurs, autant chez Apple que chez TNT, ça change de nos administration FR), ma bien indiqué qu'il y avait eu beaucoup de commande et que donc les délai affichés, généralement très large, seront réels cette fois-ci et qu'il risque d'être élargit...*

bref prenons nos mal en patience, moi j'attend le miens pour vendredi 31 octobre... aller courage !


----------



## Nitiel (22 Octobre 2008)

Pierre-Nico a dit:


> après un coup de fil chez TNT et un coup de fil chez Apple je comprend un peu mieux comment ça marche ! je vais essayé de vous expliquer :
> 
> *en gros lorsque la commande est indiquée comme expédiée; il est partit de Chine vers un HUB européens (ça on le savait), mais tant qu'il n'y a pas de numéro de suivi indiqué dans le champ prévu à cet effet sur le suivi Apple il n'est donc pas encore parti des Pays-Bas, le dit HUB. il y 95% de chance que ce soit UPS qui le livre en France et le numéro de suivi sera donc un numéro en 1Z...*
> 
> ...


 
C'est plutôt UPS qui vas de livrer, TNT c'est tellement mieux que sa doit revenir plus cher a a Apple !


----------



## angealexiel (22 Octobre 2008)

je voit pas pourquoi ca mettrai plus de temps pour vous, mais c'est vrai que avant a chaque commande , je fesait partit des chnaceux car cela mettait deux fois moins de temps que les autres, mais je pense que cette epoque est revolue ( l'année derniere ) . je suis aboslument sur , que vous aurez tous vos machines bien plus tot que ce que apple dit .

au fait, pour celui qui demander le poid du colis, c'est 4,90 kg ( moi ya apple remote et cable displayport vers DVI .. mais ca pese pas lourd ^^


----------



## jerem(y) (22 Octobre 2008)

Un peu de retard par rapport à la date d'origine, donc lundi normalement...j'espère!


----------



## francois67000 (22 Octobre 2008)

Faut que je reste patient alors, je devrais rien avoir avant le .......31 octobre. C'est une première, tous les produits Apple achetés sont toujours venu avant la date prévu. 

Pouvoir d'achat en berne?? Pas tellement sur ces produits la lol !!!


----------



## Florian95 (22 Octobre 2008)

Bah moi j'ai une imprimante en plus, ca va rallonger le trajet


----------



## frtwii (22 Octobre 2008)

Pierre-Nico a dit:


> après un coup de fil chez TNT et un coup de fil chez Apple je comprend un peu mieux comment ça marche ! je vais essayé de vous expliquer :
> 
> *en gros lorsque la commande est indiquée comme expédiée; il est partit de Chine vers un HUB européens (ça on le savait), mais tant qu'il n'y a pas de numéro de suivi indiqué dans le champ prévu à cet effet sur le suivi Apple il n'est donc pas encore parti des Pays-Bas, le dit HUB. il y 95% de chance que ce soit UPS qui le livre en France et le numéro de suivi sera donc un numéro en 1Z...
> 
> ...



Merci pour l'info ça m'évitera d'appeler apple pour rien après toute les tentatives de tracking.. en espérant que la date restera celle du suivi.. bon soyons patient :rateau:


----------



## jerem(y) (22 Octobre 2008)

Comment peut-il voyager aussi vite! C'est quoi cette exception, quelqu'un peut m'expliquer ?


----------



## angealexiel (22 Octobre 2008)

oui c'es ttrés simple, en realité il est a shangai ou les douanes inspectent le colis , ca te marque NL comme si il etait deja las bas, mais c'est faux, c'est juste le hub ou il doit arriver dans quelque jours . regarde mon tracking UPS , que j'ai poster au moins trois fois, et tu verras comme ca les etapes qu'il te reste a faire . la prochaine etape que tu aura ce sera Shangai Departure scan .

c'est bon il arrive ce soir a bordeaux, ca aura été mega rapide pour du UPS saver , lundi apremidi posté , jaudi matin recu . vivement demain pour l'unboxing , je laisserai mes impression en fin de journée aprés un long test .


----------



## rizoto (22 Octobre 2008)

Petite aparté sur la grosse. vous êtes carrément hors sujet avec vos suivis UPS et TNT.


----------



## Elendael (22 Octobre 2008)

Il serait peut-être temps d'arrêter de comparer vos tracking UPS. Je sais que c'est rassurant, que ça fait passer l'attente mais ça n'avance en rien les livraisons et ça allourdit le topic qui finalement parle de totalement autre chose que son titre.

Vous l'aurez votre MBP, vous n'êtes pas les seuls à l'attendre et la seule chose à faire, même si je conviens que ce soit pesant, c'est de patienter.


----------



## jerem(y) (22 Octobre 2008)

Oui, enfin cela se discute! Puisque personne ne semble le posséder visiblement, il peu sembler logique (évident?) de parler du minimum, c'est à dire l'attente du produit et tout ce qui va avec! 
Peut-être effectivement le titre du topic serait-il à changer, françois ?

Mais il est évident que ce topic a son utilité et, une fois le titre modifié, vous êtes libres de ne plus y mettre les pieds, si vous trouvez cela sans intérêt, non ?


----------



## angealexiel (22 Octobre 2008)

oui c'est sur que le titre devrait etre changer , je le recoit demain matin et ceux qui l'ont recu mettrons leur impressions sur un autre sujet ce sera moins le bazar... mais c'est vrai que je les comprends, etque ca aide les autres de voir a l'avance les etapes que va faire leur produit, desolé si le topic a un peu glissé ... change le titre, et demain on met nos impressions réelles sur le produit  sur un second topic .


----------



## rizoto (22 Octobre 2008)

jerem(y) a dit:


> Oui, enfin cela se discute! Puisque personne ne semble le posséder visiblement, il peu sembler logique (évident?) de parler du minimum, c'est à dire l'attente du produit et tout ce qui va avec!
> Peut-être effectivement le titre du topic serait-il à changer, françois ?
> 
> Mais il est évident que ce topic a son utilité et, une fois le titre modifié, vous êtes libres de ne plus y mettre les pieds, si vous trouvez cela sans intérêt, non ?



C'est pas comme ça que ca fonctionne. 

Premierement, les MBP sont visibles en magasin, donc on peut tres bien echanger nos impressions et deuxièmement car c'est pas le sujet. Cree un autre post.

monsieur debarque et faudrait changer le sujet. je rêve


----------



## Pdg (22 Octobre 2008)

J'ai vaguement essayé de recentrer la discussion pour ceux qui l'ont tripoté chez un revendeur, mais je crois que c'est un peu passé à la trappe 



Moi-même a dit:


> Alors pour les comparatifs, il y en a un qui est bien foutu ici : http://gizmodo.com/5063492/macbook-and-macbook-pro-dual-review
> 
> La différence de qualité d'écran est flagrante. Et c'est réel. Enfin, pour le peu que je puisse en juger.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pdg (22 Octobre 2008)

Et là, oh ftami, je me rends compte que, tout obnubilé que j'étais à tout observer, j'en ai oublié de tester un des trucs qui m'inquiète le plus chez un portable et que je regarde habituellement en premier... LES CHARNIERES !

Quelles sont vos impressions ? Souples, lâches, solides ? Argh. :hein:


----------



## Florian95 (22 Octobre 2008)

Le traitre !!!

Au passage, hier j'ai joué avec un MB à la FNAC.

 - Trackpad : Un bijoux !!! Mais il faudra que se soit compatible avec plus que les logiciels Mac.
 - Ecran glossy : Toujours aussi nul qu'avant, on voyait les spots des plafonds... Je sent que ca va me souler ca !!
 - Angle très limite, heureusement meilleur sur les MBP.


----------



## Elendael (22 Octobre 2008)

Pdg a dit:


> Quelles sont vos impressions ? Souples, lâches, solides ? Argh. :hein:



Souples et solides


----------



## jerem(y) (22 Octobre 2008)

angealexiel a dit:


> oui c'est sur que le titre devrait etre changer , je le recoit demain matin et ceux qui l'ont recu mettrons leur impressions sur un autre sujet ce sera moins le bazar... mais c'est vrai que je les comprends, etque ca aide les autres de voir a l'avance les etapes que va faire leur produit, desolé si le topic a un peu glissé ... change le titre, et demain on met nos impressions réelles sur le produit  sur un second topic .



Merci.

@rizoto : Je ne marche pas à l'ancienneté, désolé, c'est un peu dépassé 

Au fait, non tu ne rêves pas, ce topic ne t'appartient pas plus qu'à moi!

Il a dévié c'est certain, mais un changement de titre n'est pas un drame lorsque son but est de refléter 95 % de son contenu!


----------



## Elendael (22 Octobre 2008)

jerem(y) a dit:


> Il a dévié c'est certain, mais un changement de titre n'est pas un drame lorsque son but est de refléter 95 % de son contenu!



Sauf quand les 95% de déviation sont dû à une poignée de personnes qui s'inquiètent outre mesure et qui postent un message par heure ou presque pour détailler leur tracking.

Quand un sujet a un titre on s'y tient. Et il appartient aux éventuels déviants de créer un autre sujet quand ils constatent l'écart commis. Tout simplement.
Si on commence à modifier les titres dans tous les sens de tous les topics, il n'y a plus de logique et l'on s'y perd.

Pour revenir en détail sur la question des charnières, PDG, il me semble que quelqu'un sur le forum avait un problème avec les siennes qui laissent l'écran se refermer quand celui-ci est redressé. J'ai fait le test chez mon APR ce matin, aucun souci à ce niveau là... Il s'agit peut-être d'une machine avec un peu trop de mou et donc, éventuellement défectueuse.


----------



## jerem(y) (22 Octobre 2008)

En l'occurrence, la "poignée de personnes" est majoritaire et comprend même l'auteur du topic en question lol
Vous êtes deux à vous plaindre...


----------



## miko974 (22 Octobre 2008)

Je l'ai testé rapidement à la fnac, j'ai trouvé la charnière assez souple également...


----------



## Pdg (22 Octobre 2008)

Elendael a dit:


> Pour revenir en détail sur la question des charnières, PDG, il me semble que quelqu'un sur le forum avait un problème avec les siennes qui laissent l'écran se refermer quand celui-ci est redressé. J'ai fait le test chez mon APR ce matin, aucun souci à ce niveau là... Il s'agit peut-être d'une machine avec un peu trop de mou et donc, éventuellement défectueuse.



Oui, si je me souviens du contexte, c'était lorsque le MBP était posé sur les genoux, position allongée et genoux pliés. Donc la table du portable faisant un angle avec l'horizontale. 

Sur le coup, je me suis dit que c'était une utilisation marginale et je n'ai pas creusé plus loin. Mais maintenant que je m'intéresse à des solutions de refroidissement (type support le plus souvent incliné) je me demande si c'est gênant.

Je ne le pense pas, mais j'inspecterai mes charnières avec inquiétude toutefois :rose:


----------



## Florian95 (22 Octobre 2008)

Au passage... les mecs.... YEEEAAAAH !!

Votre commande a été expédiée le *22.10.2008*. Votre numéro de référence d'expédition est le *C_PRIVATE**_**C**_**NUMERO**_***.Vous devriez recevoir votre commande à l'adresse de livraison communiquée le ou avant le *31.10.2008*.


----------



## Elendael (22 Octobre 2008)

Pdg a dit:


> Sur le coup, je me suis dit que c'était une utilisation marginale et je n'ai pas creusé plus loin. Mais maintenant que je m'intéresse à des solutions de refroidissement (type support le plus souvent incliné) je me demande si c'est gênant.
> 
> Je ne le pense pas, mais j'inspecterai mes charnières avec inquiétude toutefois :rose:



Non, il n'y a aucune matière à s'inquiéter, à moins que ça ne soit un problème de série. Sur le modèle que j'ai eu en main pendant une bonne demi-heure pour moi tout seul sans personne autour pour m'ennuyer à vouloir jouer avec PhotoBooth (et vive la Fnac), la charnière me semblait bien souple MAIS résistante.

Souple dans le sens où tu n'a pas besoin de forcer pour déplacer l'écran (rappelle toi de la joliiiiiie vidéo où la main ouvre le mac avec un seul doigt, bah tu peux faire pareil) mais une fois en place, ça ne bouge pas, peu importe l'angle avec le mac est tenu d'où la résistance.


----------



## Pdg (22 Octobre 2008)

Elendael a dit:


> Souple dans le sens où tu n'a pas besoin de forcer pour déplacer l'écran (rappelle toi de la joliiiiiie vidéo où la main ouvre le mac avec un seul doigt, bah tu peux faire pareil) mais une fois en place, ça ne bouge pas, peu importe l'angle avec le mac est tenu d'où la résistance.



Rhaaa, le rêve ! 

Sur mon portable actuel, la charnière est solide et résistante... Mais quand j'ouvre l'écran, il faut que je prévoie bien 5 cm de course en plus pour que l'écran se retrouve à la place prévue (enfin, si je suis clair, dites-le, parce qu'à la relecture, ça me parait bien folklorique, cette phrase )


----------



## francois67000 (22 Octobre 2008)

J'attend avec impatience vos photos et commentaires


----------



## Ouzmoutous (22 Octobre 2008)

Je reviens du Mediamarkt Rue Neuve (Bruxelles) où les nouveaux MB et MBP m'attendaient en démo (ils n'ont encore aucun nouveaux à vendre, juste des "anciens" au rabais) et résultat des test:

qualité générale: la coque alu est d'une beauté et d'une robustesse incroyable! La première chose que l'on dit, c'est "wow!" La deuxième, c'est une crainte: "Est-ce qu'un écran aussi fin ne risque pas d'endommager l'écran en cas de choc externe?" La reponse est NON! J'ai vérifié (pas avec un marteau mais bon) et le dos de la dalle est rigide et ne se déforme donc pas!

Concernant les écrans, c'etait assez facile de comparer: le MB, le MBP unibody et l'ancien MBP (en mat) étaient cote à cote! Niveau rendu des couleur, malgré mes criante le glossy du MBP rend assez bien (presque comme le mat, c'est dingue), les noirs en plus profond, un régal en somme!
Comparé au MB alu, il y a une nette différence, les dalles ne doivent pas étre identiques, celle du MB devant plutot etre similaire à celle du MB air. bref, plus rien à criandre de ce coté la!
Les reflets, et bien je n'en n'ai pas vu, dans aucun des 2 ecrans glossy!

Le trackpad: génial: il est grand, beau, réactif,... perso je ne suis pas fan du systeme de renfoncement des coins inférieurs meme s'ils sont solides et inspire confiance, je trouve bien plus intuitif de taper a un ou deux doigts n'importe ou sur la surface! Les sytemes 2, 3 et 4 doigts ont des plus intuitifs et tres agreables a utiliser.

Le clavier: certains aimeront, d'autres regretteront l'ancien. Une chos est sure: il est aussi ferme que l'ancien (plus que celui du MB) et très agreable a utiliser (vous avez compris, je fais partie de ceux qui l'aiment)

Conclusion: Mais pourquoi n'arrive pas maintenant?!  Pourquoi est-il seulement en "expédié" je ne sais ou avec une ref en W80.... que je n'arrive pas à tracker?! snif 

Viens petit, je t'aime !!! (et le nao orange qui l'accompagne aussi, je suis etudiant )


----------



## francois67000 (22 Octobre 2008)

Ouzmoutous a dit:


> Je reviens du Mediamarkt Rue Neuve (Bruxelles) où les nouveaux MB et MBP m'attendaient en démo (ils n'ont encore aucun nouveaux à vendre, juste des "anciens" au rabais) et résultat des test:
> 
> qualité générale: la coque alu est d'une beauté et d'une robustesse incroyable! La première chose que l'on dit, c'est "wow!" La deuxième, c'est une crainte: "Est-ce qu'un écran aussi fin ne risque pas d'endommager l'écran en cas de choc externe?" La reponse est NON! J'ai vérifié (pas avec un marteau mais bon) et le dos de la dalle est rigide et ne se déforme donc pas!
> 
> ...



Ca donne encore plus envi.

Pour info j'ai contacté mon cousin chez Apple aux USA et il me dit que c'est énorme les commandes des MB et MBP, le MBP étant apparemment plus plébiscité.  Un reccord devrait être atteint, y a visiblement pas de problème de pouvoir d'achat.......Apple a toujours le vent en Poupe. Autre info, le taux de retour de panne ou de défauts devront être minime vu la fabrication, Apple prévoit de faire des économies à ce niveau la.


----------



## Florian95 (22 Octobre 2008)

Surtout avec le détecteur de choques et d'humidité, Apple se prépare... Ils vont avoir moins de SAV, car moins d'acceptation, il va falloir encore plus negos avec les APR... Dure dure et un peu de mauvais gout quand on vois le prix des AppleCare ! je trouve ca un peu dure...


----------



## francois67000 (22 Octobre 2008)

Florian95 a dit:


> Surtout avec le détecteur de choques et d'humidité, Apple se prépare... Ils vont avoir moins de SAV, car moins d'acceptation, il va falloir encore plus negos avec les APR... Dure dure et un peu de mauvais gout quand on vois le prix des AppleCare ! je trouve ca un peu dure...



L'Apple Care est international, achete une licence sur ebay tu fera de grosse économie. 

Et même en France c'est pas cher sur ebay. J'ai toujours acheté mes Apple Care dessus et ça a toujours marché. 

La preuve du prix *180 euros* : http://cgi.ebay.fr/Applecare-pour-M...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## Pdg (22 Octobre 2008)

francois67000 a dit:


> L'Apple Care est international, achete une licence sur ebay tu fera de grosse économie.
> 
> Et même en France c'est pas cher sur ebay. J'ai toujours acheté mes Apple Care dessus et ça a toujours marché.
> 
> La preuve du prix *180 euros* : http://cgi.ebay.fr/Applecare-pour-M...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14



Certes... Mais ça me parait louche... Non ? Comment des gens trouvent moyen de vendre un applecare à ce prix ?! J'avoue que si quelqu'un pouvait me donner la solution, je lui serait redevable.


----------



## angealexiel (22 Octobre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> C'est pas comme ça que ca fonctionne.
> 
> Premierement, les MBP sont visibles en magasin, donc on peut tres bien echanger nos impressions et deuxièmement car c'est pas le sujet. Cree un autre post.
> 
> monsieur debarque et faudrait changer le sujet. je rêve



desolé risoto, mais non pres de chez moi ya pas de fnac, et personne ne l'a en magasin, et puis les donner ses impressions en testant un ordi en magasin laisse moi rire , c'est vraiment de vagues impressions, on ne peut connaitre une machine comme ca , qu'en l'ayant chez soi et en testant tout, windows, virtualisation, mac OSX snow leopard , jeux comme gears of war , wow , aperture , photoshop , en magasin c'est pas pareil .... 

et je sais pas si c'est moi, mais je trouve tes message un peu agressif, alors reste cool, c'est un forum ^^


edit : pour les applecare c'est normal, comme tout ce qui est en france coute le double des USA, tu divise le prix par deux, ensuite ce sont des fournisseurs ou des personnes qui se fournissent direct chez eux , donc ils les ont a prix cassé, 

moi mes jeux ps3 me coute 30 euros neuf, en francias pour la plupart, mes blu ray 15 ou 18 euros max , alors que ici c'est 70 euros le jeu ps3, et 25 voir 30 euros le blu ray, les auteurs , et l'industrie se plaignent de la baisse des ventes, mais ce n'est pas le piratage, je telecharge mes series sur le reseau p2p, mais je suis le premier a les acheter en blu ray ou en DVD . sauf que comme beaucoup de gens, l'argent va a l'amerique .... le jour ou la france comprendra ca ira mieux ... donc non sur ebay , les applecare a prix cassé marche , j'en ai pris 5 l'année derniere , et pas de soucis, autrement les mecs aurait de mauvaise evaluations ...


----------



## francois67000 (22 Octobre 2008)

Pdg a dit:


> Certes... Mais ça me parait louche... Non ? Comment des gens trouvent moyen de vendre un applecare à ce prix ?! J'avoue que si quelqu'un pouvait me donner la solution, je lui serait redevable.



Sur la quantité, et le prix est bien moins cher pour les grossistes. La marge est juste faible pour ces revendeurs, qui compte sur le nombre vendu pour faire de l'argent. De plus ces revendeurs ont tous (souvent en tout ka) un magasin, et la ils vendent plein pot.


----------



## Delphine1973 (22 Octobre 2008)

Si vous ne voulez pas changer le titre du topic, ajoutez au moins un sous-titre, du genre: "pour lire les impressions de ceux qui l'ont, rendez-vous page 28; pour tout savoir sur le transport international, ça commence tout de suite"


----------



## bunios (22 Octobre 2008)

Delphine1973 a dit:


> Si vous ne voulez pas changer le titre du topic, ajoutez au moins un sous-titre, du genre: "pour lire les impressions de ceux qui l'ont, rendez-vous page 28; pour tout savoir sur le transport international, ça commence tout de suite"


+1:love:

Bon allez ne soyez pas jaloux, il y en a 1 au moins qui est content du sien. Et dire que c'est un site PC.:love::love::love:

http://www.presence-pc.com/actualite/macbook-pro-31965/

Bonne lecture.

Bunios.


----------



## Pdg (22 Octobre 2008)

angealexiel a dit:


> donc non sur ebay , les applecare a prix cassé marche , j'en ai pris 5 l'année derniere , et pas de soucis, autrement les mecs aurait de mauvaise evaluations ...



Oui, ça j'ai largement étudié le sujet sur ce forum, donc apparemment ça fonctionne (dans le sens où ça s'enregistre. Mais après ? As-tu eu un souci qui nécessitait un retour SAV avec un de ces produits sous AppleCare eBay ? Le cas échéant, ça n'a pas posé de soucis ?


----------



## francois67000 (22 Octobre 2008)

Pdg a dit:


> Oui, ça j'ai largement étudié le sujet sur ce forum, donc apparemment ça fonctionne (dans le sens où ça s'enregistre. Mais après ? As-tu eu un souci qui nécessitait un retour SAV avec un de ces produits sous AppleCare eBay ? Le cas échéant, ça n'a pas posé de soucis ?



Aucunement. Apple ne cherche pas à savoir où tu l'as acheté tant que tu as un code valide. Et j'ai jamais eu ce soucis.

Pour changer le titre du topic, seul un modo peut le faire, j'ai pas les droits.


----------



## angealexiel (22 Octobre 2008)

non j'ai moi meme rentrer le code apple care pour chaqune des machine sur le site applestore , applecare est international , je l'ai pris pour un imac, un macbook pro, un macbook air que je vends, un macbook pro santa rosa , un mac pro qui a 5 mois , ensuite tu te loggue avec ton compte , tu cliques sur " voir les contrats applecare en cours " et tu voit que ca marche car tu as la liste des machines et la date  ...

 bref aucun soucis, et puis maintenant les vendeurs ebay sont obligés d'étre serieux, ils ne peuvent plus se venger sur toi si tu leur laisse une eval negative, ce qui est trés bien, car avant les vendeurs etait pas cool parfois , donc si le mec a plein d'evals positives sur ce produit , tu n'a vraiment aucun soucis a te faire, j'ai fait plus de 370 transactions en 3 ou 4 ans, et je n'ai eu que 2 problemes . 

bref , mieux que dans la vie réelle en somme . moi je vais me coucher tot , car il arrive demain ^^ ( enfin je vais essayer de dormir , car je suis vraiment impatient de voir la qualité de l'ecran, j'espere que c'est comme le macbook air, et pas les precedent modeles de macbook pro LED que je n'aime pas du tout , si c'est pas le cas , je le renvoit direct a apple .


----------



## GauthZilla (22 Octobre 2008)

Le problème est que lorsque tu déposes ta machine dans un APR est qu'elle est censée etre sous Apple Care... Te demandent-ils la facture d'achat de l'AC ?

Les vendeurs américains n'en fournissent généralement pas....


----------



## ordimans (22 Octobre 2008)

Salut

Et bien le mien est parti aujourd'hui avec l'ipod
CE matin c'était preêt et ce soir c'est parti j'ai même reàu un mail
Et non apple ne traite pas les gros clients, première fois que je commande sur apple un MBP plus un ipod avec une réduction AOC de 15% et le mien est déjà parti
Commandé le 15 à 20h je précise.
Donc je suis bien content

Par contre comment je fais pour avoir le détail du suivi
Car y a pas de 1Z


----------



## rizoto (22 Octobre 2008)

GauthZilla a dit:


> Le problème est que lorsque tu déposes ta machine dans un APR est qu'elle est censée etre sous Apple Care... Te demandent-ils la facture d'achat de l'AC ?
> 
> Les vendeurs américains n'en fournissent généralement pas....



Faudrait renommer le sujet en "apple care sur ebay", maintenant ?  :rateau: Larbin au boulot  

sinon arstechnica a publié un test pas mal. 

notamment au sujet des températures et du jeu


----------



## ordimans (22 Octobre 2008)

Merci pour l'Apple Care, mais ca marche comment c'est un contrat qu'on recoit ?
Car sinon je regardais pour le prendre à l'étranger

Sinon d'après Apple il y a marqué livraison prévue le 1 Novembre mais c'est férié
Donc j'espère l'avoir la semaine prochaine
d'habitude quand je commande en import ca met 4 jours pour faire Hong Kong chez moi mais quand je vois les détours qu'il fait là c'est bizarre

Sinon le poids c'est bizarre y a des personnes ca fait 4kg et plus
Y a un sacré emballage

EDIT:
J'ai qu'un numéro commencant par WW et un autre commencant àar 80 de 10 chiffres mais sur TNT ca marche pas.


----------



## ch_997 (22 Octobre 2008)

Hey People,

ca fait *une semaine* que j'ai mon Macbook Pro... 1 semaine aussi que je suis sur macos... 
Impression alors ?

Vraiment *waouh* ! L'OS bon, c'est certain, il faut me payer pour que je retourne sous windowb.
Cote machine, il chauffe un chouille des fois mais sans plus. L'ecran est u*n peu mirroir* des fois mais ca va. Le clavier se salit un peu vite bien que je me lave les mains toutes les heures LOL (entre les touches surtout).
Une grosse frayeur hier : *UN PIXEL MORT EN PLEIN MILIEU !!!!* Heureusement, apres un massage, il a disparu (enfin je crois ou bien je suis ptet aveugle...)

Mais sinon voila...


Aussi j'ai une question... J'avais un dell qui s'usait VITE la ou je posais mes mains a cote du trackpad. Est ce que sur de l'alu...bin est ce que ca tient le choc ? Qu'en gros un coup d'eponge magique le rend comme neuf ?


----------



## angealexiel (22 Octobre 2008)

GauthZilla a dit:


> Le problème est que lorsque tu déposes ta machine dans un APR est qu'elle est censée etre sous Apple Care... Te demandent-ils la facture d'achat de l'AC ?
> 
> Les vendeurs américains n'en fournissent généralement pas....




non il regarade sur leur ordinateur si le numero de la machine est associés a un applecare et la date , c'est tout, et les vendeurs ebay en rajoutant 10 dollars peuvent t'envoyer la boite complete, et tu as une facture electronique a chaques fois, je me souviens meme quand pour le macbook air, il m'ont dit qu'ils etait obligés de fournir une facture papier, et je l'ai recu . 
meme sans facture , pas de soucis . ya meme des francias qui les achetent en gros chez .............. a los angeles et qui les revendent en se faisant une petite comm . pourquoi pas ^^


----------



## Florian95 (22 Octobre 2008)

Moi même quand j'étais à Montréal, j'ai vendu des AppleCare à des Français/Anglais sur eBay. J'allais les acheter en magasin juste après la vente... avec le taux de change, c'est super intéressant ! Pour une fois, ca desjou un peu le systeme commercial de plus en plus oppresant et de mauvais gout d'Apple.

Etant un fan, je suis quand même révoluté face à certaines pratiques de iPapy.

Florian


----------



## Damonzon (23 Octobre 2008)

Personne n'a encore testé ce nouveau MBP ? On dirait que ce topic concerne que les délais de livraison mais rien à ce mettre sous la dent :mouais:


----------



## Pierre-Nico (23 Octobre 2008)

> Pour revenir en détail sur la question des charnières, PDG, il me semble que quelqu'un sur le forum avait un problème avec les siennes qui laissent l'écran se refermer quand celui-ci est redressé. J'ai fait le test chez mon APR ce matin, aucun souci à ce niveau là... Il s'agit peut-être d'une machine avec un peu trop de mou et donc, éventuellement défectueuse.



heu perso je suis aller hier dans un APR et quand j'ai pris le MBP et que j'ai mis le clavier à la verticale et l'écran à l'horizontale (90°) l'écran est bien descendu ! Mais il était posé sur un présentoir qui le met en valeur (même angle que si vous êtes dans votre lit et que vous l'avez sur les genoux et que ces dernier sont replié) et la aucun problème !

sinon cette histoire d'Apple Care est plutôt intéressante !

moi ce qui ma le plus surpris c'est la finition, même sur le MB, je suis sur le cul, cet unibody fait vraiment son effet.

sinon plus de prise de tête quand ) la date de livraison, il arrivera quand il arrivera ! même si je galère un peu à scouater des Mac à droite à gauche !


----------



## Zemou (23 Octobre 2008)

ch_997 a dit:


> Aussi j'ai une question... J'avais un dell qui s'usait VITE la ou je posais mes mains a cote du trackpad. Est ce que sur de l'alu...bin est ce que ca tient le choc ? Qu'en gros un coup d'eponge magique le rend comme neuf ?



Etant donné que le nouveau Trackpad est en verre, ça devrait tenir le choc comparé aux trackpad en plastique des PC.
Enfin seul le temps nous dira ça


----------



## Elendael (23 Octobre 2008)

Pierre-Nico a dit:


> heu perso je suis aller hier dans un APR et quand j'ai pris le MBP et que j'ai mis le clavier à la verticale et l'écran à l'horizontale (90°) l'écran est bien descendu ! Mais il était posé sur un présentoir qui le met en valeur (même angle que si vous êtes dans votre lit et que vous l'avez sur les genoux et que ces dernier sont replié) et la aucun problème !



J'y retourne demain vérifier ça  Histoire d'être sur de ne pas m'être trompé...


----------



## sweetandsavoury (23 Octobre 2008)

Je suis passé à l'apple reseller MacLine (Belgique) hier et ils ont un macbook et un macbook pro en démo. 
Je me suis focalisé sur le mbp.
Il est très joli. Seul le clic caché du trackpad m'a déstabilisé. Pourquoi avoir laissé une sensation de clic, mais bon il s'agit certainement d'une question d'habitude.

Seul point horripilant, le mbp était bancal comme le sont la majorité des macbook air. Je ne comprends pas comment une machine à ce prix peut sortir d'usine et être validée en étant à ce point bancal. Le système de pieds est le même que sur le mba, 4 grands ronds noirs en caoutchouc et peu épais.


----------



## angealexiel (23 Octobre 2008)

moi sur mon macbook air au contraire ,il est pas bancal, et le systeme est bien mieux que les petites pointes grises des anciens macbook pro .en vrai ils n'ont rien de bancal, c'est le support sur lequel il l'etait qui devait l'etre, ou ce serait un comble .

jamais je n'ai vu un colis faire autantde deplacement, voici mon tracking de fou , il en manque une partie meme .
mes impressions trés vite apres quelques heures  .


----------



## Pierre-Nico (23 Octobre 2008)

bancale ???

j'ai jamais vue ça sur un laptop Apple !


----------



## francois67000 (23 Octobre 2008)

angealexiel a dit:


> moi sur mon macbook air au contraire ,il est pas bancal, et le systeme est bien mieux que les petites pointes grises des anciens macbook pro .en vrai ils n'ont rien de bancal, c'est le support sur lequel il l'etait qui devait l'etre, ou ce serait un comble .
> 
> jamais je n'ai vu un colis faire autantde deplacement, voici mon tracking de fou , il en manque une partie meme .
> mes impressions trés vite apres quelques heures  .



En cours de livraison Bordeaux?? Uhmm tu dois être pas loin de chez moi lol

PS : Toujours rien pour moi ): ):


----------



## angealexiel (23 Octobre 2008)

ayant lu les specifications du 9400M a sa sortie , je l'avait bien dit, et j'avais raison, les macbook pro supportent l'hybrid SLI ( possibilité de switcher d'une carte a l'autre sans sortir de la session, et le SLI c'est aussi comme sur un PC de bureau , la possibilité de se servir des deuc cartes graphiques en meme temps pour un boost encore meilleur . et aussi le fait qu'il sont les premieres machines a supporter 8 Go de ram,

 vraiment je suis deja fou de ces machines moi , sachant que je peut changer le disque dur facilement, d'ici a peine un an je mettrai un disque 1 To classique, et un SSD de 129 , ou 256 Go a la place du superdrive pour le systeme d'exploitation, tout cela avec snow leopard , va rendre ces machines vraiment geniales .


PS : je suis sur royan , mais c'est toujours le centre de bordeaux qui me livre ^^ mais j'ai habité a bordeaux plusieurs années .


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (23 Octobre 2008)

angealexiel a dit:


> jamais je n'ai vu un colis faire autantde deplacement, voici mon tracking de fou , il en manque une partie meme .
> mes impressions trés vite apres quelques heures  .




C'est sur quel site et avec quel transporteur que tu as ce tracking?


----------



## ordimans (23 Octobre 2008)

Le screen est issue du suivi UPS, et si je compte bien en gros faut 3 jours pour qu'il fasse Chine chez nous et avec tout les détours
Donc si le mien est parti hier je peux l'avoir samedi matin avec de la chance
soit le 25 octobre aulieu de 1er novembre prévu


----------



## bossdupad (23 Octobre 2008)

Ce n'est toujours pas expédié pour ma part...

Je pense que je n'ai pas pris un modèle assez " courant " et que c'est pour cela qu'il y a un délai important...


----------



## Florian95 (23 Octobre 2008)

Ça veux rien dire. Moi j'ai changé le clavier, le proc, et le DD. J'ai une imprimante, et des options sur le MBP genre AppleRemote, etc... Et il est parti hier. J'espere le recevoir samedi avec de la chance, sinon Lundi !


Au passage, l'écran grillant ca sux ! ça sera mon plus gros regret sur cette série : http://www.lesnumeriques.com/news_id-6423.html


----------



## Goshi89 (23 Octobre 2008)

Hello à tous,

J'avais commandé un MBP 15" "de base" le 15 octobre et je n'avais toujours aucun changement dans l'état de ma commande. J'ai donc décidé d'agir  De plus, j'avais la réduc étudiant et donc au vu des rumeurs qui parlaient d'un envoi plus tardif pour les étudiants je me suis mis en quête d'un MBP. Hier matin, je me pointe à l'Apple Store à Genève. Et là, le plus simplement du monde je m'adresse à un vendeur. 10 min plus tard je repars avec mon MBP dont le prix a été baissé grâce à la réduction étudiant  Juste content  Alors voilà, tentez, si vous le pouvez, d'appeler l'apple store de Genève dans la matinée pour savoir si ils en reçoivent.

Voilà voilà


----------



## Pdg (23 Octobre 2008)

ordimans a dit:


> Le screen est issue du suivi UPS, et si je compte bien en gros faut 3 jours pour qu'il fasse Chine chez nous et avec tout les détours
> Donc si le mien est parti hier je peux l'avoir samedi matin avec de la chance
> soit le 25 octobre aulieu de 1er novembre prévu


 
Je ne suis pas sûr qu'UPS livre le samedi, si ?

[HS]
Pour ma part, mis "prêt à l'expédition" vendredi dernier... "Expédié" mardi 21... Toujours pas de tracking, rien du tout du tout. Même pas débité ?!
[/HS]

Et puis sinon, que de bonnes nouvelles, ces histoires de housses qui ne vont pas mais en fait si, d'écran qui est souple mais pas trop...

A propos de la "bancalité" (Larousse, si tu m'entends), peut-être que c'était le support. Ou peut-être une série défectueuse ? Ce se serait déjà vu (bon, sur PC, ok ). Cela dit, c'est le genre de trucs qui me rendrait malade !


----------



## angealexiel (23 Octobre 2008)

non UPS saver ne livre pas le samedi , mais si vous habitez dans un village paumé , en fait si , comme TNT , souvent il m'apporte des colis le samedi , tout simplement car si c'est un sous traitant local il prefere prendre de l'avance que de garder votre colis le week end  et l'apportez lundi , donc contrairement a l'idée recue, si vous habitez dan sun coin paumé , oui c'est possible  .

ha au fait j'oubliais , IL EST ARRIVé a l'instant ^^

bon je le deballe et je teste , comme d'hab j'ai encore etait dans les premiers servit par le sotre en ligne, mais j'espere que cette fois j'aurais une machine parfaite du premier coup ... ce qui n'a pas toujours été le cas .


----------



## francois67000 (23 Octobre 2008)

angealexiel a dit:


> non UPS saver ne livre pas le samedi , mais si vous habitez dans un village paumé , en fait si , comme TNT , souvent il m'apporte des colis le samedi , tout simplement car si c'est un sous traitant local il prefere prendre de l'avance que de garder votre colis le week end  et l'apportez lundi , donc contrairement a l'idée recue, si vous habitez dan sun coin paumé , oui c'est possible  .
> 
> ha au fait j'oubliais , IL EST ARRIVé a l'instant ^^
> 
> bon je le deballe et je teste , comme d'hab j'ai encore etait dans les premiers servit par le sotre en ligne, mais j'espere que cette fois j'aurais une machine parfaite du premier coup ... ce qui n'a pas toujours été le cas .



Grrrrrrr mechant va. Moi encore et toujours rien.


----------



## francois67000 (23 Octobre 2008)

CA Y ESTTTTT !! On avance 





Il était temps, enfin ça veut dire que je l'aurai sûrement mardi ou mercredi prochain


----------



## Florian95 (23 Octobre 2008)

C'est marrant, car moi il est parti hier, mais j'ai en date estimé : 03-04 Novembre.

Sur le suivi : 01 Nov... Et surtout : "État actuel de l&#8217;expédition : Expédition acheminée". C'est un peu redondant cette formule  Vous l'avez eu combien de tps apres cette infos ?

Mais j'attends le suivi UPS pour avoir la vrai date.


----------



## angealexiel (23 Octobre 2008)

Alors premieres impression, colis en parfait etat , emballage plus classe et petit , mais etonnament lourd ... ensuite c'est le réve , la machine est plus fine que sur les photos, l'idicateur de batterie est plus petit en fait, et je me suis logguer sous leopard pour voir , infos systeme ok, disque livrés avec 10.5.5 (cool ) j'ai de suite mis le CD d'installation et en ce moment il reinstalle leopard a ma sauce ( sans ces gigaoctets de drivers d'imprimante , langues ... ) 

alors vraiment la finition c'est du jamais vu pour ceux qui ne connaissait pas le macbook air , j'ai vite fait installer perian qui etait sur mon mac pro a coté par wifi , et j'ai lancer la version HD du film Iron man, pour voir, c'est a tomber, comme sur le air, des noirs noirs, des blanc , blanc, pas jaunatre comme sur les premiers ecrans LED des macbook pro, et meme encore apparement d'aprés ce que je voit en magasin , la dalle est superbe , malgrés que oui elle soit bien TN ,

 les angles de coté sont trés bons, mais si on se baisse au dessous du niveau de l'ecran l'image devient noir , ( default tipique des dalles TN, mais c'est une trés bonne dalle TN en tout cas car ca péte ) , les haut parleurs ont effectivement un sub woofer, ca se sent, le son n'est pas plus fort , mais il est a la fois plus aigue, et avec plus de basses. 

la dalle en verre na pas de soucis, car certains americain avait un phenomenes de bulles (comme lors ce que l'on applique un film de protection sur l'iphone , et il ne pouvait pas les enlever car elle se trouvait sous la bordure noir, dailleurs cette bordure noire est une excellente idée, comme pour l'imac alu, ell fait dix fois mieux ressortir l'image .

ensuite le clavier, comme le macbook air, meilleur que les anciens macbook , pas de soucis 

ce qui m'a surpris , c'est le trackpad, le touché, est different de l'ancien, on sent bien que c'est du verre traité, les doigts glisse super bien, et comme le macbook air le trackpad est bien plus precis que celui des ancienes gamme, le clik marche bien, et on peut tapoter si on veut , car le clik fait un bruit plus fort que sur l'ancien macbook pro . 

mais la sensation est excellente . le magasfe m'alheuresement n'est pas celui du macbook air, pourquoi avoir mis le vieux modele ? ....

tiens , je remarque que arriver a la fin de l'installation du disque 1, ca a changer, il y a deux ecrans supplementaire et coloré qui donne plsu de precision sur ce qui a été fait , ( c'est plus grand public ca ) 

je reboot , et passe aux disque des apps ilife ... tiens bizzare le film d'intro se lance , alors que il me demande meme pas  d'inserez le disque 2 ... apparmeent maintenant , c'est a nous de le faire , oui je confirme, la il me demande mon nom et tout, donc cela veut dire que en cas de reinstallation on peut zapper le disque 2 et l'installer plsu tard... on a pas le choix en fait d'ailleurs .. 

je reprends ... 

le lecteur DVD est moisn bruyant aussi , le portable chauffe moins pour le moment, vu qu'il a deux cartes graphiques , il va plus chauffer que l'ancien, mais il chauffe par dessous, alors que l'ancien, c'etait bouillant dessous, et trés hot sur le ahut parleur gauche, la a la surface cela reste a temperature ambiante . 

l'ecran tient bien, il se baisse tout seul , que si  on prends le macbook pro d'une certaine maniere , cela fait contrepoid, et l'ecran retombe, mais en position normale , l'ecran tient dans n'importe quelle position, mem a 2 cm de la fermeture , il ne se femre pas , sauf si on appuie dessus . 

voila, je vais y retourner, tester windows, ( car il parait que comme les drivers bootamp ne sont pas a jour, le trackpad sous windows est inutilisable... vivement les nouveaux pilotes bootcamp )  je regarderais quel version de bootcamp est sur le DVD .

bref, en resumé , ceux a quoi je m'attendais , pour le moment aucun point negatif, je ferai ce soir le bilan de tout mes test , vista , jeux ... ect ...

dsl pour les photo , elles sont pourries, car l'iphone est nul en photo , j'ai un apn , mais je m'en sert pas . lol


----------



## francois67000 (23 Octobre 2008)

Superbe !! Merci pour tes impressions !!

J'ai hâte.

PS : La batterie du macbook pro est de 50 watts/heure, celle disponible sur le store est de 60 watts/heure !! Dingue que Apple n'est pas fourni une batterie optimale. Vu que je vise une bonne autonomie, je vais acheter cette batterie. Dingue aussi que personne n'en parle.


----------



## McFlan (23 Octobre 2008)

C'est dingue qu'il soit dispo. dans aucune boutique sur Paris.


----------



## francois67000 (23 Octobre 2008)

McFlan a dit:


> C'est dingue qu'il soit dispo. dans aucune boutique sur Paris.



La Fnac la et certains APR aussi


----------



## McFlan (23 Octobre 2008)

francois67000 a dit:


> La Fnac la et certains APR aussi



Quelles Fnac ? Quels APR ?
J'ai fait Montparnasse et Alesia mais rien.


----------



## biznopp (23 Octobre 2008)

Même tracking que toi Angelalexiel !!! donc je devrais bien l'avoir demain matin comme prévu  !! j'ai déja hate


----------



## frtwii (23 Octobre 2008)

Florian95 a dit:


> C'est marrant, car moi il est parti hier, mais j'ai en date estimé : 03-04 Novembre.
> 
> Sur le suivi : 01 Nov... Et surtout : "État actuel de l&#8217;expédition : Expédition acheminée". C'est un peu redondant cette formule  Vous l'avez eu combien de tps apres cette infos ?
> 
> Mais j'attends le suivi UPS pour avoir la vrai date.



[HS]J'ai eu le message pendant deux jours et maintenant il affiche "En cours d'acheminement vers le pays de destination - prochaine mise à jour du suivi disponible sous 4 à 5 jours ouvrables" j'ai toujours pas de tracking mais ça évolue (c'est lent pour moi car il y a aussi un ipod avec dans la commade -> arret en hollande pour le regroupement) donc je m'inquiète pas ^^[/HS]

Merci angealexiel pour tes impréssions, j'attends de voir par moi même la résistence de l'écran avant toute inquiétude mais je pense que ça ne sera pas un problème 
En tout cas ça donne encore plus envie..


----------



## Pierre-Nico (23 Octobre 2008)

petit rappel, pour ceux chez qui le message est *En cours d'acheminement vers le pays de destination - prochaine mise à jour du suivi disponible sous 4 à 5 jours ouvrables*, votre colis n'a pas encore été prit en charge par UPS, vous ne l'aurez donc, a priori, pas avant la semaine prochaine. il faut attendre le suivi UPS pour être sure de l'envoi et comme indiqué sur le site d'Apple il sera bientôt disponible...

sinon angealexiel, en effet tu es bien chanceux !


----------



## biznopp (23 Octobre 2008)

Pierre-Nico a dit:


> petit rappel, pour ceux chez qui le message est *En cours d'acheminement vers le pays de destination - prochaine mise à jour du suivi disponible sous 4 à 5 jours ouvrables*, votre colis n'a pas encore été prit en charge par UPS, vous ne l'aurez donc, a priori, pas avant la semaine prochaine. il faut attendre le suivi UPS pour être sure de l'envoi et comme indiqué sur le site d'Apple il sera bientôt disponible...
> 
> sinon angealexiel, en effet tu es bien chanceux !




Mon macbook pro est parti mardi alors que sur le site de apple store français il ne me mettais aucun tracking et me mettais le même message....il ne m'as mis le tracking que depuis hier alors que sur le store US je l'ai eu depuis le début !


----------



## Solidsnake31 (23 Octobre 2008)

frtwii a dit:


> [HS]J'ai eu le message pendant deux jours et maintenant il affiche "En cours d'acheminement vers le pays de destination - prochaine mise à jour du suivi disponible sous 4 à 5 jours ouvrables" j'ai toujours pas de tracking mais ça évolue (c'est lent pour moi car il y a aussi un ipod avec dans la commade -> arret en hollande pour le regroupement) donc je m'inquiète pas ^^[/HS]



Exactement la même situation que toi depuis ce matin cela me met pareil allez soit c'est samedi soit c'est lundi ou mardi ( c'est beau de rêver )


----------



## Pdg (23 Octobre 2008)

biznopp a dit:


> Mon macbook pro est parti mardi alors que sur le site de apple store français il ne me mettais aucun tracking et me mettais le même message....il ne m'as mis le tracking que depuis hier alors que sur le store US je l'ai eu depuis le début !


 
Question HS qui me taraude... Le tracking sur le store US? tu l'as par où ? Account -> Orders puis login avec le numéro de commande (en W00000000) ? Parce qu'une fois loggué, ça me rebalance sur le store fr. En outre, jamais eu de tracking nulle part. Pas que je sois particulièrement impatient (enfin si, mais je comprends les délais), juste je ne comprends pas tous ces gens qui suivent à la trace leurs colis et moi qui suis dans l'ignorance ? 

A part ça, j'ai hâte de switcher. J'ai failli balancer par la fenêtre un pc au boulot et surtout son ù%*$ d'IE...


----------



## Solidsnake31 (23 Octobre 2008)

biznopp a dit:


> Mon macbook pro est parti mardi alors que sur le site de apple store français il ne me mettais aucun tracking et me mettais le même message....il ne m'as mis le tracking que depuis hier alors que sur le store US je l'ai eu depuis le début !



Cela parait logique le pays destination c'est la france non ? cela veut dire qu'il est arriver en hollande de chine et part pour la france  à mon avis ( je peus me tromper je rêve j'ai le droit lol !):love:


----------



## Solidsnake31 (23 Octobre 2008)

Pdg a dit:


> Question HS qui me taraude... Le tracking sur le store US? tu l'as par où ? Account -> Orders puis login avec le numéro de commande (en W00000000) ? Parce qu'une fois loggué, ça me rebalance sur le store fr. En outre, jamais eu de tracking nulle part. Pas que je sois particulièrement impatient (enfin si, mais je comprends les délais), juste je ne comprends pas tous ces gens qui suivent à la trace leurs colis et moi qui suis dans l'ignorance ?
> 
> A part ça, j'ai hâte de switcher. J'ai failli balancer par la fenêtre un pc au boulot et surtout son ù%*$ d'IE...



Cela fait plaisir de pas se sentir seul switcheur et même situation que toi  car sur le store us il n'y a rien de plus !


----------



## biznopp (23 Octobre 2008)

Pdg a dit:


> Question HS qui me taraude... Le tracking sur le store US? tu l'as par où ? Account -> Orders puis login avec le numéro de commande (en W00000000) ? Parce qu'une fois loggué, ça me rebalance sur le store fr. En outre, jamais eu de tracking nulle part. Pas que je sois particulièrement impatient (enfin si, mais je comprends les délais), juste je ne comprends pas tous ces gens qui suivent à la trace leurs colis et moi qui suis dans l'ignorance ?
> 
> A part ça, j'ai hâte de switcher. J'ai failli balancer par la fenêtre un pc au boulot et surtout son ù%*$ d'IE...



Et bien pour ma part je me suis simplement loggué sur le site us et il ne me rebalance pas sur le site fr...c'est bizar ! peut etre un reglage de ton exploreur qui te ramene vers le store fr.


----------



## Pdg (23 Octobre 2008)

biznopp a dit:


> Et bien pour ma part je me suis simplement loggué sur le site us et il ne me rebalance pas sur le site fr...c'est bizar ! peut etre un reglage de ton exploreur qui te ramene vers le store fr.


 
Eh bien si je me loggue sur le site US (donc par adresse mail + mot de passe), j'arrive sur mon récapitulatif de commande, en anglais, donc jusque là tout va bien (sauf que c'est aussi peu explicite que sur le site fr). Quand je clique sur "suivre cette commande" (enfin son équivalent chez Oncle Sam), la page de suivi sur laquelle j'arrive... Provient du store français !

ça me le fait sur mon ordi perso sous safari, au boulot sous une version win 98 d'IE et sur l'iPhone... Etrange, n'est-il pas ? 

Mais bon, comme je l'ai dit, switch patient, switch content !


----------



## Solidsnake31 (23 Octobre 2008)

biznopp a dit:


> Et bien pour ma part je me suis simplement loggué sur le site us et il ne me rebalance pas sur le site fr...c'est bizar ! peut etre un reglage de ton exploreur qui te ramene vers le store fr.



Testé avec 4 navigateurs différents  même sentence ....


----------



## biznopp (23 Octobre 2008)

Effectivement dans ce cas tout fonctionne pour toi mais rien n'est encore marqué ! parce que moi pour ma part une fois loggué sur le site us j'arrive comme toi sur la page en anglais de mes commandes mais avec en plus le numero de tracking de ups en dessous de "shipping".


----------



## Snk33 (23 Octobre 2008)

Je veux pas faire le rabat joie mais il me semble que 90% des messages sur ce topic sont hors sujet. Personnellement je voudrais bien que seules les personnes ayant reçu le leur  en parlent. Les histoires de tracking mériteraient un autre post.

J'espère que vous comprendrez mon message dans le bon sens...


----------



## biznopp (23 Octobre 2008)

C'est fait ! j'ai créé un nouveau topic
http://forums.macg.co/macbook-pro/t...acbook-pro-et-macbook-238944.html#post4869914


----------



## Pdg (23 Octobre 2008)

Snk33 a dit:


> Je veux pas faire le rabat joie mais il me semble que 90% des messages sur ce topic sont hors sujet. Personnellement je voudrais bien que seules les personnes ayant reçu le leur en parlent. Les histoires de tracking mériteraient un autre post.
> 
> J'espère que vous comprendrez mon message dans le bon sens...


 

No problémo, ton message est bien pris... D'autant que tu as raison ! 

Cela dit... Ne devrais-tu pas filer section "présentation" avant de faire le modo de mauvais poil ?


----------



## Raul10 (23 Octobre 2008)

Pdg a dit:


> No problémo, ton message est bien pris... D'autant que tu as raison !
> 
> Cela dit... Ne devrais-tu pas filer section "présentation" avant de faire le modo de mauvais poil ?



Non, c'est une excellente initiative. 

Sinon personne d'autre ne l'a reçu ?


----------



## jujusous3 (23 Octobre 2008)

Vous avez vu le test du macbook pro sur lesnumeriques? Il se fait descendre je trouve! moi qui était motivé pour l'acheter surtout pour son écran , le brillant n'était pas si genant que ça d'après ce que j'ai pu tester en magasin(je sais, c'est pas les conditions ideales). Mais là ce test le descend sur la colorimetrie, les noirs...Pourtant d'après ce que j'ai pu voir au niveau des valeurs dans les test sur d'autres pc, les noirs sont moins bons. J'avais vu un film une fois sur un macbook air, j'avais trouvé ça sublime, si le macbook pro est du même niveau: pas de soucis, mais là franchement du coup j'hésite...même avec l'adc ça fait 1530 euros tout de même...je voudrais pas me tromper:rateau:C'est con que le macbook pro ancienne génération n'est pas été testé sur lesnumeriques, j'aurais pu comparé...


----------



## Nico911 (23 Octobre 2008)

> et en ce moment il reinstalle leopard a ma sauce ( sans ces gigaoctets de drivers d'imprimante , langues ... )



C'est important de re-install leopard?
Y a-t-il une grande différence?


----------



## rizoto (23 Octobre 2008)

jujusous3 a dit:


> Vous avez vu le test du macbook pro sur lesnumeriques? Il se fait descendre je trouve! moi qui était motivé pour l'acheter surtout pour son écran , le brillant n'était pas si genant que ça d'après ce que j'ai pu tester en magasin(je sais, c'est pas les conditions ideales). Mais là ce test le descend sur la colorimetrie, les noirs...Pourtant d'après ce que j'ai pu voir au niveau des valeurs dans les test sur d'autres pc, les noirs sont moins bons. J'avais vu un film une fois sur un macbook air, j'avais trouvé ça sublime, si le macbook pro est du même niveau: pas de soucis, mais là franchement du coup j'hésite...même avec l'adc ça fait 1530 euros tout de même...je voudrais pas me tromper:rateau:C'est con que le macbook pro ancienne génération n'est pas été testé sur lesnumeriques, j'aurais pu comparé...



ils concluent qu'un réglage est nécessaire


----------



## DJPWeb (23 Octobre 2008)

jujusous3 a dit:


> Vous avez vu le test du macbook pro sur lesnumeriques? Il se fait descendre je trouve


Je t'invite a lire le sujet "Ecran Mat ou Brillant".
Les Numériques sont très bon, mais il faut voir comment ils abordent les écrans brillants en temps normal...


----------



## macinside (23 Octobre 2008)

bon, on va arrêter de parler de délai de livraison ça commencer a être gonflant :modo: on parle réaction a la réception des machines merci 

il y a le sujet : http://forums.macg.co/switch-et-con...s-nouveaux-macbook-pro-et-macbook-238944.html pour ça 
​


----------



## francois67000 (23 Octobre 2008)

J'ai fais tourner aujourd'hui chez un ami qui a acheté à la FNAC son macbook pro.

Acheté tout juste aujourd'hui Far Cry 2, il a été aussi tôt été testé sur le macbook pro.

Conclusion : C'est fluide en 1280x1024, en résolution native, faut descendre les graphismes.


----------



## Florian95 (23 Octobre 2008)

Ah bah oui... les écrans brillant c'est pas top du tout, c'est un mauvais choix de la part de Apple, tout les pro de l'Image vont etre frustrés... Je suis contre ce genre d'Écran qui t'oblige a mettre ta piece dans le noir pour regarder un truc... Sinon un ecran a coté et encore, maintenant meme le display LED de Apple est brillant.. C'est dommage.

Malgrés tout, l'écran, pour un ecran de portable est de bonne qualité.

Florian


----------



## jujusous3 (23 Octobre 2008)

Ok, c'est juste que j'achetais ce portable principalement pour son écran led, qui pour moi était synonyme de qualité, mais apparament ya pas tant de diffèrence que ça par rapport aux pc classiques...Je me demandais juste si l'ancien macbook pro n'était pas meilleurs niveau ecran...


----------



## Florian95 (23 Octobre 2008)

Non


----------



## bunios (23 Octobre 2008)

Nico911 a dit:


> C'est important de re-install leopard?
> Y a-t-il une grande différence?


Ça prend moins de place sur ton disque si tu n'as pas besoin de ceratins programmes ou autres (style langue,....). La réinitialisation, c'est pour faire une installation propre et à toi de A à Z selon tes paramètres. C'est un peu plus long.


----------



## angealexiel (23 Octobre 2008)

pour celui qui s'inquiete du test lesnumeriques, bah c'est simple si tu as aimer le macbook air et ses noirs profond, c'est pareil ... en tout cas sur le mien la dalle est superbe, comme celle de l'imac 24 pouces alu que j'avais, mais les noirs encore plus noirs . vraiment ils ont du avoir une autre machine , car la mienne est superbe niveau ecran, les anciens macbook pro a coté sont pour moi trés loin d'egaler ceux ci , avec leur blanc jaunatre, et les bandes noirs d'un film qui sont grises.... 

vraiment le LED c'est super, et le glossy c'est juste que pour les pro ca craint, mais en plein soleil, on voit mieux sur celui la, car la lumiere rebondit dessus, et la pleine luminosité fait que on voit l'ecran tout de meme, alors que l'ancien a coté absorbe la lumiere, et on voit moins bien ... donc je comprends pas cette hantise la.. peut etre que ceux qui ont peur n'ont pas essayer les meme ecrans... 

j'ai jouer a crysis , pure sous vista, la je m'occupe de la partie mac, demain je laisserai un test plus complet . pour la personne qui se demande si la dalle est molle, c'est comme le trackpad c'est du verre, c'est solide, si tu appuis un peu fort dessus, cela ne touche meme pas l'ecran LCD derriere, la dalle n'est pas souple , mais dur . tant mieux . 


et dernier petit mot, le trackpad est vraiment different du macbook air , les doigt glisse dessus d'une facon jamais vu, et la precision est encore mielleure . sauf que sous vista effectivement ya des soucis, il faudra attendre une mise a jour majeure des pilotes bootcamp. je m'expliquerais plsue nd etails demain ^^bonne nuit


----------



## Nico911 (24 Octobre 2008)

bunios a dit:


> Ça prend moins de place sur ton disque si tu n'as pas besoin de ceratins programmes ou autres (style langue,....). La réinitialisation, c'est pour faire une installation propre et à toi de A à Z selon tes paramètres. C'est un peu plus long.



Ah ok, merci.


----------



## biznopp (24 Octobre 2008)

Bon et bien c'est le grand jour pour moi...mon macbook pro est sur le point d'arrivé !! je vous ecrirais mes premieres impressions des que je l'ai entre les mains 
je suis déjà tout excité


----------



## biznopp (24 Octobre 2008)

Ah y est !! je l'ai enfin !!
Voici quelques photos prisent sur le vif (prises d'un iphone )


























Premières impressions:

Tout d'abord la boite qui est toute petite !! écologie oblige (personnellement je préférais la boite noir des anciens macbook pro mais bon on s'en contentera très bien )

Ensuite le portable fait vraiment très solide et massif tout en restant très plat et élégant. L'écran est magnifique malgré qu'il soit brillant. Personnellement je suis monteur / truquiste et ça ne me gène absolument pas au contraire !! les couleurs sont magnifiques et lumineuses ! 
Au niveau du trackpad le touché est génial et très précis....par contre le système d'enfoncement du trackpad pour le clic est assez bizarre et fait pas mal de bruit mais de toute façon vous n'êtes pas obligé de l'utiliser.
Le clavier est très bien, en comparaison avec mon macbook il est bc plus souple et agréable au touché.
Le changement de mode graphique se fait très rapidement (moins de 3 s) ce qui n'est pas la mer à boire 
Pour finir le son est meilleur que sur l'ancien et on peut vraiment sentir le caisson de basse ! (bon c'est pas non plus du caisson de basse de 500 w mais ça marche très bien !)


Voila pour les premières impression je vous tiens au courant pour la suites des tests


----------



## PrinceNeo (24 Octobre 2008)

petit chanceu 

j attend le mien avec impatiente... il devai arriver hier, mais reporter au 28 octobre


----------



## Elendael (24 Octobre 2008)

Merci pour tes impressions 
Avec un peu de chance, je récupère le mien aujourd'hui également, j'essaierais de faire un retour ici


----------



## Magster (24 Octobre 2008)

Haha ç : prèts à l'expédition : le grand moment tant attendu approche !


----------



## Zemou (24 Octobre 2008)

J'en peux plus, j'ai commandé depuis seulement 4 jours mais je checke déjà matin et soir l'order statut en espérant avoir un peu de chance...
Selon Apple, il sera expédié au mieux lundi...


----------



## MATiEU (24 Octobre 2008)

ils vous semblent plutôt plus silencieux ou bruyants ?
avez-vous poussé la machine pour déclencher les ventilos ? avec quel "volume sonore comparé à vos autres portables ?


----------



## PC-Alex (24 Octobre 2008)

Magster a dit:


> Haha ç : prèts à l'expédition : le grand moment tant attendu approche !


De même ! Seulement moi la livraison est prévue entre le 6 et 7 novembre.
Merci pour les photos *biznopp* n'hésites pas à nous en dire plus !http://forums.macg.co/membres/biznopp.html


----------



## Magster (24 Octobre 2008)

T'en a de la chance moi c'est pour le 7-10 novembre, mais j'ai payé mardi mais par virement (ma mère -_-). Mais j'espère l'avoir la semaine prochaine mais je rêve un peu puis je vis en Belgique aussi...


----------



## biznopp (24 Octobre 2008)

MATiEU a dit:


> ils vous semblent plutôt plus silencieux ou bruyants ?
> avez-vous poussé la machine pour déclencher les ventilos ? avec quel "volume sonore comparé à vos autres portables ?



Alors au niveau du silence j'ai "poussé" mon macbook pro en utilisant final cut et after effect pendant 2 ou 3 h....en mode avec la geforce 9400 integrée aucun ventilos ne s'est declanché enfin j'ai rien entendu en tout cas et au niveau chauffe le dessus est froid et le dessous legerement chaud mais rien de transcendant...par contre en me mettant avec la 9600 les ventilateurs se declenche mais rien de "bruyant" et le macbook ne chauffe pas bc plus !!! en comparaison par rapport a mon ancien macbook blanc ya pas photo !!! c'est beaucoup moins bruyant !

je continuerais mes test ce week end en jouant sur windows pour voir le comportement du portable. En tout cas pour le moment je suis ravi  rien a redire mise a part qu'il est vraiment magnifique !!!!


----------



## francois67000 (24 Octobre 2008)

biznopp a dit:


> Alors au niveau du silence j'ai "poussé" mon macbook pro en utilisant final cut et after effect pendant 2 ou 3 h....en mode avec la geforce 9400 integrée aucun ventilos ne s'est declanché enfin j'ai rien entendu en tout cas et au niveau chauffe le dessus est froid et le dessous legerement chaud mais rien de transcendant...par contre en me mettant avec la 9600 les ventilateurs se declenche mais rien de "bruyant" et le macbook ne chauffe pas bc plus !!! en comparaison par rapport a mon ancien macbook blanc ya pas photo !!! c'est beaucoup moins bruyant !
> 
> je continuerais mes test ce week end en jouant sur windows pour voir le comportement du portable. En tout cas pour le moment je suis ravi  rien a redire mise a part qu'il est vraiment magnifique !!!!



Merci pour l'info. J'AIII TROOPP HAAATTE. Vivement lundi. 

Je pense que sous windows ça sera différent car Windows ne gère pas correctement la gestion d'énergie, donc je pense que ça sera plus bruyant. 

T'a essayé avec du flash, youtube pour voir ce que ça fait?


----------



## biznopp (24 Octobre 2008)

francois67000 a dit:


> Merci pour l'info. J'AIII TROOPP HAAATTE. Vivement lundi.
> 
> Je pense que sous windows ça sera différent car Windows ne gère pas correctement la gestion d'énergie, donc je pense que ça sera plus bruyant.
> 
> T'a essayé avec du flash, youtube pour voir ce que ça fait?




Youtube j'ai testé et aucun prob par contre je n'ai pas essayé de flash je te dirais ça demain


----------



## Damonzon (24 Octobre 2008)

biznopp a dit:


> je continuerais mes test ce week end en jouant sur windows pour voir le comportement du portable. En tout cas pour le moment je suis ravi  rien a redire mise a part qu'il est vraiment magnifique !!!!



Enfin des retours sur le MBP après plus de 16 pages d'un topic orienté vers les délais de livraions mais si c'est pour avoir un compte rendu des essais sous windows 

Il y a t il quelqu'un qui utilise son MBP autre que pour faire des jeux ou des partitions windows? Quelqu'un qui pourrait me donner son avis sur ces nouvelles cartes graphiques, l'écran ou encore l'utilisation sous CS3, FCP2...... Bref avoir de réelles nouvelles de la bête dans les détails.


----------



## Florian95 (24 Octobre 2008)

Pour moi les écrans brillants sont la plus grande faute de cette nouvelle gamme. Inutilisable en exterieur, ou dans un lieu avec bcp de fenetre, voir juste avec un mauvais angle.

Les perfs des CG sont aux RDV du points de vues de tous les benchmarks du net. C'était prévisible, se sont de bon chipset. Les 4GB de RAM font bcp aussi... CS3 devrait bien trouner 

Florian


----------



## angealexiel (25 Octobre 2008)

alors niveau perf sous windows c'est eblouissant, crysis , call of duty 4, wow, pure ( jeu de quad magnifique , tournent trés bien, pour certains cest en 1400 sur 900 niveau entre moyen  et high , pour d'autres c'est tout en high mais en reso au dessous . mais comparer au macbook pro penryn , ya pas photo, les ventilo sous vista s'affolent vite, mais apres 2 ou 3 heures de jeu intensives, le dessus est legerement chaud, mais pas bouillant comme sur les anciens, et le dessous pareil, on pourrait le mettre sur les genoux en fait,

 les drivers bootcamp sont different, c'est une  version evolués 2.1 avec plus d'options dans le panneau de preference bootcamp , par exemple pour la premiere fois on peut tapoter au lieu de cliquer , ce qui avant etait obligatoire , sous vista le tapotemment n'etait pas reconu, ca glisse a merveille comme sous mac OS grace au nouveau trackpad, mais ya des bugs comme lors ce que l'on veut selectionner plusieurs elements, faut la souris plutot pour le moment, dans les pref de bootcamp, ya aussi le deux doigt en tapotant pour faire un clic droit, mais cela ne marche pas, mais j'ai trouver faut tapoter avec trois doigt ... bizzare, je pense que tout cela sera corrigé dans les prochaines drivers bootcamp .

sous mac Os j'ai été etonné , je joue toujours a Wow sur mon pro avec sa 8800GT .. et bah la , sur celui la avec la 9600 GT , on arrive a peu pres au meme perf tout a fond , le frame rate moyen est 60 fps . mais faut dire aussi que la 8800GT fait pareil sur un 24 pouces avec 1920x1200 ... donc elle reste quand meme meilleur, en tout cas, c'est vraiment un desktop replacement cette machine, mem la 9400 GT arrive a faire tourner spore a fond nikel, alors que l'intel d'avant la fesait ramer . 

 bref je suis vraiment conquis , la finition, l'ecran sublime , le son trés correct, la possibilité de changer facilement tout , et d'ouvrir son portable pour le netoyer soit même comme pour le mac pro, les 2 cartes graphiques , qui vont d'ici reveler leur possibilité en hybrid sli sous windows et plsu tard sous mac Os, la possibilité de mettre 8 Go de ram , et aussi un second disque dur interne a la place du superdrive .... 

bref pour moi, ce modele n'a rien a voir avec les anciens, c'est pas une evolution , c'est vraimet une nouvelle voie qui est tracée .. et de mon coté je la trouve geniale . effectivment il faudra attendre pour l'esata mais le port express card est un gros avantage car on peut mettre une carte sim et surfer en 3G, ou un lecteur de carte SD , ou autre... bref, pour moi c'est un sans faute . 

PS , niveau batterie , c'est similaire au ancien sous mac OS , ce qui est bien vu que avec la 9600 GT ca aurait du bouffer plus . par contre sous vista c'est vrai que c'est pitoybale genre 1h 30  .... mais bon, c'est vista...  

cette machine va etre la seule que je garde avec mon mac pro, ca fait un couple d'enfer . et je vous souhaite au plus vite de decouvrir ces bestioles .


----------



## francois67000 (25 Octobre 2008)

angealexiel a dit:


> alors niveau perf sous windows c'est eblouissant, crysis , call of duty 4, wow, pure ( jeu de quad magnifique , tournent trés bien, pour certains cest en 1400 sur 900 niveau entre moyen  et high , pour d'autres c'est tout en high mais en reso au dessous . mais comparer au macbook pro penryn , ya pas photo, les ventilo sous vista s'affolent vite, mais apres 2 ou 3 heures de jeu intensives, le dessus est legerement chaud, mais pas bouillant comme sur les anciens, et le dessous pareil, on pourrait le mettre sur les genoux en fait,
> 
> les drivers bootcamp sont different, c'est une  version evolués 2.1 avec plus d'options dans le panneau de preference bootcamp , par exemple pour la premiere fois on peut tapoter au lieu de cliquer , ce qui avant etait obligatoire , sous vista le tapotemment n'etait pas reconu, ca glisse a merveille comme sous mac OS grace au nouveau trackpad, mais ya des bugs comme lors ce que l'on veut selectionner plusieurs elements, faut la souris plutot pour le moment, dans les pref de bootcamp, ya aussi le deux doigt en tapotant pour faire un clic droit, mais cela ne marche pas, mais j'ai trouver faut tapoter avec trois doigt ... bizzare, je pense que tout cela sera corrigé dans les prochaines drivers bootcamp .
> 
> ...



Super !! Les ventilos tournent vraiment à fond sous vista? Je pense que je vais mettre windows XP et pas vista.


----------



## Magster (25 Octobre 2008)

une tite question : hier matin mon colis est en passé en prèt à l'expédition : je peux rêver de l'avoir la semaine prochaine ?


----------



## yuccas (25 Octobre 2008)

Magster a dit:


> une tite question : hier matin mon colis est en passé en prèt à l'expédition : je peux rêver de l'avoir la semaine prochaine ?



salut, oui tu peux, le mien était prêt le 20 et il est arrivé hier  le 24 !


----------



## Solidsnake31 (25 Octobre 2008)

angealexiel a dit:


> alors niveau perf sous windows c'est eblouissant, crysis , call of duty 4, wow, pure ( jeu de quad magnifique , tournent trés bien, pour certains cest en 1400 sur 900 niveau entre moyen et high , pour d'autres c'est tout en high mais en reso au dessous . mais comparer au macbook pro penryn , ya pas photo, les ventilo sous vista s'affolent vite, mais apres 2 ou 3 heures de jeu intensives, le dessus est legerement chaud, mais pas bouillant comme sur les anciens, et le dessous pareil, on pourrait le mettre sur les genoux en fait,
> 
> les drivers bootcamp sont different, c'est une version evolués 2.1 avec plus d'options dans le panneau de preference bootcamp , par exemple pour la premiere fois on peut tapoter au lieu de cliquer , ce qui avant etait obligatoire , sous vista le tapotemment n'etait pas reconu, ca glisse a merveille comme sous mac OS grace au nouveau trackpad, mais ya des bugs comme lors ce que l'on veut selectionner plusieurs elements, faut la souris plutot pour le moment, dans les pref de bootcamp, ya aussi le deux doigt en tapotant pour faire un clic droit, mais cela ne marche pas, mais j'ai trouver faut tapoter avec trois doigt ... bizzare, je pense que tout cela sera corrigé dans les prochaines drivers bootcamp .
> 
> ...


Merci beaucoup pour ton analyse sinon niveau finition pas de pixels morts ? pas de bulles sous la vitre en verre les contours en alu sont nickels ? personne se plait de défauts récurrent aux anciens macs c'est déja sa


----------



## chaps31 (25 Octobre 2008)

Petit lien du matin :

http://www.appleinsider.com/article...acbook_pro_an_in_depth_review_with_video.html


----------



## Tibus (25 Octobre 2008)

Voila voila, je vien de me faire plaisir,

voici ma commande: 

Mac Book Pro 15", 320go de disque dur en 7200 tour par minute
2,8ghz

ipod nano 8go (gratuit)

une housse pour le macbook pro

j'attends lundi pour faire le payement, ET C'EST PARTIIIIS


----------



## chaps31 (25 Octobre 2008)

chaps31 a dit:


> Petit lien du matin :
> 
> http://www.appleinsider.com/article...acbook_pro_an_in_depth_review_with_video.html



Et

http://www.mac-forums.com/forums/ap...l-macbook-gaming-thread-late-2008-models.html


----------



## Magster (25 Octobre 2008)

Ah dés que je l'ai je fais des test de jeux vidéo vu que je suis un gros geek...je vous rassure j'ai mon pc pour jouer et ce MBP n'a pas été acheté dans l'intention de jouer mais de travailler...mais bon


----------



## ordimans (25 Octobre 2008)

Idem
Un bon COD 4 bien que je l'ai déjà fini une fois sur PC et une fois sur PS3
Mais il est trop bien
Et au pire en online


----------



## biznopp (25 Octobre 2008)

Damonzon a dit:


> Enfin des retours sur le MBP après plus de 16 pages d'un topic orienté vers les délais de livraions mais si c'est pour avoir un compte rendu des essais sous windows
> 
> Il y a t il quelqu'un qui utilise son MBP autre que pour faire des jeux ou des partitions windows? Quelqu'un qui pourrait me donner son avis sur ces nouvelles cartes graphiques, l'écran ou encore l'utilisation sous CS3, FCP2...... Bref avoir de réelles nouvelles de la bête dans les détails.



J'ai déja mis au dessus que pour final cut studio 2 ça tournais niquel !!!
Pour information je viens d'essayer Adobe CS4 et ça fonctionne parfaitement bien ! ça tourne super sur after effect et premiere pro...meme limite mieux que sur final cut studio 2 !!!!!


----------



## Tibus (25 Octobre 2008)

biznopp a dit:


> J'ai déja mis au dessus que pour final cut studio 2 ça tournais niquel !!!
> Pour information je viens d'essayer Adobe CS4 et ça fonctionne parfaitement bien ! ça tourne super sur after effect et premiere pro...meme limite mieux que sur final cut studio 2 !!!!!




comment as tu pu tester la cs4??? je veux...


sinon une petite question, est-ce que CounterStrike (source ou 1.6) ainsi que trackmania, tournerons bien sur un mac book pro 2,8Ghz, 9600gt 512Mo,  4Go de ram.

je ne suis pas un énorme demandeur de qualité, je veux juste que ce soit jouable... ça le sera???


----------



## rizoto (25 Octobre 2008)

Tibus a dit:


> sinon une petite question, est-ce que CounterStrike (source ou 1.6) ainsi que trackmania, tournerons bien sur un mac book pro 2,8Ghz, 9600gt 512Mo,  4Go de ram.



biensûr :mouais:


----------



## Magster (26 Octobre 2008)

Mdr oui tkt ^^

Moi il vient d'être expédié me dit apple. Date de livraison estimée sur e-mail (au plus tard) : 5novembre, sur le site c'est pour le 6novembre. En cours d'acheminement donc impossible de le suivre pour le moment...ah je tiens plus en place


----------



## Tibus (26 Octobre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> biensûr :mouais:




okok, merci

et, ça tournera bien ou je doit pas attendre des perfomance extraordinaire avec boot camp???


----------



## rizoto (26 Octobre 2008)

Avec bootcamp, ton mac fonctionnera comme un pc. donc t'auras des perf d'un pc avec un C2D, 4 giga de RAM et une 9600 GT.


----------



## Tibus (26 Octobre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Avec bootcamp, ton mac fonctionnera comme un pc. donc t'auras des perf d'un pc avec un C2D, 4 giga de RAM et une 9600 GT.





cooool, ce sera donc bien chouette chouette...


----------



## C3dr1c (26 Octobre 2008)

Tibus a dit:


> comment as tu pu tester la cs4??? je veux...
> 
> 
> sinon une petite question, est-ce que CounterStrike (source ou 1.6) ainsi que trackmania, tournerons bien sur un mac book pro 2,8Ghz, 9600gt 512Mo,  4Go de ram.
> ...



Lol prendre un macbook pro pour jouer a ces jeux  c'est un peu comme donner du caviar a un cochon, meme trackmania fonctionne sur un netbook( msi wind ou eee 1000h) a 400 euro !


----------



## spyan (26 Octobre 2008)

C'est vrai aucun interet dans ce cas de prendre un MPB, si ce n'est pose faire plairsir !!

Et comme dans la vie on a que le plaisir que l'on se donne ...


----------



## Tibus (26 Octobre 2008)

C3dr1c a dit:


> Lol prendre un macbook pro pour jouer a ces jeux  c'est un peu comme donner du caviar a un cochon, meme trackmania fonctionne sur un netbook( msi wind ou eee 1000h) a 400 euro !




comme je le disait sur le forum des macbook : 


> (biensur je ne le prends pas pour jouer mais pour travailler mais bon, dans certain cours, ressortir une bonne lan de counterstrike ou de trackmania... hmmmm ça va me faire plaisir ça. merci beaucoup...



je suis infographiste et j'ai besoin d'une bonne machine pour faire tourner de la 3d, toute la suite cs4 ensemble (ce qui m'arrive souvent),... je demandais pour les jeux, comme je l'ai dit plus haut, juste pour voir si ça allait tourner pour quand je m'ennuie en cour,...

en tout cas merci de votre réponse, et vous inquiétez pas je ne le prends pas pour jouer, ce sera occasionnel


----------



## LodiDodi (26 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour.

Ca y est, je l'ai 
C'est le MBP d'entrée de gamme sans option que je me suis offert (qui convient pour le moment a mon utilisation quotidienne).
J'etais possesseur d'un MBP Santa Rossa qui faisait mon bonheur, mais que j'ai vu le nouvel MBP, j'ai craqué. à la Base je comptais le commander sur L'Apple Store mais quand ils m'ont anoncé les delais. J'ai tenté d'appeler Mon APR preferé de Montpellier (iTribu, encore merci à eux), et j'ai donc fait l'aller-retour hier depuis Perpignan car ils leur en restait un.
En prime j'ai bien sur eu droit à la remise enseignant (merci à ma femme  ) et une superbe sacoche Tann's.
Sinon pour ce qui est des impressions, au niveau de l'ecran je ne suis pas trop gené pour le moment, mais mon precedent MBP etait deja en glossy. Au niveau des couleur on remarque de superbe progrés. Pour le changement de CG à la volé ca prend pas beaucoup de temps, au max 3 secondes. Le performances des 2 cartes sont remaquables. Apres, ben c'est une beauté ce Mac, qu'il soit ouvert ou fermé (je suis impressionné par sa finesse) ca reste une oeuvre d'art.
Voila, donc pour le moment, que du bonheur.
Merci MR Jobs.


----------



## angealexiel (26 Octobre 2008)

2 soucis , apres 3 jours d'esai, ca fait trois fois que je reinstalle leopard car sur les 120 applications que j'installe, l'une d'entre elles fout en l'air la connexion airport du mac, ce n'est pas materiel , faut savoir que c'est un chipset nvidia , plus intel, certains programmes ne marchent plus, ,comme istat, ( mais chez moi ca marché ) , j'ai penser , que istat, little snitch et onyx avait pu mettre le bazar ... c'est trés bizzare, donc je vais installer les app une par une, pour trouver celle qui va pas .. ( checkup aussi ne reconnait pas la machine ) 

2 soucis, alors a c'est juste la finition apparement c'est sur tout les modeles , le trackpad est pas parfaitement centrer , si on passe les doigt de la coque autour au trackpad, il est a meme hauteur ou presque, sauf le coin droit en bas , il est un poil plus renfoncé ... mais ca marche, c'est juste un petit default dans cette harmonie jamais vu de maitrise technique ...

je rappelle que pour moi avec l'ecran, le trackpad reste la grande avancé de ce macbook pro, le verre change tout, les doigt glisse avec un grand plaisir dessus , c'est excellent .


----------



## Solidsnake31 (26 Octobre 2008)

angealexiel a dit:


> 2 soucis , apres 3 jours d'esai, ca fait trois fois que je reinstalle leopard car sur les 120 applications que j'installe, l'une d'entre elles fout en l'air la connexion airport du mac, ce n'est pas materiel , faut savoir que c'est un chipset nvidia , plus intel, certains programmes ne marchent plus, ,comme istat, ( mais chez moi ca marché ) , j'ai penser , que istat, little snitch et onyx avait pu mettre le bazar ... c'est trés bizzare, donc je vais installer les app une par une, pour trouver celle qui va pas .. ( checkup aussi ne reconnait pas la machine )
> 
> 2 soucis, alors a c'est juste la finition apparement c'est sur tout les modeles , le trackpad est pas parfaitement centrer , si on passe les doigt de la coque autour au trackpad, il est a meme hauteur ou presque, sauf le coin droit en bas , il est un poil plus renfoncé ... mais ca marche, c'est juste un petit default dans cette harmonie jamais vu de maitrise technique ...
> 
> je rappelle que pour moi avec l'ecran, le trackpad reste la grande avancé de ce macbook pro, le verre change tout, les doigt glisse avec un grand plaisir dessus , c'est excellent .


 C'est visible le trackpad ou il faut vraiment etre collé dessus et le sentir au doigt ? Sa sent le trackpad mal monté ( je prie pour que le mien soit nickel car depuis l'iphone apple doit vraiment reprendre ma confiance niveau finition d'assemblage)


----------



## angealexiel (27 Octobre 2008)

alors cela n'est perceptible que par les maniaques comme moi, qui examinent le portable sous toutes les coutures, le trackpad est a même hauteur que le coque, ce qui fait que si on met le doigt sur la coque autour en allant sur le trackpad, les deux se trouvent a la même hauteur , moi mon trackpad est decalé d'environ 1 milimetre a peine , ce qui fait que a gauche il y a un creux de 1 mm , la ou aurait du etre le trackpad, et a droite, 1 mm du trackpad passe sous la coque , ce qui fait que en bas a droite , le trackpad n'est pas a la même hauteur que la coque contrairement au reste du pourtour , comme si il etait pas centré parfaitement, j'aimerais un retour des autres posseseurs , pour savoir si eux aussi ca le fait . mais rien de genant, et vu que j'ai pas d'autres soucis, ca me géne pas plus que ca .

par contre, il m'est arriver un truc trés etrange , d'un seul coup , mon internet par wifi marchait trés mal sur le macbook pro alors que sur le mac pro ca marchait super, bizzarement airport etait connecter a mon reseau, et en faisant alt et en cliquant sur l'icone airport , j'avais les mêmes stats que sur le mac pro, pourtant impossible de naviguer sur les sites... le diagnostic reseau me disait que ma connexion marchait .... ( je n'avais pas installer la mise a jour airport 2008-004.. j'ai tout reinstaller, mais ca la refait , au depart pendant 10 minutes ca marche, puis apres quoi qu'on fasse, meme un reboot , ca marche plus, cette nuit, j'ai reinstaller leopard  , mais sans mettre istat menus, le widget istat , little snitch , et checkup et pour le moment tout marche ... ( j'ai meme appliquer la mise a jour airport , et tout fonctionne )  je ne comprends pas, effectivement certains logiciels peuvent ne plus marcher car le chipset a changer , mais en quoi cela pourrait foutre en l'air ma connexion reseau , CECI N'EST PAS MATERIEL , car en allant sous bootcamp, ma carte reseau marchait parfaitement , donc attention avec les logiciels que je vient de citer, je vous conseillle d'attendre une mise à jour . 

donc bilan, je suis conquis par la machine, elle chauffe pas contrairement au macbook pro d'avant, legerement apres 2 ou 3 heures de jeu , mais c'est incomparable avec lmes anciens ou ca brulait carrement . sous vista des soucis avec le trackpad ( pourtant la version des drivers bootcamp est specifique a ces modeles et embarque de nouvelles options bien sympa sous windows ) et le trackpad que j'adore , qui est genial et precis , mais qui aurait du etre 1 mm plus a gauche , afin d'etre mieux centrer , mais beaucoup de gens ne verront meme pas le soucis . je pense que tout les macbook pro doivent avoir le meme "probleme " car je voit pas pourquoi seul le mien serait plus a droite qu'il ne le faut, vu que tout est automatisé , je pense que tout les modeles ont ca, mais ce n'est en rien genant, c'est juste que la machine aurait été 100 % parfaite sans ce petit bemol .

j'aimerais vraiment que ceux qui ont le nouveaux macbook pro ou macbook, me disent si il voit de quoi je parle , et si pour eux cela est pareil . merci


----------



## clemilow (27 Octobre 2008)

slt, j'ai commander un macbook pro le 14 octobre le 2,4ghz avec 4go de ram et un disque dur 250go 7200tr/min. 

Adresse dexpédition	NIAFLES, FR	24 Oct. 2008
Date de livraison estimée	04 Nov. 2008 (sujet à changement)	 
État actuel de lexpédition	Expédition acheminée	24 Oct. 2008
Signée par	

tjrs pas de mise a jour du transporteur, j'aimerais savoir si j'ai des chance de le recevoir avant le 04 novembre comme il l'indique. merci


----------



## macinside (27 Octobre 2008)

clemilow a dit:


> slt, j'ai commander un macbook pro le 14 octobre le 2,4ghz avec 4go de ram et un disque dur 250go 7200tr/min.
> 
> Adresse dexpédition	NIAFLES, FR	24 Oct. 2008
> Date de livraison estimée	04 Nov. 2008 (sujet à changement)
> ...



il y a déjà le sujet : http://forums.macg.co/switch-et-con...s-nouveaux-macbook-pro-et-macbook-238944.html pour ça 

:modo: on recentre le débat merci :modo:


----------



## inkk (27 Octobre 2008)

@angealexiel

Hello,

J'ai reçu le mien aujourd'hui et moi aussi le trackpad est plus enfoncé dans le coin en bas à droite. Pas très gênant je trouve... ça reste un très bel objet. Une chose qui me gêne plus : les touches de clavier n'ont pas toutes la même luminosité lorsqu'elles sont rétroéclairées. C'est un peu destabilisant. Le "8" est très lumineux, et le "9" beaucoup moins par exemple. 

Ca vous le fait à vous aussi ce genre de différences ?


----------



## alexoy82 (27 Octobre 2008)

Salut à vous, chères fannas de la pomme 
Je viens de recevoir mon nouveau macbook! wouha ! quelle finition ! c'est impressionnant !
Est-ce que l'un d'entre vous à réussi à changer son disque dure ??:mouais:
Pour ma part, j'ai un piti problème : il y a des petites vises arrondies sur les quatre coins du disque dure d'origine qui servent à sa fixation. Pour placer le nouveau disque dur, je dois dévicer ces 4 vises et les mettre sur mon super black scorpio 320Go WD  Le gros problème, c'est que ces vices sont assez spéciales ... ça ressemble à une toute petite "bétéaire" (en forme d'hexagone), ou encore pire à une toute petite "torques" (en étoile). Il y a t-il un bricolleur parmi vous qui pourrait me dire quelle clé utiliser ? merci d'avance


----------



## angealexiel (27 Octobre 2008)

inkk a dit:


> @angealexiel
> 
> Hello,
> 
> ...




merci infiniment, j'avais pas envie de le renvoyer alors que le reste est parfait, pour recevoir une machine qui pourrait avoir d'autres soucis . merci beaucoup ^^

non, effectivement ce n'est pas genant, c'est peut etre fait expres .

en tout cas, plus de soucis de mon coté, j'utilise que mon macbook pro, au lieu du mac pro, histoire de le pousser dans ses retranchements, et je suis bluffer, niveau puissance graphique sous mac OS ou windows c'est vraiment le haut du pavé niveau perf pour portables, et je tiens a rajouter que apres 4 heures de world of warcraft qui est super fluide en reso native et tout a fond , le portable chauffe vraiment trés peu, le dessus est tiede , pas chaud , et le dessous est chaud, mais meme sur des cuisses nues, ca brule pas du tout, contrairement aux autres ou le dessus et le dessous etait bouillant, et en plus il ventile moins fort , bref , du bonheur, pour moi le portable ultime que apple est sorti jusqu'a maintenant .

alors et vous, dites nous aussi vos impressions ceux qui l'ont recu .  quest ce qui vous a plu , deplu ?


----------



## angealexiel (27 Octobre 2008)

alexoy82 a dit:


> Salut à vous, chères fannas de la pomme
> Je viens de recevoir mon nouveau macbook! wouha ! quelle finition ! c'est impressionnant !
> Est-ce que l'un d'entre vous à réussi à changer son disque dure ??:mouais:
> Pour ma part, j'ai un piti problème : il y a des petites vises arrondies sur les quatre coins du disque dure d'origine qui servent à sa fixation. Pour placer le nouveau disque dur, je dois dévicer ces 4 vises et les mettre sur mon super black scorpio 320Go WD  Le gros problème, c'est que ces vices sont assez spéciales ... ça ressemble à une toute petite "bétéaire" (en forme d'hexagone), ou encore pire à une toute petite "torques" (en étoile). Il y a t-il un bricolleur parmi vous qui pourrait me dire quelle clé utiliser ? merci d'avance



non ces vis la sont les vis du disque dur, tu dois pas les enlever, normalement ya une seule vis a enlever , au milieu en haut . differente des petites vis du disque dur, ( mais ne touche pas au vis du disque dur ... ca sert a rien ^^) regarde le manuel aussi, c'est decrit comment faire .... ^^ ca sert a ca aussi un manuel xD


----------



## Bijot (28 Octobre 2008)

*alexoy82 -> *Essaye avec une clé Allen !!!


----------



## angealexiel (28 Octobre 2008)

Bijot a dit:


> *alexoy82 -> *Essaye avec une clé Allen !!!



ptdrrr


----------



## alexoy82 (28 Octobre 2008)

Pour revenir au changement du disque dur du nouveau macbook, Apple a éffectivement oubliée de nous préciser dans leur manuel que le HD de remplacement devait avoir quatre petites vises arrondies fixées sur ses coins (ces vises s'emboitent dans le système de fixation). Si comme moi vous achetté un HD totalement nu, il vous faudra prévoir de déplacer ces 4 vises sur votre nouveau HD. L'outil qui convient pour effectuer cette opération est une clée allen de 0.9 mm (la plus petite qui existe à ma connaissance). Attention, cet outil est relativement difficile à trouvé !


----------



## alexoy82 (28 Octobre 2008)

La clé allen 0.9 mm est trop petite .... et la 1.5 ne rentre pas. Je vous tiendrais au courant lorsque j'aurais trouver la bonne clé.


----------



## Pierre-Nico (28 Octobre 2008)

voilà j'ai reçu le miens aujourd'hui.

alors voilà mes premières impressions à chaud...

1/ Finition : extraordinaire, bien que sur le miens j'ai l'impression qu'au niveau des HP le travail est un peu baclé... c'est pas très propre... mais sinon robustesse, qualité sont bien au rendez-vous. je n'ai jamais vue un telle qualité de fabrication sur un ordinateur portable !

2/ Ecran, il est vraiment très beau, et je pense vraiment que les reflets ne sont pas un problème ! quand on se concentre sur l'écran, ils disparaissent ! l'image est très très belle, les couleurs son tops !

3/ Trackpad, top !

sinon je ne suis pas arrivé à configurer Call Of Duty 4 pour le faire fonctionner de manière optimale, je ne comprend pas grand chose !


----------



## alexoy82 (28 Octobre 2008)

ça y est j'ai trouvé la bonne clé pour changer le HD du nouveau macbook ! Il s'agit d'une clé Torx T6


----------



## Florian95 (28 Octobre 2008)

On peux changer à sa guisse SSD ou HDD ?


----------



## kevinh44fr (28 Octobre 2008)

Je le trouve génial moi aussi.
Petit défault clavier : la touche maj vérouillé est très dur à activer (plusieurs clics)


----------



## angealexiel (28 Octobre 2008)

kevinh44fr a dit:


> Je le trouve génial moi aussi.
> Petit défault clavier : la touche maj vérouillé est très dur à activer (plusieurs clics)




non c normal kevin, sur tout les claviers apple comme ca , maintenant il faut faire une pression plus longue pour que ca s'enclenche, elle s'allume en vert, ensuite pour l'enlever tu peut faire une pression rapide normale , il ont fait cela pour eviter d'activer la touche aciddentellement, donc si tu appuis vite dessus, ca marche pas, essaie tu verras .

je suis impressioner par le fait qu'il chauffe pas, j'ai joué dessus tout l'apres midi pour voir encore uen fois, sur la 9600 GT, est il etait tiede , au dessous et au dessus, meme pas chaud... les temps sont bien plus basses que sur le macbook pro santa rosa  par exemple . je n'aurais pas cru ca .


----------



## kevinh44fr (28 Octobre 2008)

D'accord je comprends, merci de la précision ^^
Donc : plus de défaults 

oui, aucun bruit, et très froid (j'ai pas joué dessus non plus)


----------



## francois67000 (28 Octobre 2008)

Ca fait à peine une petite journée que je l'ai voici mes commentaires sur ce produit : 

- toujours aussi bien rangé et le packaging a bien maigri
- finissions superbes
- écran certe très effet miroir mais magnifique dans les contrastes
- carte graphique (chez moi 512 mo) tout simplement excellente, Crysis, Far Cry 2 tourne parfaitement en natif en mode moyen/eleve. 
- le touchpad est bon malgré un bruit du click pas top
- l'autonomie est d'environ 4h 30 en mode wifi et luminosité à 60 %. A voir pour l'achat de batterie à 60 watts/heure. 
- Il chauffe à peine et je ne l'ai jamais entendu malgré une utilisation création vidéos.


----------



## Solidsnake31 (28 Octobre 2008)

Je l'ai reçu aujourd'hui tester en ce moment d'entrée c'est la grande claque la finition est fabuleuse  la qualité de l'ecran a tombé le style  emerveille les sens, pas de pixels morts  , les touches du clavier  sont pas superbement droite mais cela se voit encore moins que sur les claviers blancs  apple ( clavier fil imac macbook ancien )  finition qui frise la perfection ( trackpad une merveille a part le clic beaucoup trop fort )

Un seul defaut esthetique  ( une legere différence quand on le ferme au niveau des cotés  un coté de lecran epouse mieux que l'autre , c'est très leger  ( moins d'un mm)  a noter aussi que de derriere au niveau du bloc noir si on regarde bien on vois legerement les charnières

Mais le déballage c'est merveilleux qu'est ce que c'est beau  à en pleurer et mac os c'est si  fluide  ( bien mieux qu'en hackintosh je sais pas bien !!!! )

Un switcheur heureux une finition bien meilleur que l'iphone merci apple  Adieu pc !!!!!


----------



## Nico911 (28 Octobre 2008)

Ça donne envie! Vivement que le mien arrive


----------



## kevinh44fr (28 Octobre 2008)

Pour l'effet miroir.
Oui, quand il est éteint on se voit.
Mais sinon, là moi je n'ai aucun problème.
Je testerai plus tard en plein soleil (quand il y'en aura en fait ^^)


----------



## Jeromac (29 Octobre 2008)

Solidsnake31 a dit:


> les touches du clavier  sont pas superbement droite mais cela se voit encore moins que sur les claviers blancs  apple



J'ai moi aussi cet effet, comme si les touches "penchaient" du côté droit. A mon avis ça devrait pouvoir être corrigé en démontant l'ordinateur ?


----------



## francois67000 (29 Octobre 2008)

C'est légèrement bombé sur la partie centrale du clavier donc c'est normal. On le voit peut quand même


----------



## Solidsnake31 (29 Octobre 2008)

francois67000 a dit:


> C'est légèrement bombé sur la partie centrale du clavier donc c'est normal. On le voit peut quand même



tous les claviers apple de ce type ont ce defaut de toute façon honnetement à l'utilisation on s'en rend même pas compte  si on veut trouver des defauts on en trouvera toujours

Comme par exemple quand on ferme son macbook pro c'est pas exactement la meme délimitation entre la partie basse et haute des deux cotés , si on cherchera vraiment on en trouvera d'autres

Stupéfait par la qualité des haut parleurs pour un portable , sinon c'est un régal totale ( batterie un peu longue a recharger entièrement )

Système hyper réactif mobile me gratuit 2 mois gratuit hyper bien pensé 

Vraiment ce portable a une avance sur les pc en conforts utilisateurs immense :love:


Adieu bilou !!!!!!


----------



## GenOMac (29 Octobre 2008)

Putain ca me saoule d'être encore sur le topic des trackeux ....J'en peus plus la ... 
Je les appelle !!! Ca fera 3 fois en 3 jours . Moi aussi j'ai envie de donner mes impressions..


----------



## Nico911 (29 Octobre 2008)

> Putain ca me saoule d'être encore sur le topic des trackeux ....J'en peus plus la ...


Comme moi!! Le magasin doit m'appeler cette semaine normalement pour prévenir qu'il est arrivé...


----------



## GauthZilla (29 Octobre 2008)

Ayé, à mon tour de donner mon avis ;-)

J'ai donc recu hier un macbook pro haut de gamme (2,53 GHZ, 4Go de Ram, disque dur 5400t/minute).

J'ai été un peu décu sur le coup, la coque ayant été légérement enfoncée à un endroit lors du montage.... (ce n'est vraiment rien, mais étant donné que je suis un enormissime maniaque, ca m'a tout chamboulé sur le coup ^^)

Bref, passé ce premier à priori, j'ai pu dcouvrir la machine ! Un véritable émerveillement, c'est le meilleur ordinateur que j'aie jamais possédé ^^
Les ventilos ne se mettent quasiment jamais en route, même quand on tire sur la machine (virtualisation, téléchargements, films etc..). 

J'ai aussi installé Win XP pour les jeux... Bah mazette, Far Cry 2 tourne avec tous les détails au maximum sans aucun soucis !!!! Pour la peine, j'ai décidé de me commander fallout 3, on verrra ce que ca va donner 

Concernant le clavier, il est vraiment parfait... Beaucoup plus dur que sur un macbook, la texture est aussi assez différente, elle "accroche" plus... Ce qui est, à mon avis, beaucoup mieux ;-)

L'écran... Oui, on peut se coiffer devant s'il est éteint. Non ce n'est pas génant dès que l'ordinateur tourne... D'ailleurs, les couleurs me paraissent véritablement magnifiques ;-)

Enfin, pour terminer, j'aimerai aussi préciser que j'ai été agréablement surpris par le son : l'ajout d'un subwoofer, aussi modeste soit-il, permet ENFIN d'écouter de la musique sur son portable dans des conditions correctes ;-)


----------



## inkk (29 Octobre 2008)

Bon personne pour me répondre ?

Les diodes servant au rétroéclairage du clavier n'ont pas l'air de délivrer la même intensité. Ainsi la touche "8" parait beaucoup plus lumineuse que la "9" par exemple...

Ca vous fait ça à vous aussi ??!!


----------



## inkk (29 Octobre 2008)

Voilà une ptite photo (c'est plus criant en vrai)


----------



## GauthZilla (29 Octobre 2008)

Ca me rassure quand même un peu de voir qu'on est tous d'horribles maniaques :-D

Pour répondre à ta question, je n'ai pas eu cette impression hier soir....


----------



## inkk (29 Octobre 2008)

éhéh...

non je ne pense pas être un horrible maniaque... sur la photo ca ne se voit pas trop mais en vrai c'est assez destabilisant, surtout pour les gens comme moi qui sont pas dactylo dans l'âme et regarde le clavier quand il tape  Après c'est sur ca ne n'empêche pas de m'en servir !


----------



## Jeromac (29 Octobre 2008)

inkk a dit:


> Bon personne pour me répondre ?
> 
> Les diodes servant au rétroéclairage du clavier n'ont pas l'air de délivrer la même intensité. Ainsi la touche "8" parait beaucoup plus lumineuse que la "9" par exemple...
> 
> Ca vous fait ça à vous aussi ??!!



Chez moi j'ai regardé je ne fais pas ce constat. Ca m'a l'air d'être lumineux équitablement. En revanche, juste ce "problème" de touches de clavier imparfaitement droites.

Ah, j'ai eu aussi peur : en examinant l'écran à la lumière, que vois-je, une rayure 

En fait c'était du collant de je ne sais quoi   en frottant un peu c'est parti.


----------



## angealexiel (29 Octobre 2008)

moi la lumiere est nomale sous tout le clavier, je voit pas ce soucis la, et je voit pas de quoi vous parler a propos des touches pas droite, j'ai 3 wireless keyboard, 1 avec fil , le macbook air, et celui la, et je n'ai jamais entendu ou vu ce soucis .... bizzare, sinin vous avez vous vomme moi et un autre brave gars du forum , le trackpad qui laissse 1 mm de vide a gauche , et qui ressort bien de la coque partout en etant a la meme hauteur que la coque , sauf  dans le coin en bas  a droite ou la on dirait que le bas du trackpad passe dessous la coque , comme si le trackpad etait mal centré a a peine u milimetre de trop vers la droite . est ce que vous avez ca , car apparement en fait ce serait voulu ... sur les forums americains ils disent que c'est normal ... même si cela se voit pas a moins de regarder de prés et que ce n'est pas genant j'aimerais etre sur que c'est normal .


----------



## jujusous3 (29 Octobre 2008)

Je viens de retourner voir les macbook pro pour la troisième fois aujourd'hui, j'hésitais à mort à switcher, mais là à force de découvrir mac osx, je deviens accro:rateau: Donc maintenant une chose est sur : Je prends un MAC! Mais viens ensuite les petites hésitations : J'ai pu voir le macbook , l'ancien macbook pro et le macbook air les uns à coté des autres et au niveau de l'écran ya de grosses diffèrences, le meilleur de tous est sans conteste celui du macbook air, certes il est brillant mais on dirait à coté du macbook qu'il est matte. Mais malheuresement le macbook air c'est pas possible pour moi(pas assez puissant). Donc cela me laisse le choix entre le macbook pro ancienne génération et le nouveau, je n'ai pas pu les voir cote à cote, mais franchement je m'attendais à moins bien pour l'écran de l'ancien macbook pro, je pensais qu'il avait une teinte "jaune", eh bien je l'ai trouvé excellent, quand je l'ai comparé à celui du macbook franchement c'était le jour et la nuit, l'écran de l'ancien macbook pro était franchement plus attrayant, non briallant et aussi beau. Après c'est vrai qu'il y a des diffèrences entre l'écran du nouveau macbook et l'écran du nouveau macbook pro mais j'avoue que l'aspect mat de l'ancien macbook pro m'a beaucoup plus, tout comme le design intérieur que je préfère à celui du nouveau macbook pro. Le seul hic c'est que niveau solitdité et design extérieur, le nouveau macbook pro est beaucoup plus soigné c'est évident. 

Du coup j'hésite entre le nouveau et l'ancien macbook pro, comme je peux avoir le nouveau macbook pro pour 1500 euros avec l'adc student la diffèrence de prix n'est pas très grande.


----------



## GauthZilla (29 Octobre 2008)

OUUUUch.... Ca sent mauvais pour moi....

Il arrive que mon trackpad déconne complétement.... Je crois que ca va signifier un retour chez Apple....

Je les appelle demain pour voir...


----------



## NitraXx (30 Octobre 2008)

Après de très loin mois d'hésitation j'ai enfin switché 

Le choix s'est posé sur le MBP 2,4 GHz, 2Go DDR3

Verdict : 

Je l'utilise depuis hier matin, aucun reproche pour le moment, ligne magnifique, finesse ( et oui comparé a mon ancien Asus :rateau: )
Silence total , les ventilos ne se sont activés qu'une seule fois et pour qu'une poignée de secondes à cause d'un trop grand nombre d'applis simultanément.
Il chauffe pas du tout excessivement, voir quasiment pas la plupart du temps (je n'ai ressenti aucun changement lors de l'encodage d'un DVD)

L'écran même si le brillant était contre mon grès à la base, rien a redire, les couleurs sont magnifiques et les reflets peu visibles avec la luminosité assez forte.
Les hauts parleurs sont tout simplement super !

Voila sinon pour les problème que je vois écris au dessus , je n'ai ni un clavier bombé même en le regardant 5 min ^^,  ni un éclairage disproportionné du clavier. 

Le seul point faible serait pour moi au niveau de la trop grande facilité a déplacé l'écran, la charnière étant je trouve pas assez dure. Mais ce n'est qu'un petit détail.


----------



## Jeromac (30 Octobre 2008)

NitraXx a dit:


> Voila sinon pour les problème que je vois écris au dessus , je n'ai ni un clavier bombé même en le regardant 5 min ^^,  ni un éclairage disproportionné du clavier.



En fait je n'ai pas remarqué un "bombage" du clavier, c'est juste qu'en y regardant de plus pres, les touches ne sont pas parfaitement centrées, et cela donne un effet de touches tombant vers la droite. Je m'en suis aperçu car avant de recevoir le Mac j'avais lu un message indiquant que les touches du clavier n'étaient pas parfaitement alignées. C'est pour ça que je l'ai tout de suite vu, mais je pense que je n'aurai pas vu si je n'y avais pas prété attention.



NitraXx a dit:


> Le seul point faible serait pour moi au niveau de la trop grande facilité a déplacé l'écran, la charnière étant je trouve pas assez dure. Mais ce n'est qu'un petit détail.



Ca je pense que c'est voulu, pour pas qu'on ait à poser une main sur la base de l'ordinateur pour ouvrir le capot


----------



## GauthZilla (30 Octobre 2008)

Petites nouvelles de mon histoire :

Mon MacBook Pro va être remplacé gracieusement par Apple... J'apprécie vraiment leur SAV, tout s'est fait sans aucun soucis... Vraiment cool 

Reste maintenant à voir combien de temps je vais encore être privé de mon précieux :mouais:


----------



## kevinh44fr (30 Octobre 2008)

Ben moi, toujours aucun problème.
Pour une fois, j'ai rien eu à installer pour faire marcher l'imprimante.
Je suis très content de la facilité pour laquelle on désinstalle et installe une application.
J'ai installé XP via bootcamp (obligé...) et aucun problème. Un vrai bijou lui aussi.
Et l'écran rend tellement bien les couleurs que XP devient plus jolie et plus agréable ^^
Au niveau de la chaleur, du ventilo et du bruit : Tout ça commence à venir après 3H d'utilisation ou 2H d'utilisation intense (videos, surf, mail, telechargement)
Mais le MBP devient seulement tiède. 
Le bruit, soit y'en a pas, soit il très faible.
Et le ventilo, je l'entends pas tourné.

2 points négatifs : 
-Disposition des touches du clavier. Quand on vient d'un PC c'est pénible
-Ecran un peu miroir quand il y'a de la lumière (fenêtre) derrière soi. Mais pas vraiment super gênant. Le rendu des couleurs efface ce côté négatif ^^


----------



## jujusous3 (30 Octobre 2008)

quelqu'un pourrai poster des photos de l'écran avec une fenetre derrière lui ou dans d'autres conditions de lumière pour voir un peu ce que ça donne, meme si je l'ai déjà vu plusieurs fois à la fnac.  Y a t'il quelqu'un qui avait un ancien MBP avant d'acheter le nouveau? Qu'est ce qu'il pense de l'écran?


----------



## Looli (30 Octobre 2008)

jujusous3 a dit:


> quelqu'un pourrai poster des photos de l'écran avec une fenetre derrière lui ou dans d'autres conditions de lumière pour voir un peu ce que ça donne, meme si je l'ai déjà vu plusieurs fois à la fnac.  Y a t'il quelqu'un qui avait un ancien MBP avant d'acheter le nouveau? Qu'est ce qu'il pense de l'écran?



+1

Et au niveau du rendu couleur ? Les reflets sont une chose, mais est-ce que le rendu couleur a l'air assez fidèle de la réalité ou c'est fort saturé et trompeur ? Je parle pour un travail de retouche d'image... Je ne demande pas l'équivalence d'un écran externe à 1500 euros mais est-ce que c'est fort correct comme rendu ?

Olivier


----------



## Jeromac (30 Octobre 2008)

jujusous3 a dit:


> quelqu'un pourrai poster des photos de l'écran avec une fenetre derrière lui ou dans d'autres conditions de lumière pour voir un peu ce que ça donne, meme si je l'ai déjà vu plusieurs fois à la fnac.  Y a t'il quelqu'un qui avait un ancien MBP avant d'acheter le nouveau? Qu'est ce qu'il pense de l'écran?



Ca n'aurait à mon sens pas beaucoup d'intérêt car un appareil photo ne voit pas de la même façon que notre oeil et la façon ne serait pas représentative de ce que ça donne réellement.

Sinon pour ma part, moi qui ait toujours préféré les écrans mat pour cause de reflets, et bien j'avoue que la seule fois ou ça brille et que je me vois dedans c'est quand l'ordinateur est éteint. Dès que je l'allume, la luminosité est tellement eblouissante (au sens positif du terme) que l'écran brillant s'oublie.


----------



## jujusous3 (30 Octobre 2008)

Looli a dit:


> +1
> 
> Et au niveau du rendu couleur ? Les reflets sont une chose, mais est-ce que le rendu couleur a l'air assez fidèle de la réalité ou c'est fort saturé et trompeur ? Je parle pour un travail de retouche d'image... Je ne demande pas l'équivalence d'un écran externe à 1500 euros mais est-ce que c'est fort correct comme rendu ?
> 
> Olivier



Les couleurs sont saturés et belles, mais elles sont loin de reproduire la réalité...


----------



## spyan (30 Octobre 2008)

Bon, alors à mon tour de vous livrer mes impressions ! 
J'ai donc reçu mon Macbook Pro mardi Matin et depuis c'est dramatique, je n'arrive pas à décrocher !
Par où commencer ?
Par le déballage bien sûr ! Quelle émotion, un Package magnifique, comme d'hab. Ensuite on ouvre le portable et là c'est l'extase, il est magnifique avec un étrange sentiment d'extreme robustesse, avec des lignes tranchées à la perfection.
Le clavier est sublime, avec un toucher nouveau qui est excellent ! Je dois dire que mes touches sont alignées à la perfection, et qu'elles sont toutes rétroéclairées avec la même intensité, ce qui n'est pas le cas des claviers des MacBook.

Après deux heures d'utilisation intense, il ne chauffe toujours pas, même quand plusieurs applis gourmandes sont lancées !


Bref une pure meveille...


----------



## jujusous3 (30 Octobre 2008)

Et l'écran? C'est ton premier macbook pro?


----------



## JhonB (30 Octobre 2008)

Salut à tous, je suis aussi l'heureux possesseur du nouveau macbook Pro et je suis un peu novice!! Mais il est PARFAIT !

J'aurai 2questions:

Comment fait-on pour passer d'une carte Graphique à lautre?
Et comment supprime-t-on des programmes? (Pour qu'il efface tout)


----------



## JhonB (30 Octobre 2008)

Merci


----------



## spyan (30 Octobre 2008)

jujusous3 a dit:


> Et l'écran? C'est ton premier macbook pro?



OUi c'est mon premier MBP, j'avais avant un macbook !

Donc point de vue écran, je ne suis pas destabilisé ! Mais il est clair que celui du nouveau MBP est beaucoup plus beau, avec un rendu des couleurs incroyable ! Par rapport à mon ancien MB, c'est la nuit et le jour : l'ecran de ce nouveau MBP est beaucoup moins brillant, ou du moins il a été mieux traité contre les reflets que mon vieux MB blanc ! D'autre part, les noirs sont d'un profond magnifique, ils ne sont pas gris !!

Bref, je ne sais pas que dire pour rassurer les sceptiques, si ce n'est qu'ils aillent le voir en magasin et qu'ils le manipulent un peu !


----------



## ordimans (30 Octobre 2008)

Salut
JE viens également livrer mes impressions, bah normal quoi clavier top et silencieux, écran parfait

Pas de problème de luminosité entre la touche 8 et 9

premier mac par contre je débute donc les raccourcis c'est pas trop ça j'ai mis 5 min à trouver le arobase @, là je poste depuis le MBP.
J'ai commencé à trouver les préférences donc j'explore petit à petit ca va c'est bien ranger, c'est juste finder qui me dérange moi qui aime bien avoir des dossiers sur le bureau en vrac là je peux pas et pareil pour télécharger des applis ca rajoute un disk c'est bizarre.

Les touches fonctions on appuie direct dessus mais si on veut utiliser F5 pour actualiser comment fait on ?

Pour le trackpad je le trouve hyper pratique, j'ai augmenté la vitesse car sion j'aimais pas mais moi qui étais retissent et bien il est quasi parfait, pas de problème de niveau il est parfaitement aligné je suis pas un pointilleux non plus.
Le clic droit j'ai mis avec deux goûts plus simple que dans le coin inférieur pour l'instant je fais comme ça, les 2 doigts ca marche bien le zoom aussi avec Ctrl j'aime bien et heureusement c'est hyper bien expliqué sur la page de configuration du Trackpad.
Les haut parleurs pour le son de bienvenue j'étais surpris j'ai pas encore ajouté de la musique car je sais pas comment accéder à mon partage windows.

SInon déballage wahou, l'adaptateur secteur on peut mettre soit le cable ou direct sur la prise c'est le pied. Sinon je me débrouille mieux qu'à la FNac ou j'accrochais pas trop.

Pas de touche supprimer

Sinon pas d'onglet sur Safari c'est pas top.


----------



## Pierre-Nico (30 Octobre 2008)

après quelques jours d'utilisation, je viens livrer plus amples impressions.

l'écran est toujours aussi agréable à regarder, le clavier toujours top, aucun problème de rétroéclairage, même si parfois le capteur de lumière s'amuse un peu tout seul. il ne chauffe pas des masses (sauf quand j'ai joué à Age of Empires III sur mon lit, ouch, c'était bouillant en dessous, aucun, mais aucun bruit même du disque dur (7200 tr/min).

petit hic, la batterie, pas top... je ne tiens pas les 4h en 9600 GT... mais c'est vrai qu'il suffit de jouer avec la luminosité pour remarqué un certain gain ! 

sinon moi j'ai un petit défaut, on dirait que la taille au laser de mes haut-parleurs a été bâclée... pas grand chose, enfin rien qui ne me déçoive, voilà une photo, quelqu'un d'autre a aussi ce "problème" ?






on dirait de la poussière mais non...


----------



## rizoto (30 Octobre 2008)

ordimans a dit:


> Sinon pas d'onglet sur Safari c'est pas top.



Va faire un tour dans les préférences.


----------



## GauthZilla (30 Octobre 2008)

Pierre-Nico a dit:


> sinon moi j'ai un petit défaut, on dirait que la taille au laser de mes haut-parleurs a été bâclée... pas grand chose, enfin rien qui ne me déçoive, voilà une photo, quelqu'un d'autre a aussi ce "problème" ?
> on dirait de la poussière mais non...



JE confirme avoir eu le même "problème" sur mon MBP qui va partir au SAV... (aucun lien de cause à effet, je te rassure )
De mon coté, j'avais plus l'impression que ce sont les composants juste en dessous qui donnent cette impression...


----------



## ordimans (30 Octobre 2008)

JE vois pas bien le problème avec les hautparleurs enfin faut dire j'utilise mon ouie et pas mes yeux pour les écouteurs mes yeux sont sur l'écran xD
Non sérieux moi ils ont l'air bien fait pleins de petits trous et surtout le son ca dépote, faut que je test une vidéo. Là je suis en train de mettre ma musique par FTP car j'ai pas réussi autrement, avec filzzilla sur Vista qui up sur le bureau du Mac
J'aurai aimé accéder au PC avec le Mac mais j'ai pas encore trouvé où c'était enfin j'arrive déjà à partager le Mac c'est déjà ça. Sinon pour les préférences merci en faite je débute et je n'avais pas vu que à chaque fois la barre en haut changeais pour l'appli et j'ai trouvé toutl es menus d'itunes car je cherchais en vein avec un clique droit et tout j'y arrivais pas et donc Safari aussi j'ai configuré pour les onglets et ce n'est pas Ctrl+T mais Cmd+T en gros tout les raccourcis Win avec Ctrl je remplace par Cmd je crois.
Les touches du clavier sont vraiment bien placés le + et = par exemple.

JhonB pour passer d'une CG à l'autre je suis tombé dessus tout à l'heure en cliquant sur la batterie et Economiseur d'énergie il me semble avoir vu l'option, la je le recharge ca m'a annoncé moins de 4h.
LEs jeux faut que je test mais je vais devoir mettre WIndows mais pas envie pour l'instant j'essaye de m'habituer à Mac quand même sinon je serais tout le temps sous WIndows. J'ai testé amsn mais j'aime pas du tout je préfè!re de loin WLM.

Sinon puis je importer mes favoris de Firefox du PC sur Safari MAC avec la barre personnelle ?

Qu'avez vous mis pour le clic secondaire ?
Personnelement je n'aime pas à un doigt dans le coin inférieur droite car moi j'utilise tout le trackpad et j'appuie direct donc il m'arrive d'appuyer dans le coin inférieur droit pour un lien et je ne veux pas le menu. Donc j'ai réglé à deux doigts et comme ça je met mes deux doigts et ca va bien je commence à m'y habituer. On tape très vite sur le clavier plus vite que sur mon G15 et enfin passer un portable ca faisait longtemps que je voulais xD.

Maintenant j'ai encore quelques trucs à régler, j'ai lancé le truc mise à jour des applis car je peux pas brancher mon Iphone à Itunes, sinon peut on utiliser la iphone en modem, il me semble que ca marchait que sur mac pour l'instant c'est pour cela que je pose la question.

Je sais pas si c'est le topic conseillé, mais bon je livre mes impressions en tant que débutant et en même temps j'essaye d'apprendre.
Luminosité des touches RAS
Ecran RAS ah si quand j'ai allumé sur l'écran blanc j'ai cru qu'il y avait un pixel mort noir ouf c'était une pousière.
Sinon faut que je lreboot pour voir combien de temps ça prend.
Et j'ai configuré un compte au démarrage avec un login et mdp mais est ce que ca va me le demander à chaque démarrage car bon j'ai jamais vraiment utilisé sur le PC et je voulais pas commencer avec MAC enfinc 'est peut être mieux pour l'école après au moins tout le monde ne peut pas s'en servir.
Le port Magsafe c'est impressionnant c'est aimanté j'ai été surpris.

A quoi sert la touche tout en haut à droite ?
Et que signifie le symbole sur la touche Alt en bas ?

j'ai testé Guitar Band c'est pas mal un vrai synthé sur l'ordi c'est vraiment bien mais je suis pas Musicien dans l'âme;

Après tout ce que j'ai à faire il me faudra trouver une solution pour Iphone et Agenda j'hésite avec Mobile ME car mon école utiliser Microsoft Exchange donc j'ai vu que l'iphone le gérais mais sur Mac il y a un logiciel ?
Funambol c'est pas compatible c'est un truc à part concurrent gratuit à Mobile Me ?

PS: J'aurai du numéroté mes questions

Vaut il mieux iwork ou Office ?

Sinon j'ai du mal à l'ouvrir moi mais les charnières je les trouve plutôt dur voire très dur chez moi.
Et 15,4 c'est vraiment nikel je voyais ca plus petit.
Il y a bien un logiciel de montage vidéo genre Movie Maker en mieux d'origine sur le MAc ?

Et sinon le DD je l'ai entendu gratter au démarrage mais c'était parce qu'il était gelé je pense il fait 0°C chez moi.
Il n'y a pas de touche supprimer sur le Mac ?


----------



## Pierre-Nico (30 Octobre 2008)

GauthZilla a dit:


> JE confirme avoir eu le même "problème" sur mon MBP qui va partir au SAV... (aucun lien de cause à effet, je te rassure )



pour quelle raison part-il en SAV ???


----------



## jujusous3 (30 Octobre 2008)

GauthZilla a dit:


> OUUUUch.... Ca sent mauvais pour moi....
> 
> Il arrive que mon trackpad déconne complétement.... Je crois que ca va signifier un retour chez Apple....
> 
> Je les appelle demain pour voir...



Voila, je pense que c'est pour ça


----------



## itako (30 Octobre 2008)

ordimans a dit:


> Pas de touche supprimer
> 
> Sinon pas d'onglet sur Safari c'est pas top.




Si il y'a des onglets! 

Pour supprimer tu fais CMD + flèche pour supprimer des caractères et tout ça...


----------



## GauthZilla (30 Octobre 2008)

jujusous3 a dit:


> Voila, je pense que c'est pour ça



Grace à un message d'ordimans sur le topic du tracking, je viens de me rendre compte qu'il y avait peut être un autre problème....

Le cache permettant de protéger la batterie et le disque dur (à l'avant du MBP) est-il mobile sur vos ordis ? Sur le mien, il y a du jeu, il est mobile.....


----------



## ThP (30 Octobre 2008)

@ ordimans

Concernant tes petites questions, je vais essayer d'apporter quelques réponses ;-)

- le bouton en haut à droite est la touche "éjecte" qui permet d'éjecter tes CD ou DVD.
- une astuce technique très pratique pour visualiser un clavier virtuel : 
se rendre dans préférences systèmes, icône "International", onglet "Menu Saisie", activer le "Visualiseur de clavier" et au bas de l'écran activer "Afficher le menu saisie dans la barre des menus". Un petit drapeau apparaît dans la barre en haut. Cliquer dessus et "Afficher Visualiseur de clavier". Avec ce petit outil, il est possible d'identifier tous les caractères accessibles par combinaison de touche(s). Essayer notamment le shift, le alt, et shift+alt, etc.
- office : Micrososft Office ou Open Office ? iWork permet de lire les docx, si ce que tu cherchais à savoir.
- logiciel de montage vidéo : c'est iMovie HD
- la touche supprimer s'obtient par la touche fonction (fn, en bas à gauche) + suppr (la flèche en haut à droite au dessus de la touche entrée ^^)
- pour les raccourcis, c'est ce que tu as trouvé ^^
 (dans un navigateur web, cmd+T : nouvel onglet, cmd+n : nouvelle page cmd+r : rafraîchissement de la page, cmd+w : ferme l'onglet ou la page)
 l'habituel copié-collé c'est cmd+c , cmd+v, cmd+x (couper)
- ensuite si jamais tu avais un problème avec une appli qui tournerait dans le vide et qui boufferait les proc, il y a la combinaison de touche alt+cmd+esc qui permet de forcer l'application à quitter.
- pour changer d'appli, le fameux cmd+tab marche aussi ici
- pour Exchanger, je ne sais pas trop, il est peut-être possible de gérer ta messagerie avec Mail
- utiliser un iPhone en modem n'est officiellement pas admis (une app était sortie et a été retirée)
- pour ta connexion ftp, il faut te rendre sur le finder (faire cmd+tab pour y arriver), menu "Aller", "se connecter au serveur". Remplir les infos nécessaires, une page s'ouvre avec les éléments du ftp. Ensuite drag and drop.

Bonne continuation dans la découverte du monde féerique Apple.


----------



## Solidsnake31 (30 Octobre 2008)

Pierre-Nico a dit:


> après quelques jours d'utilisation, je viens livrer plus amples impressions.
> 
> l'écran est toujours aussi agréable à regarder, le clavier toujours top, aucun problème de rétroéclairage, même si parfois le capteur de lumière s'amuse un peu tout seul. il ne chauffe pas des masses (sauf quand j'ai joué à Age of Empires III sur mon lit, ouch, c'était bouillant en dessous, aucun, mais aucun bruit même du disque dur (7200 tr/min).
> 
> ...


c'est normal en fait j'ai pas vu sa pendant 3 jours et dans une certaine salle et une lumière sous un certain angle j'ai failli faire une sincope mais en fait c'est normal tu vois effectivement le dessous pkoi je ne sais pas mais sous un certain angle de lumière sa rend comme sa c'est tres bizzare tu bouges la tete et tu revois les trous normalement   mais c'est vrai que quand on s'en apercoit sa fait franchement dég...... mais sa se vois rarement


----------



## JhonB (30 Octobre 2008)

Personne ne sait comment switcher de Carte Graphie?? :O


----------



## Pierre-Nico (30 Octobre 2008)

Solidsnake31 a dit:


> c'est normal en fait j'ai pas vu sa pendant 3 jours et dans une certaine salle et une lumière sous un certain angle j'ai failli faire une sincope mais en fait c'est normal tu vois effectivement le dessous pkoi je ne sais pas mais sous un certain angle de lumière sa rend comme sa c'est tres bizzare tu bouges la tete et tu revois les trous normalement   mais c'est vrai que quand on s'en apercoit sa fait franchement dég...... mais sa se vois rarement



merci tu me rassures, mais moi sur mon bureau avec mon angle de vision et la lumière ambiante, je le vois tout le temps...


----------



## JhonB (30 Octobre 2008)

Pierre-Nico a dit:


> après quelques jours d'utilisation, je viens livrer plus amples impressions.
> 
> l'écran est toujours aussi agréable à regarder, le clavier toujours top, aucun problème de rétroéclairage, même si parfois le capteur de lumière s'amuse un peu tout seul. il ne chauffe pas des masses (sauf quand j'ai joué à Age of Empires III sur mon lit, ouch, c'était bouillant en dessous, aucun, mais aucun bruit même du disque dur (7200 tr/min).
> 
> ...


 
Comment fais-tu pour passer en 9600GT? Je ne trouve pas le parametre!


----------



## Pierre-Nico (30 Octobre 2008)

lol, excuse nous JohnB pour ne pas t'avoir répondu plus tôt, alors en fait tu vas dans les préférences systèmes, tu cliques sur l'ampoule "économiseur d'énergie" et la tu choisis entre "meilleure autonomie de la batterie" (9400M) ou "meilleure performance" (9600M GT) ensuite hop, un petit relog et c'est good !


----------



## JhonB (30 Octobre 2008)

A putain, c'est tout ! Je chercher abondement ou trouver les cartes graphiques, mais j'ai rien trouver, moi perso en 9400, je tiens pas les 5heures non plus... meme pas sur que je tienne 4h !!

Merci en tout cas!


----------



## Maximouse (30 Octobre 2008)

Une petite question aux heureux qui l'on déjà, comment faite vous pour choisir la carte graphique sous windaube XP par exemple ?

Vous devez la choisir avant de redémarrer ou le menu de bootcamp le permet ?


----------



## francois67000 (30 Octobre 2008)

Maximouse a dit:


> Une petite question aux heureux qui l'on déjà, comment faite vous pour choisir la carte graphique sous windaube XP par exemple ?
> 
> Vous devez la choisir avant de redémarrer ou le menu de bootcamp le permet ?



Sous windows XP on a que accés à la 9600 GT. c'est logiciel et bientôt on pourra faire du SLI sous windows (sous mac pas sur)


----------



## francois67000 (30 Octobre 2008)

Sinon quelqu'un a prix une batterie supplémentaire sur le store car cette dernière est à 60 watts/heure au lieu de 50 watts/heure sur celle fourni. Ca serait intéressant de faire une comparaison !!


----------



## inkk (31 Octobre 2008)

ok bon ben j'ai plus qu'à appeler apple pour qu'ils fassent quelques chose pour ces touches mal éclairé. Grrrrr... le truc c'est qu'il est vite devenu indispensable ce petit mac (j'étais sur pc avant), donc j'ai pas trop envie de m'en séparé ne serait-ce que quelques jours.
La vitesse à laquelle il démarre, s'éteint, lance une appli, ou transfert des fichiers par usb, par rapport à vista c'est hallucinant la différence. Je suis bluffé (pour l'instant)...


----------



## angealexiel (31 Octobre 2008)

les problemes réles renscencés pour le moment sont pas bien grave : 
trackpad mal centré ( le mien a ca et je vais le renvoyer juste pour ca ) 
retro eclairage pas parfait, ou touches de travers mais apparement cela touche en faible proportion tout ces types de claivers apple. ( jamais eu ce soucis ) 
bulles ou poussieres ou traces de doigt derriere l'ecran ( pas moi ouf ) 

la charniere est effectivement souple, ce qui fait que l'ecran peut s'incliner tout seul si on met le portable a l'envers . ( mais est ce un default ? je crois pas... ) 

pour le moemnt ya rien de grave, moi j'ai eu ce soucis bizzare , ou mon internet marchait pas, impossible d'aller sur les sites, alors que airport me disait que j'etais connecter , et que mes autres mac aller eux sur le net sans soucis, j'ai du resintaller leopard, en enlevant certaines applications ( car comme l'architecture est opposé a tout ceux qui est sortit avant .. bah certaisn logiciels peuvent foutre le bordel ) .. donc faites gaffe et prenez les dernieres mise jour des logiciels important ..

en tout cas si certains d'entre vous me confirment encore ( ce serait gentil que j'ai plus que un seul temoignage) que leur trackpad est parfaitement centré car le mien  est mal centré d'un millimetre trop vers la droite, ce qui fait que a gauche ya un espace d'un millimetre entre le trackpad et la coque, et a droite c'est le contraire une partie du trackpad passe sous la coque... c'est pas genant, mais si pour vous , ca le fait pas, alors oui je serai pret a le renvoyer a apple pour echange , ( on a 14 jours apres reception n'oubliez pas ) Ps, 

PS: Pierre nico , effectivement moi aussi , j'ai cet effet de poussiere trés etrange dans les minuscules trous des haut parleurs, c'est normal, mais je le voit que sous un certains angle . dailleurs pierre nico,  vu que tu as un appapreil photo correct, peut tu prendre a la lumiere du jour ton trackpad bien du dessus , pour une vue arrienne en gros plan, cela me permettrait de comparé . merci d'avence si tu peut , envoie par mp si tu préfere ^^


----------



## Pierre-Nico (31 Octobre 2008)

aucun problème de trackpad chez moi...


----------



## francois67000 (31 Octobre 2008)

Pierre-Nico a dit:


> aucun problème de trackpad chez moi...



idem par contre j'ai eu le plantage souligné sur le site de macgeneration, au sujet de la ram. 

En jouant à Call of Duty 4 depuis quelques minutes, subitement écran noir et reboot. Ca m'est arrivé qu'une fois donc je vais attendre avant de faire une réclamation.


----------



## ordimans (31 Octobre 2008)

La charnière je la trouve dure, j'ai même du mal à l'ouvrir car l'encoche est petite aussi. Et bon le mettre à l'envers ca me fait rire, qui l'utiliser à l'envers.

Sinon merci pour les réponses à mes questions, pour le rafraichissement je cherchais avec la touche F5 et ca marchait pas, mais en gros les touches fonctions elles servent plus à rien à partl es commandes attribués genre luminosité et tout.

Sinon le bouton command j'ai compris maintenant il remplace le ctrl de windows

Par contre, le Alt+F4 de windows il correspond à quoi ici, à Alt+Cmd+Esc

Pour la carte graphique, le plus rapide pour y aller c'est clique sur la batterie en haut puis Economiseur d'énergie et voilà
Ca prend 1 secondes

Faut que je test bootcamp, et pour le modem avec l'iphone me semble qu'il y a quand même un moyen en bidouillant sur le mac je vais regarder ça
Car 1h de hotspot wifi orange sauf qu'il faut en avoir.

Sinon pas de problème de trackpad, ni de trous, ni de cache batterie

Pour la Ram jevais tester COD4, tu l'as testé sous windows ou mac françois ?

Et la batterie ca m'intéresse de savoir là je l'ai rechargé à fond normalement je vais laisser sur 9400M et l'utiliser sous Mac OS X pour voir combien de temps il dure, enfin de totue façon la durée calculé est juste avec mac ou pas ?


----------



## Jeromac (31 Octobre 2008)

ordimans a dit:


> Sinon merci pour les réponses à mes questions, pour le rafraichissement je cherchais avec la touche F5 et ca marchait pas, mais en gros les touches fonctions elles servent plus à rien à partl es commandes attribués genre luminosité et tout.


En appuyant sur Fonction (touche en bas à gauche Fn) ça marche. Sinon CMD+R pour rafraichir une page.



ordimans a dit:


> Par contre, le Alt+F4 de windows il correspond à quoi ici, à Alt+Cmd+Esc


L'équivalent du Alt+F4 est plutôt CMD+Q pour terminer proprement une application.


----------



## spyan (31 Octobre 2008)

Angealexiel Je te confirme que mon TrackPad est parfaitement centré, j'ai même du mal à imaginer comment il peut etre mal centré de 1 mm, quand on voit le peu d'espace qui existe autour !!

Sinon tout est nickel, écran, clavier... Tutti va Bene !


----------



## angealexiel (31 Octobre 2008)

bon bah merci, c'est un petit default qu'il a alors, moi aussi je comprends pas... j'appelle apple cet aprem.


----------



## Ouzmoutous (31 Octobre 2008)

aucun probleme de finition, juste ça

Vive les switch

J'en arrive presque à regretter mon vieux Vaio qui, lui au moins, me prévenait avant de planter (ralentissements, messages d'erreurs dans tous les sens,...)


----------



## scullydidine (31 Octobre 2008)

Bon, je me joins à vous!

Je viens de recevoir mon MBP et je vous mets quelques photos:

Je vous en mettrais d'autres plus tard...
Je vais à la découverte de ce bijou...


----------



## scullydidine (31 Octobre 2008)

Bon, selon vous, je refais une install propre en virant les langues ?? est-ce que ça fait vraiment gagner beaucoup de place ?


----------



## GenOMac (31 Octobre 2008)

Jviens un peu ici car ca me fait du bien ... 
SCully - - -> Super c'est génial !!! content pour toi.
Alors tes impressions une fois la bête allumée ?


----------



## GauthZilla (31 Octobre 2008)

scullydidine a dit:


> Bon, selon vous, je refais une install propre en virant les langues ?? est-ce que ça fait vraiment gagner beaucoup de place ?



En virant les langues et les gestionnaires d'impression, il me semble que tu gagnes environ 5go


----------



## scullydidine (31 Octobre 2008)

GenOMac a dit:


> Jviens un peu ici car ca me fait du bien ...
> SCully - - -> Super c'est génial !!! content pour toi.
> Alors tes impressions une fois la bête allumée ?



Merci 

C'est superbe !
Pour l'écran, c'est brillant mais tu l'oublies une fois que c'est allumé. Par contre, pour un film, ça doit gêner mais je n'en ait pas sous la main.

Le trackpad est extra ! Faut s'habituer au fait qu'il n'y est plus de clic... mais poser ses 4 doigts et glisser vers le haut, c'est comme la touche F11 (voir le bureau) et glisser vers le bas, c'est exposé !!

magnifique objet et finitions... pas encore testé le son et les images

je crois que je vais me lancer dans une réinstall...



GauthZilla a dit:


> En virant les langues et les gestionnaires d'impression, il me semble que tu gagnes environ 5go



5go tant que ça !!!!


----------



## ChaosTheory (31 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour à tous ! 

Premier post ici même si cela fait un moment que je vous suis 

Question qui peut paraître bête mais j'assume  Si on supprime les gestionnaires d'impression, quand après on veut installer une imprimante comment on fait ? Faut retélécharger le "pilote" ? Pas trop galère ? 

Merci.


----------



## scullydidine (31 Octobre 2008)

Bon, je procède à la réinstallation... en virant quelques drivers et langues je viens de gagner 2,2Go! ce qui n'est pas mal !

Sinon par rapport à mon ancien MB, quand le MBP se réveille il fait moins de bruit. Puis, il est plus silencieux et il n'a pas l'air de chauffer trop mais bon je verrais à l'utilisation...


----------



## Nico911 (31 Octobre 2008)

scullydidine a dit:


> Bon, je procède à la réinstallation... en virant quelques drivers et langues je viens de gagner 2,2Go! ce qui n'est pas mal !
> 
> Sinon par rapport à mon ancien MB, quand le MBP se réveille il fait moins de bruit. Puis, il est plus silencieux et il n'a pas l'air de chauffer trop mais bon je verrais à l'utilisation...


Une re-instal pour gagner 2.2Go ... bof bof je trouve.


----------



## scullydidine (31 Octobre 2008)

C'est quand même pas mal et puis je vais pas réinstaller tous les logiciels, style garage band j'en veux pas...


----------



## reystar (31 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour à tous,
pour ma part je l'ai reçu hier et je vais vous livrer quelques premières impressions à chaud :
j'ai tout d'abord été rassuré par l'écran, moi qui craignait que l'écran brillant allait me poser beaucoup de problème, je dois dire que j'ai été agréablement surpris par sa qualité ! Comparé à l'ancien Macbook, qu'est ce que c'est beau ...
Pour ce qui est de l'handicap de l'écran brillant ou pas, je pense que c'est quelque chose de totalement subjectif à juger mais en ce qui me concerne, il ne me pose pas de problème.
J'ai hésité avec le modèle 2.4ghz longtemps pour finalement prendre le 2.0ghz, je trouvais que les 300 euros supplémentaires ne justifiaient pas les caractéristiques supplémentaires.
Première chose qui frappe, l'esthétique : il fait beaucoup plus classe que les anciens macbook et donne une impression de robustesse et de classe.
Le trackpad est une vraie réussite, on se demande comment s'en passer à présent. Seul reproche que je lui ferai (et je pense que c'est à un peu près la critique générale), le bruit du clic qui n'est pas très esthétique et plutôt bruyant, mais la qualité de ce trackpad fait oublier ce petit défaut assez rapidement.
La bête est très fluide et je m'en réjouis pleinement !

R.


----------



## angealexiel (31 Octobre 2008)

c'est bon je viens d'avoir l'applecare, il m'envoit au plus vite un autre moidele, et je peut garder le mien jusqu'a la reception du nouveau, il sont sympa car avec tout les problemes que j'ai eu en un an sur 5 ou 6 machines... il me connaisse bien ^^lol 

je croise les doigts pour pas recuperer un modele pire ou qui aurait tes touches de travers...lol

en tout cas, il été au courant que le trackpad a été mal monter sur certains modeles .ils ont eu quelques cas, meme si comme ils m'ont dit , cela n'empeche pas de s'en servir .

en tout cas comme d'habitude , et c'est pour ca que je serai fidele a cette marque a vie, car leur SAV est fantastique. et si ya un blem, ils savent vous faire des cadeaux ou compensation si ya du retard. bref meme si leur machine sont loin d'etre infaillible, ils assurent .


----------



## Jeromac (31 Octobre 2008)

Bon, pour ma part concernant mon problème de clavier avec touches de travers, j'ai appelé Apple ce midi, TNT viendra chercher mon Mac actuel et j'en recevrai un nouveau.

J'avoue que ce problème n'en était pas un, mais vu la qualité de finition hors du commun de ces portables, le moindre faux pas se distingue tout de suite.

J'espère par contre que tous les ordinateurs envoyés après un échange sont tous neufs ?


----------



## angealexiel (31 Octobre 2008)

oui ils passent une nouvelle commande sur l'applestore, la machine est fabriquée puis envoyer, et tu la suit comme si c'est toi qui avait passer commande, evidement toutes les machines sont neuves ...lol 

mais apres faut croiser les doigt comme moi, pour pas avoir une machine comme la mienne avce le trackpad decalé, ou le cache de la batterie qui bouge , ou des bulles sous l'ecran ... lol
même si c'est une minorité des machines, jai souvent pas de bol ^^


----------



## scullydidine (31 Octobre 2008)

reystar a dit:


> Le trackpad est une vraie réussite, on se demande comment s'en passer à présent. Seul reproche que je lui ferai (et je pense que c'est à un peu près la critique générale), le bruit du clic qui n'est pas très esthétique et plutôt bruyant, mais la qualité de ce trackpad fait oublier ce petit défaut assez rapidement.
> 
> R.


Oui c'est vrai que le clic est un peu bruyant mais comme on peut taper avec un doigt pour le même effet, ça fait moins de bruit 
Et on s'y fait vite car là j'écris sur mon ancien MB (le MBP est en train de faire les dernières mises à jour), et j'avais envie de taper sur le trackpad... lol 
PS: pour suite à ma réinstall, j'ai gagné 5Go en tout en virant drivers, langues et garageband...


----------



## Jeromac (31 Octobre 2008)

angealexiel a dit:


> mais apres faut croiser les doigt comme moi, pour pas avoir une machine comme la mienne avce le trackpad decalé, ou le cache de la batterie qui bouge , ou des bulles sous l'ecran ... lol
> même si c'est une minorité des machines, jai souvent pas de bol ^^



J'y pense aussi, cette fois c'était le clavier, j'espère qu'il n'y aura pas un pixel mort ou autre problèmes. Mais je suis plutôt confiant, ce genre de problème, bien que souvent reporté quand ça arrive, sont plutôt rares (en effet, les gens n'ayant pas de problème ne viennent pas sur un forum le dire).

Et maintenant que vous le dites, mon trackpad est légèrement plus décalé à droite qu'à gauche, mais je n'ai pas l'impression pour autant qu'il passe sous la coque sur le côté gauche.


----------



## ordimans (31 Octobre 2008)

Niveau bruit quand je quitte la veille j'entends le dd qui repart mais rien après c'est silence total j'entends une mouche voler.
Le clic c'est vrai est bruyant c'est un peu dommage mais on clique pas tant que ça si et le bruit de clavier compense cette lacune car lui est silencieux.


----------



## Solidsnake31 (31 Octobre 2008)

J'ai remarqué par contre quelque chose d'étrange  j'etais pris d'affolement ce matin lorsque pendant une vidéo de youtube  la baffle droite  vibrait fortement et faisais un bruit de crachin  meme le son faible meme problème et le portable vibrait pas mal 


Jai tout de suite pris  une musique sur itunes mis le son a fond et aucun problème j'ai l'impression que lorsque un son part fortement dans les basses  la baffle tape contre  l'unibody et ne le supporte pas c'est pas la qualité des haut parleurs en cause du coldplay son a fond pose aucun souci etrange... m'enfin tant que je peus ecouter du son tranquillement je le renverai pas pour sa :love:


----------



## jacklucont (31 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour,

Une question tout bête, à quoi sert le "cache N2" ? Quelle différence entre 3Mo et 6Mo?

Merci


----------



## slash63 (31 Octobre 2008)

slt a tous,

un pti message pour vous donner mes impressions a propos de mon 1er mac !!

macbook pro 2.8 avec hdd 320go en 7200 t
superbe, une finition vraiment magnifique, une simplicité avec os x !! bref que du bonheur.
pour les points négatifs : je n'avais pas installer de logiciel pour suivre la température de mon proc et depuis aujourd'hui j'ai installer smc fan, resultat un processeur qui tourne a 62 ° juste en surf internet !! beaucoup trop !! 
j'ai importer des videos ce matin et je suis monter a 106° !!!!! grave docteur ...???
mon disque dur pendant l'importation a vibrer énormément et fait beaucoup de bruit......
bref le mac est beaucoup trop chaud a mon gout en surfant juste sur le net... 

j'ai eut apple et la gentille demoiselle m'a donner quelques petites choses a faire que je ferais lundi en revenant de paris.

voila je vous tiendrais au jus mais sinon c'est fantastique un mac


----------



## Nico911 (31 Octobre 2008)

Heuu 68° c'est énorme!! Mon PC ici (hé oui j'attand toujours la livraison du ptit nouveau mbp) est a +/- 40-50°.

Je doute que ce soit possible qu'un proco monte a 108°  .


----------



## rizoto (31 Octobre 2008)

Nico911 a dit:


> Heuu 68° c'est énorme!! Mon PC ici (hé oui j'attand toujours la livraison du ptit nouveau mbp) est a +/- 40-50°.
> 
> Je doute que ce soit possible qu'un proco monte a 108°  .



Non ce sont des temperatures normales. Les C2D peuvent monter jusqu'a 125°C


----------



## itako (31 Octobre 2008)

Nico911 a dit:


> Une re-instal pour gagner 2.2Go ... bof bof je trouve.




Il existe des gestionnaires pour supprimer les langues et les pilotes sans tout réinstaller.
En tout cas vous me rassurez pas avec vos problèmes..


----------



## ToMacLaumax (31 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour,
pour la chaleur voir: La chaleur et les ventilateurs


----------



## scullydidine (31 Octobre 2008)

itako a dit:


> Il existe des gestionnaires pour supprimer les langues et les pilotes sans tout réinstaller.
> En tout cas vous me rassurez pas avec vos problèmes..


Ce n'est pas un problème, tu peux très bien te servir de ton mac sans réinstaller, c'est juste histoire d'avoir un OS plus léger et propre.


----------



## Nico911 (31 Octobre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Non ce sont des temperatures normales. Les C2D peuvent monter jusqu'a 125°C


Eu je ne crois pas.
J'ai un C2D et jamais monté plus de 50° en 'action'.


----------



## itako (31 Octobre 2008)

je viens de voir que l'écran du MBP peut aller beaucoup plus en arrière que l'ancienne version, voila qui est intéressant pour le mix vidéo (ou audio) et autre représentation live!


----------



## angealexiel (1 Novembre 2008)

scullydidine a dit:


> Ce n'est pas un problème, tu peux très bien te servir de ton mac sans réinstaller, c'est juste histoire d'avoir un OS plus léger et propre.



oui moi perso j'aime reinstaller des que je le recoit, et supprimer les langues inutiles avec monolingual, et les codes PPC et intel 32 bits . 


la personne qui dit que elle aussi son trackpad est decalé, on peut pas voir que le trackpad passe sous la coque, sauf , si tu passe ton doigt en bad a droite du coin du trakpad a la coque, et que tu le fait ensuite du coin en haut a gauche du trakpad a la coque, tu verras que le coin en bas a droite le trackpad est plus enfoncer , que le coté gauche ou le haut du trackpad ou le trackpad est quasiment a la meme hauteur que la coque... effectivement c'est rien du tout, mais j'ai preferer demander qu'on m'en envoie un autre, 


pour la personne qui a des temperautres hallucinante c'est etrange , car moi sur le mien meme en plein jeu j'ai 60 degrés, mais attention, dis nous quel logiciels tu utilise , car istats menus et d'autres ont reporté qu'ils n'etait pas fiable vu que le chipset n'est plus intel , et que maintenant c'est nvidia , donc ne te fie pas trop aux temp.


----------



## DJPWeb (1 Novembre 2008)

Après une 5 jours d'utilisations j'ai pour le moment 3 critiques :

*La touche "Eject" qui fonctionne de façon logiciel me semble être une belle connerie.
*L'absence d'indication supplémentaires sur les touches (j'ai bataillé pour trouver l'anti slash...) et certaines touches "majeures" sont absentes (Suppr...maj+delete c'est pas pratique, les 2 touches sont les plus éloignés l'une de l'autre...)
*Une température tellement importante in-game (2,8Ghz, Far Cry 2, High Quality, XP sp3) que les touches me chauffent les doigts, et pas qu'un peu ! (Principalement la zone rectangulaire qui va de Esc à D).

Existe-t-il un équivalent à smc Fan Control sous windows ? (oui je sais windaube blabla, mais quand je bosse j'ai pas le choix...). SpeedFan 4.35 ne semble pas encore au point pour cette nouvelle génération...


----------



## itako (1 Novembre 2008)

DJPWeb a dit:


> Après une 5 jours d'utilisations j'ai pour le moment 3 critiques :
> 
> *La touche "Eject" qui fonctionne de façon logiciel me semble être une belle connerie.
> *L'absence d'indication supplémentaires sur les touches (j'ai bataillé pour trouver l'anti slash...) et certaines touches "majeures" sont absentes (Suppr...maj+delete c'est pas pratique, les 2 touches sont les plus éloignés l'une de l'autre...)
> ...



a toi tes nouveau sur mac  ! 
Ca me fais peur tes histoires de chauffages IG, j'ai peur pour mon future 2,4ghz...


----------



## zekounnet (1 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour,

J'ai commandé la même conf que toi DJPWeb (du moins pour le proc), tu peux me dire quelles sont les températures sous XP quand tu lance farcry 2 ou crysis ?
C'est chaud certes mais les ventilateurs font du bruit ou pas ? (la j'ai un xps M1710 et si je lance un jeu genre farcry non seulement ça chauffe pas mal mais en plus les ventillos font un bruit de réacteur d'avion ...)
Sinon si tu as comme moi commandé le 7200rpm 320Go (on sait jamais ), quel marque et quel modèle c'est ?

Merci d'avance pour les infos


----------



## Nico911 (1 Novembre 2008)

> Existe-t-il un équivalent à smc Fan Control sous windows ? (oui je sais windaube blabla, mais quand je bosse j'ai pas le choix...). SpeedFan 4.35 ne semble pas encore au point pour cette nouvelle génération...


Sous Windows il y a SpeedFan .


----------



## §mat§ (1 Novembre 2008)

itako a dit:


> a toi tes nouveau sur mac  !
> Ca me fais peur tes histoires de chauffages IG, j'ai peur pour mon future 2,4ghz...



 Il n'y a pas à t'inquiéter, jusqu'ici les seuls qui se plaignent de températures élevées sur leur MBP ont des config 2,8Ghz. Les 2,4 et 2,53Ghz ont reçu un très bon accueil; les utilisateurs ayant noté une amélioration notable par rapport aux versions précédentes.


----------



## itako (1 Novembre 2008)

Autant pour moi, je pensais que plus c'était puissant moins ça chauffe  :rateau:


----------



## francois67000 (1 Novembre 2008)

J'ai un MBP unibody 2,53 ghz, 4 GO de ram avec une 9600M GT 512 mo

Je n'ai pas les soucis de DJPWeb. La version 2,8 Ghz dégage 10 watts de plus et chauffe donc plus pour un gain minime. 

J'ai mis XP SP3 (vista est pour moi une grosse bouse pire que xp donc bon)

-Crysis : resolution native, moyen/elevé : entre 25-40 fps en moyenne => jouable
-Far Cry 2 : resolution native, eleve : entre 25-50 fps en moyenne => parfaitement jouable
-Red Alert 3 : resolution native, eleve : entre 30-40 fps en moyenne => parfaitement jouable

Crysis et Far Cry 2 ca chauffe oui sur la partie en haut à gauche. Mais c'est normal
Red Alert 3 c'est tiede parfaitement correcte.


----------



## itako (1 Novembre 2008)

intéressant intéressant


----------



## francois67000 (1 Novembre 2008)

Je vous conseille fortement de ne pas installer Vista sur votre macbook notamment car Vista a la facheuse tendance à changer la table de partition et donc au démarrage vous aurez des erreurs, qui ne sont que des alertes mais bon. 

Je m'éclate à Crysis sous un Macbook Pro allucinant qui lui cru !! Quand le SLI sera possible j'aimerai bien voir si y a une augmentation au niveau du framrate.


----------



## itako (1 Novembre 2008)

jt'ai envoyé un pti' mp par contre


----------



## Solidsnake31 (1 Novembre 2008)

Personne n'a le haut parleur droit qui sature quand le son est a fond (80 90 %varie en fonctions des fréquences )sur certaines fréquences particulières ? ( la musique sa passe nickel souvent sur des voix entre aigues et basses  style le bruit horible de fermeture de windows xp ):love:


----------



## francois67000 (1 Novembre 2008)

Solidsnake31 a dit:


> Personne n'a le haut parleur droit qui sature quand le son est a fond (80 90 %varie en fonctions des fréquences )sur certaines fréquences particulières ? ( la musique sa passe nickel souvent sur des voix entre aigues et basses  style le bruit horible de fermeture de windows xp ):love:



Si j'ai pareil !! Je vais le changer pour ça vu que j'utilise qu'a titre occasionnel tout ça, soit j'utilise pour casque soit je le raccorde à mon kit 5.1 chez moi


----------



## itako (1 Novembre 2008)

Il me semble que c'est un problème déjà présent sur les anciennes versions nan?


----------



## Solidsnake31 (1 Novembre 2008)

francois67000 a dit:


> Si j'ai pareil !! Je vais le changer pour ça vu que j'utilise qu'a titre occasionnel tout ça, soit j'utilise pour casque soit je le raccorde à mon kit 5.1 chez moi



Je pense que c'est tout simplement la qualité des haut parleurs qui est comme sa c'est que sur certains bruits spécifiques sa ne ressemble pas a un haut parleur defectueux comme par hasard sur de la musique mp3 itunes pas de soucis sa sent les haut parleurs trés bons pour certaines utilisations mais aprés on vous met pas du haut de gamme non plus 

Deuxieme chose : j'ai remarqué un problème logiciel au mode veille si on ferme le portable et on louvre pas de soucis par contre si on " reveille " le portable autrement que par l'ouverture de l'ecran ( bouge une souris retire un usb ) le portable se reveille mais si on ouvre l'écran pas d'image ni clavier éclairé bizarrement si on le referme on voit la petit veilleuse blanche de la face avant ne pas clignotez mais en lumiere constante ( comme lorsque l'ecran se met en veille mais l'ordi marche toujours ) et impossible de re allumez l'écran obliger de faire un reset quelqu'un a une solution ? ( sinon le mode veille refermer ouvrir ecran seul marche nickel )


----------



## JhonB (1 Novembre 2008)

salut les gars, une petite question, quel est le meilleur client MSN pour mac? Je suis sur adium, on ma parler de Mercury mais je trouve l'interface moche... Peut-on utiliser la webcam et le vocal dans un client? Merci !

Pour les MBP qui chauffe, a la base cest pas un PC pour jouer ! Il est pas fait pour ca!


----------



## JhonB (1 Novembre 2008)

A oui autre chose, quand je met plusieurs fenêtres en suspends dans le DOCK avec pomme + M, il y a-t-il un raccourci permettant de toutes les rouvrir du DOCK ?

Merci encore


----------



## itako (1 Novembre 2008)

mon préféré c'est amsn qui supporte les conversation webcam


----------



## JhonB (1 Novembre 2008)

itako a dit:


> mon préféré c'est amsn qui supporte les conversation webcam



Je lavais download mais il etait pas supporter sur le nouveau leopard! as tu un lien?

Thx !


----------



## itako (1 Novembre 2008)

le nouveau léopard? 10,5,5? parce que moi c'est la version du site officiel


----------



## JhonB (1 Novembre 2008)

Il me disait de passer sur une version anterieur mais je sais plus laquelle, la 10.3 je crois !
Je vais voir sur le site officiel!!

Personne pour mon autre question? Comment faire pour faire sortir toutes les fenetres mise en pomme +M du Dock !?

Merci !


----------



## macinside (1 Novembre 2008)

:modo: on recentre le sujet sur la reception des nouveaux MacBook pro, pour amsn il y a un paquet de sujet dans le forum : internet et reseau :modo:


----------



## JhonB (1 Novembre 2008)

Pour ma question des fenetres et du dock, personne?


----------



## pierrel67400 (1 Novembre 2008)

Hello!
Nouveau sur mac, j'ai eu mon nouveau MBP 2,4Mhz, 4Go Ram ce jeudi et je dois malheureusement être tombé sur le mouton noir du lot...
En effet celui-ci à planté au premier démarrage!!! Après reboot, je découvre un peu mon nouvel environnement et quelle n'est pas ma surprise quant je me rend compte que le MBP ne détecte pas sa carte airport!
Sans me décourager je relance plusieurs fois le systeme pour me rendre compte au final que 2 fois sur 3 il ne voit pas cette maudite carte... (J'ai également essayer de réinstaller Léopard, sans succès.)
Mais le pompom c'était ce matin, en effet le monsieur refuse tout simplement de se lancer et freeze lors du chargement!!!
Du coup, j'appel apple afin d'échanger le MBP, mais comme le SAV est fermé aujourd'hui j'ai du me contenter d'un numéro de dossier.
Au final deux jours après sa livraison le portable est remballé et attend gentillement d'être renvoyé vers le SAV.

J'aurais simplement aimé savoir si d'autres personnes avaient rencontrés le même type de problème?..


----------



## JhonB (1 Novembre 2008)

pierrel67400 a dit:


> Hello!
> Nouveau sur mac, j'ai eu mon nouveau MBP 2,4Mhz, 4Go Ram ce jeudi et je dois malheureusement être tombé sur le mouton noir du lot...
> En effet celui-ci à planté au premier démarrage!!! Après reboot, je découvre un peu mon nouvel environnement et quelle n'est pas ma surprise quant je me rend compte que le MBP ne détecte pas sa carte airport!
> Sans me décourager je relance plusieurs fois le systeme pour me rendre compte au final que 2 fois sur 3 il ne voit pas cette maudite carte... (J'ai également essayer de réinstaller Léopard, sans succès.)
> ...



Jsuis VRAIMENT dégouté pour toi ! COURAGE !


----------



## GenOMac (1 Novembre 2008)

Putaiiin fais chier ... Ca me met un stress toutes ces histoires de clavier , trackpad , carte airport .. je le recois lundi j'espère que mes impressions seront plus que positive ...


----------



## itako (1 Novembre 2008)

Oué c'est carement lourd tout ça.
Je suis avec toi pierrel.


----------



## Tibus (1 Novembre 2008)

GenOMac a dit:


> Putaiiin fais chier ... Ca me met un stress toutes ces histoires de clavier , trackpad , carte airport .. je le recois lundi j'espère que mes impressions seront plus que positive ...




claire, j'attends le mien aussi moi... ça me fait peur tout ça...


----------



## itako (1 Novembre 2008)

Ils sont con quand même les gens qui achetés les nouveautées dés leur sortie...


----------



## angealexiel (1 Novembre 2008)

itako a dit:


> Ils sont con quand même les gens qui achetés les nouveautées dés leur sortie...



a ouais?? comme toi alors non ? car tu es un con qui a un macbook unibody.... c'est stupide de dire ca, desolé mais par mon experience la plupart des soucis qu'on trouve sur une machine en sont que rarement reparé 1 an plus tard, les macbook qui craque, les imacs qui claquent le disque dur en 6 mois, et d'autres... c'est juste que au depart on decouvre les soucis d'une serie, mais dans un an ces soucis existeront toujours car c'est une faible minorité des machines qui ont quelques default . 

dire que faut étre con pour acheter une nouveauté , c'est nul, et trés bas, donc si ton macbook unibody est un fake, que tu as mis pour faire bien, tu aurais du penser a enlever sa de ta signature, car du coup c'est toi le roi des cons...

bref, pour mon macbook pro j'ai recu un email a renvoyer par fax avec mes numeros de carte bleue , cela me permet de garder celui ci, juqu'a 5 jours apres la recpetion du nouveau, trés pratique comme ca je perd pas des jours sans cette FANTASTIQUE MACHINE... 


PS, graphiquement la 9600 GT sous wow tout au max en 1400x900 fit deux fois plus de fps que la nvidia 8600GT , en fait elle se comporte comme ma 8800GT du mac pro, et la 9400 fait mieux aussi que la 8600GT, c'est bizzare car quand meme la 8600GT est mieux que la 9400, je pense que les drivers jouent, et que les drivers nvidia sur ces nouvelles machines sont meilleurs que ceux des anciens macbook pro et du mac pro actuel . et aussi le chipset joue car vraiment les perfs sotn impressionnante sur tout les niveaux. ( avec un HDD 7200tour minute bien sur )


----------



## itako (1 Novembre 2008)

Mais banane, je parle pour moi aussi, c'est du second degré, comme si je pouvais attendre , et pour faire mieux c'est pas un macbook mais bien un macbook *pro* , c'est la que ça claque ça race.

Par contre je veux bien garder le statut de roi des cons, j'ai jamais était rois auparavant.


----------



## francois67000 (1 Novembre 2008)

Je touche du bois pour le moment j'ai rien du tout...... à part un magnifique appareil


----------



## itako (1 Novembre 2008)

félicitation en tout cas, j'espère avoir le même


----------



## Pierre-Nico (1 Novembre 2008)

premier (gros ?) hic pour moi.
outre le fait que j'ai, enfin, réussis à configurer COD4, lorsque je met toute les textures sur extra, au bout d'un moment, l'écran devient noir et le son bug, je suis obligé de reboot... je ne comprend pas bien, pourtant le jeu ne rame pas du tout !

j'ai le modèle 2.4Ghz, 2Go de Ram et la carte graphique 9600M GT d'activée...

je vais essayé en les mettant un cran en dessous.


----------



## itako (1 Novembre 2008)

Ta exactement la config que j'ai chopé, j'attends tes feedbacks


----------



## Pierre-Nico (2 Novembre 2008)

voilà j'ai mis les textures sur un peu moins que extra, et ba ça plante aussi...
par contre quand tout est automatique et pas très beau... pas de plantage.

bon je ne sais pas trop ce qui se passe, j'ai lu par ci par la qu'il y avait des soucis avec la ram, mais bon je ne sais pas si c'est mon problème ou si ma carte graphique est défectueuse...

une idée ? SAV ?


----------



## itako (2 Novembre 2008)

et avec d'autres jeux peut-être?


----------



## Pierre-Nico (2 Novembre 2008)

disons que je n'ai pas de jeu qui réclame plus de puissance graphique, Age Of Empires III tourne à merveille tout à fond !


----------



## alexmexico (2 Novembre 2008)

salut je viens juste de m inscrire et j aurais une question aux nouveaux possesseur de mbp j ai vu que sur le site de discussion de aple beaucoup ont relever une vibration de leur mac ils attribuent cela soit au HD 7200 soit a un probleme avecla prise terre qqs uns disent que en branchant l ethernet cette vibration disparait quelqu un pourrait confirmer ou unfirmer merci


----------



## francois67000 (2 Novembre 2008)

alexmexico a dit:


> salut je viens juste de m inscrire et j aurais une question aux nouveaux possesseur de mbp j ai vu que sur le site de discussion de aple beaucoup ont relever une vibration de leur mac ils attribuent cela soit au HD 7200 soit a un probleme avecla prise terre qqs uns disent que en branchant l ethernet cette vibration disparait quelqu un pourrait confirmer ou unfirmer merci



Hello bienvenue sur le forum 

J'ai perso un HD 7200 tr/m et une connection internet wifi et j'ai jamais pas ce soucis !! Bizarre. On l'entend déja à peine le disque dur.


----------



## alexmexico (2 Novembre 2008)

je crois que cela vien de leur prise courant qui est differente a celui de la france ps de chance pour moi 
 mais bon faudrait voire si d autres en france pourrai avoir ce type de probleme


----------



## alexmexico (2 Novembre 2008)

alexmexico a dit:


> salut je viens juste de m inscrire et j aurais une question aux nouveaux possesseur de mbp j ai vu que sur le site de discussion de aple beaucoup ont relever une vibration de leur mac ils attribuent cela soit au HD 7200 soit a un probleme avecla prise terre qqs uns disent que en branchant l ethernet cette vibration disparait quelqu un pourrait confirmer ou unfirmer merci




excuser moi de vous importuner une fois de plus mais j ai aussivu sur l apple discussion que ces nouveaux macbook auraient eux aussi un pb avec la veille Vrai ou faux pour vous ??


----------



## francois67000 (2 Novembre 2008)

alexmexico a dit:


> excuser moi de vous importuner une fois de plus mais j ai aussivu sur l apple discussion que ces nouveaux macbook auraient eux aussi un pb avec la veille Vrai ou faux pour vous ??



Pas de soucis de mon coté. La mise en veille pour moi je ferme le capos tout simplement.


----------



## Solidsnake31 (2 Novembre 2008)

francois67000 a dit:


> Pas de soucis de mon coté. La mise en veille pour moi je ferme le capos tout simplement.


Si on sort de la veille autrement que par l'ouverture du capot il y a effectivement un probleme


----------



## Tibus (2 Novembre 2008)

C'est à dire???


----------



## francois67000 (2 Novembre 2008)

Solidsnake31 a dit:


> Si on sort de la veille autrement que par l'ouverture du capot il y a effectivement un probleme



J'ai contacté le support de Apple, ils sont au courant, la prochaine mise à jour 10.5.6 corrigera ce soucis. Il mettra à jour aussi le EFI pour ne plus poser de problème avec la ram et une mise à jour des pilotes nvidia sera aussi disponible pour corriger les bug sous windows avec les jeux Valve (Half Life 2....)


----------



## Solidsnake31 (2 Novembre 2008)

Tibus a dit:


> C'est à dire???


Si tu sors de la veille en bougeant une souris usb par exemple le portable sort de la veille mais en levant l'ecran celui ci ne s'allume pas ni le rétroéclairage si tu referme lecran le clignotant blanc reste contant comme lorsque l'ordi est allumé mais juste l'ecran en veille c'est un probleme logiciel clairement


----------



## Solidsnake31 (2 Novembre 2008)

francois67000 a dit:


> J'ai contacté le support de Apple, ils sont au courant, la prochaine mise à jour 10.5.6 corrigera ce soucis. Il mettra à jour aussi le EFI pour ne plus poser de problème avec la ram et une mise à jour des pilotes nvidia sera aussi disponible pour corriger les bug sous windows avec les jeux Valve (Half Life 2....)



Super tu es un chef decidement on a trouver les  même problemes et constat :love:
merci beaucoup ensuite la machine sera vraiment parfaite
J'en sui vraiment hyper satisfait pour une soi disante rev A  = platre c'est le pied totale


----------



## Pierre-Nico (2 Novembre 2008)

personne n'a de soucis avec la carte graphique en jouant a des jeux qui réclame pas mal de puissance graphique ou dans mon cas (écran qui s'éteint après quelques minutes de jeu, lorsque les textures sont à fond, et son qui bug, donc reboot obligatoire) serait-il plutôt un problème de ram comme beaucoup d'utilisateur ?

que faire alors, 10.5.6 résoudra le problème ??

des personnes ont-ils aussi une batterie défectueuse comme moi ??

(on pourrai créer un fil pour relater les problèmes des MBP, non ?)


----------



## Solidsnake31 (2 Novembre 2008)

Pierre-Nico a dit:


> personne n'a de soucis avec la carte graphique en jouant a des jeux qui réclame pas mal de puissance graphique ou dans mon cas (écran qui s'éteint après quelques minutes de jeu, lorsque les textures sont à fond, et son qui bug, donc reboot obligatoire) serait-il plutôt un problème de ram comme beaucoup d'utilisateur ?
> 
> que faire alors, 10.5.6 résoudra le problème ??
> 
> ...



Attends le 10.5.6 sur age of empire 3 si ta pas de problème du tout meme si sa consomme pas bcp de ressource c'est bizarre sûrement un problème de mémoire attends la 10.5.6 

Il chauffe beaucoup juste avant le plantage ? (  la carte graphique plante a cause de la chaleur mais ah mon avis dans ce cas tu serais pas le seul il y aurai un problème de masse )


----------



## Pierre-Nico (2 Novembre 2008)

je sais pas je vais essayé, mais ça plante très vite...
aucun soucis sur age of empires III...


----------



## francois67000 (2 Novembre 2008)

On a effectivement des soucis en commun la, via le topic que tu as fais. J'espère que Apple reglera ca de manière logiciel car sinon ca va être la pagaille.


----------



## Pierre-Nico (2 Novembre 2008)

j'ai une petite réflexion à faire. je ne vois pas bien la différence dans les jeux, entre la carte graphique 9400M et la 9600M... dans Call Of Duty4, toutes les textures à fond, c'est pareil sur les deux, idem pour Age Of Empires III, c'est moi, ou j'ai raison ?


----------



## ordimans (2 Novembre 2008)

Salut

Après un week end d'utilisation non intensif.La webcam j'ai cherché un moment jusqu'à trouvé photobooth c'est excellent et ca fait de bonne photo avec de bons effets.
Sinon peut on avoir un détail pour l'espace disque restant car j'ai plus que 260go de libre sur 320go théorique et ca fait bien beaucoup.
Mac OS X mangerai tant que ça ?

Pour la mise en veille je viens de lire au dessus, j'ai rencontré le même problème à un moment. Donc quand je ferme le capot ca met en veille j'ouvre ca revient sinon si je laisse il se met en veille au bout de 10 min et après si je bouge la souris ou clavier ca revient.
Mais à un moment j'avais fermé je rouvre et là bah il revient pas j'appuie sur souris bouton rien. J'appuie sur le bouton ca a rien fait j'ai du rester appuier plusieurs secondes et il a enfin redemarré. Mais tout à l'heure j'ai appuyé une fois sur le bouton ce matin après la nuit passé en veille fermé (il ne lui restait plus que 5 min de batterie je me suis dis je devrais le brancher sinon il reviendra pas.
Et si il est revenu l'écran bien sombre ca a un peu laguer au début sur des fenetres, et j'ai branché top ca marchait nikel.

Enfin pour moi il est parfait comparé aux autres portables, des acer ou toshiba qui bug sans cesse en wifi et autre.

J'ai trouvé l'appli modep pour l'iphone c'est netshare j'ai suivi le tuto mais ca marche pas j'ai du mal faire un truc.
Car en plus sur l'iphone ca écrase ma configuration manuelle pour mon wifi chez moi.
Sur macbook c'est bon on peut crééer des profils.

Sinon pour les jeux vous jouer sous windows ?
Car faut que j'essaye ça incessament sous peu, j'hésite avec xp ou vista, plutôt vista en 64 bits mais j'hsite avec bootcamp ou parrarelles ou les deux et je ne sais pas combien de dd lui mettre.

Sinon pour les données, le stockage je suis pas encore habituer à cette forme, mais en gros dites moi si je me trompe.
Le dossier Utilisateur avec notre nom ca correspond à Mes documents sous windows

macintosh HD ca correpond au dd système, puis les dossiers dedans (merci apple de fair si simple) c'est comme Programs files et tout ?

Idisk c'est avec mobile me ?

Et sinon le reste c'est bon  mais si je stocke sur le bureau est ce que je peux ?

Et comment fais on un raccourci d'un dossier sur le bureau, par exemple j'ai mes vidéos pour mon utilisateur et je veux faire un raccourci sur le bureau si je déplace je crois ca copie, j'ai fait avec alt ca met un petit plus vert je sais pas si c'est bon.


----------



## Bacoj (2 Novembre 2008)

ordimans a dit:


> Salut
> 
> [...]
> Sinon peut on avoir un détail pour l'espace disque restant car j'ai plus que 260go de libre sur 320go théorique et ca fait bien beaucoup.
> Mac OS X mangerai tant que ça ?[...]



320Go une fois formaté ça fait du 300Go environ de dispo non ? Si on compte 40Go de MacOsX selon mes infos, ça donne bien 300-40 = 260Go

Y'a bon ?


----------



## ordimans (2 Novembre 2008)

299 ou un truc du genre je crois, donc 40Go Mac OS X ok.
Bah c'est normal alors
J'ai rajouté 7go de musique.

Sinon Garage Band je vais pas m'en servir beaucoup (j'ai juste testé c'est pas mal) donc si je peux le virer pourquoi pas, on peut pas avoir la liste des applis avec la taille occupé comme Ajout et Suppression de programme

Je suis désolé de comparer à windows à chaque fois mais bon je suis nouveau donc c'est mes seuls repères
J'ai testé MSN qui était fourni avec office 2007 pour mac (j'adore les icones d'ailleurs) c'est MSN 6 donc on enlève.
Je veux WLM ou rien c'est pas assez complet donc je m'en passerai pour l'instant.


----------



## Pierre-Nico (2 Novembre 2008)

un conseil d'un vieux switcher, oubli tout tes repères windows et réapprend à utiliser un ordinateur avec ton mac, sinon tu vas souvent vouloir comparé et être frustrer de voir que certaine chose ne se compare pas !

sinon en effet MSN mac est très à la traîne, mais tu trouveras d'autres solutions bien plus sympa (Adium, aMSN)...


----------



## ordimans (2 Novembre 2008)

J'ai testé Amsn j'aime pas, car j'ai des effets Msgplus et rien ne marche.
C'est vraiment MSN très limité, je me demande si je ne vais pas passer sur ichat complètement et au pire avoir un second email.
Sinon imail j'ai pas encore bien regarder mais d'après ce que j'ai lu on peut le configurer avec hotmail mais j'ai pas réussi.


----------



## francois67000 (3 Novembre 2008)

Un conseil : XP au lieu de Vista !! Pour les jeux, c'est plus gourmand Vista.

Exemple : Crysis sous vista en moyen, Crysis sous xp en high


----------



## frankix (3 Novembre 2008)

Petite question en passant, j'ai essayé de chercher sur le fil de la discussion mais je n'ai pas trouvé, est-ce que quelqu'un a reçu un MBP avec disque dur SSD ?


----------



## Jeromac (3 Novembre 2008)

frankix a dit:


> Petite question en passant, j'ai essayé de chercher sur le fil de la discussion mais je n'ai pas trouvé, est-ce que quelqu'un a reçu un MBP avec disque dur SSD ?



Apparement pas grand monde, faut dire que c'est pas si fiable que ça devait l'être à l'origine (du moins actuellement), et vu le prix... ça m'étonne pas qu'il n'y ait personne pour faire le premier pas.


----------



## frankix (3 Novembre 2008)

Ok merci de ta réponse Jeromac, je reste aux aguets ( j'ai moi même du mal à franchir le pas )


----------



## francois67000 (3 Novembre 2008)

frankix a dit:


> Ok merci de ta réponse Jeromac, je reste aux aguets ( j'ai moi même du mal à franchir le pas )



test ici


----------



## mathieum82 (3 Novembre 2008)

J'ai franchi le pas en commandant un MBP 2.8GHz équipé du SSD de 128Go.
Mais je ne l'ai pas encore reçu, la livraison est prévue pour demain.
Je donnerai mes impressions demain soir si tout se passe bien !


----------



## Tibus (3 Novembre 2008)

mathieum82 a dit:


> J'ai franchi le pas en commandant un MBP 2.8GHz équipé du SSD de 128Go.
> Mais je ne l'ai pas encore reçu, la livraison est prévue pour demain.
> Je donnerai mes impressions demain soir si tout se passe bien !



SSD, oui pourquoi pas... mais rien que de savoir que c'est plus cher pour une taille moindre et que la suite adobe CS4 ne pourra s'installer dessus...

j'ai pas pris...


----------



## jacklucont (3 Novembre 2008)

Cà y'est Macbook pro 2.4Ghz, 4Go de RAM , apple remote et promo imprimante HP commandé!

Délais de livraison estimé : 20 novembre

Pour ceux qui ont commandés , les délais sont respectés? plus courts?


----------



## rizoto (3 Novembre 2008)

jacklucont a dit:


> Cà y'est Macbook pro 2.4Ghz, 4Go de RAM , apple remote et promo imprimante HP commandé!
> 
> Délais de livraison estimé : 20 novembre
> 
> Pour ceux qui ont commandés , les délais sont respectés? plus courts?



voir ici


----------



## jacklucont (3 Novembre 2008)

Merci, dsl pour l'erreur, si les modo peuvent supprimier mon message


----------



## ordimans (3 Novembre 2008)

francois>> j'espère que tu parles de crysis sur le mac car sur mon PC il tourne aussi bien sous vista que XP


----------



## francois67000 (3 Novembre 2008)

ordimans a dit:


> francois>> j'espère que tu parles de crysis sur le mac car sur mon PC il tourne aussi bien sous vista que XP



Vista est plus lourd que xp et ça joue sur les perf avec un MBP


----------



## Providia (3 Novembre 2008)

frankix a dit:


> Petite question en passant, j'ai essayé de chercher sur le fil de la discussion mais je n'ai pas trouvé, est-ce que quelqu'un a reçu un MBP avec disque dur SSD ?



Personnellement je possédais un MacBook Air avec disque dur SSD depuis sa sortie avant de l'abandonner (lâchement ?) pour un MacBook Pro Unibody, SSD également. Tu dois déjà t'en douter étant donné que j'ai opté une nouvelle fois pour cette option qu'effectivement elle m'a convaincu !
Tout d'abord le prix (très !/ trop ?) important pour s'en équiper peut en faire hésiter plus d'un, ce qui est totallement compréhensible mais, hormis les benchs purs et durs que tu trouves un peu partout sur le net, peu d'éléments sont donnés quant à l'utilisation réelle d'un disque SSD. j'entends par utilisation réelle, l'utilisation que vous et moi en ferez dans "la vie de tous les jours".
Tout d'abord la chose, à mon goût, la plus agréable est la vitesse d'allumage de ton Mac bien plus rapide qu'avec un DD classique ! La vivacité lors de son utilisation n'est pas non plus négligeable (vitesse de lancement d'un programme etc...). De plus le deuxième arguement que je trouve pertinent et qui n'engage, encore une fois, que moi est l'autonomie et, optionnellement, le bruit. Effectivement dans un disque SSD pas de "galette" à faire tourner et, par conséquent, pas de moteur à alimenter d'ou une économie d'énergie toujours bienvenue sur un portable ! Quant à l'absence de bruit lors du fonctionnement du dit disque dur, elle est vraiment totale ! Enfin, je terminerais sur ce dernier argument, qui n'a toujours pas pour but de te convaincre mais simplement de te donner mon avis, la solidité. En effet, dans un SSD pas de "tête" de lecture/écriture qui vient frapper la "galette". Par conséquent, en cas de choc (assez violent tout de même), cette même tête ne risque pas de venir perforer la galette de ton disque dur. Etant donné qu'un ordinateur portable l'est par définition, même dans une housse, il n'est jamais réellement à l'abris  !
Voilà l'avis, certes discutable, d'un utilisateur de SSD conquis !
Après libre à chacun de faire l'arbitrage qui convient entre avantages procurés et sur-coût imposés ...
P.S: contrairement à ce qui est dit (et à ce que dit Adobe) la CS4 est parfaitement installable sur un disque SSD et fonstionne sans broncher !


----------



## Garibaldi (3 Novembre 2008)

128Go c'est trop juste pour moi(ou vraiment tres serré).
450 le disque c'est un sacré budget(trop pour mon porte-feuille, surtout au vu de la capacité)
Apres je suis convaincu de tous les avantages du SSD. Profite en bien des aujourd'hui 
Plus qu'a attendre un 256Go à 300(j'ai le temps je sais)


----------



## kevinh44fr (3 Novembre 2008)

Le SSD est peut-être largement mieux, mais aujourd'hui, il ne vaut pas son prix.


----------



## frankix (3 Novembre 2008)

Merci à tous pour vos réponses et à toi Providia pour ton compte-rendu détaillé, j'ai tendance à rejoindre ton opinion et comparé à tous ses avantages même en étant pas plus véloce qu'un bon dd classique, je crois que le choix d'un dd SSD s'impose de plus en plus dans un portable. Petite question un peu HS : On peut changer le DD à sa guise dans les mbp unibody, mais est-ce judicieux ? Les DD proposés par Apple ne seraient ils pas avantagés par une quelconques prise en charge logicielle au niveau de la gestion des ventilos ou de l'autonomie ? ( question peut-être un peu bête, mais ça me tracasse )


----------



## Tibus (3 Novembre 2008)

Providia a dit:


> P.S: contrairement à ce qui est dit (et à ce que dit Adobe) la CS4 est parfaitement installable sur un disque SSD et fonstionne sans broncher !



ha bon...

bref, je sais que l'on peut changer le DD des nouveau macbook pro, est-ce possible de passer d'un DD à un SSD juste en le changeant ou est tout à fait différent?


----------



## ThP (3 Novembre 2008)

Tibus a dit:


> ha bon...
> 
> bref, je sais que l'on peut changer le DD des nouveau macbook pro, est-ce possible de passer d'un DD à un SSD juste en le changeant ou est tout à fait différent?



Concernant CS4, il fallait lire jusqu'au bout l'article que françois a posté 



francois67000 a dit:


> test ici



Pour le disque SSD, à mon humble avis, il n'y a rien à faire, tu as juste à le mettre à la place du "normal", les disques SSD étant de la même taille que les disque normaux.


----------



## ordimans (3 Novembre 2008)

Moi le SSD j'ai rien contre mais 128Go c'est pas assez pour moi et surtout pour le prix


----------



## ordimans (3 Novembre 2008)

Je retire ce que j'ai dis sur le trackpad pour le click
J'ai configuré en une tape, et donc j'appuie sans faire le clic comme avant et ca marche nikel et c'est plus silencieux
C'est le top

Là je vais tester  bootcamp par contre j'hésite à mettre en NTFS ou FAT32, si j'ai b ien compris en FAT je peux copier des fichiers de mac à windows direct.
Pour la virtualisation ca change rien

Sinon je suis en train de prendre Perian


----------



## frankix (3 Novembre 2008)

Le SSD c'est cher, l'espace de stockage est limité et la technologie n'est peut-être pas assez mûre, je crois qu'on est tous d'accord, mais puisque l'on est sur la discussion " test et impressions..." cela aurait été sympa d'avoir l'avis de quelqu'un qui a pu comparer un mbp 2,4/2g/ssd et un mbp 2,53/4g/5400ou7200 pour voir lequel semble le plus rapide en se limitant par exemple à la suite ilife et internet. Je ne suis pas un expert mais j'attend la démocratisation de ces supports de stockage depuis un moment, car j'ai l'intuition peut-être fausse, que le composant le plus en retard sur l'évolution technologique est le disque dur ( surtout dans les portable ). Je precise que je ne joue pas sur ordi et je pense donc qu'un mb 2,4 est déjà trés puissant.


----------



## WeeReZ (3 Novembre 2008)

Bonsoir,

J'ai investit dans mon premier mac mercredi dernier sur l'Apple store. Un Macbook pro 2,53 GHz.
J'en ai un besoin assez urgent pour bosser sur différent montage pour mes études (Final Cut), Seulement, en parcourant le forum Je vois beaucoup d'avis négatif et de listing de malfaçon sur ces MACBOOK unibody.

 - Ecran brillant désagréable,
 - Chauffe,
 - Bruit des ventilos

Bref, je commence à me demander si cet achat justifie les 2000&#8364;qu'il nécessite (surtout qu'ils représente un investissement ENORME pour moi qui ne suis qu'étudiant)

Il paraitrait aussi qu'il ne vaut mieux pas en rêgle générale acheter une nouveauté Apple.

Qu'en pensez vous ? 
Y'aura t-il de réel amélioration sur la 2nd génération ?
Et quand sortira t-elle ?

Merci à ceux qui prendront le temps de m'aider (et de me rassurez peut être ^^)


----------



## ordimans (3 Novembre 2008)

LA première vient d'arriver et arrive dans les foyers donc la deuxième faut être patient.
Ensuite je tiens à dire que contrairement à d'autres marques je trouve pas que l'on sert énorménment de beta testeur à Apple.
ENsuite ecran brillant bah en cours aucun problème même ce matin avec le soleil alors que le vidéoproj on voyait quedal et un acer à côté je voyais rien. moi sur le mien luminosité même pas au max ni à la moitié aucun problème.
Chauffe bah je trouve pas, le jeu j'ai pas testé mais en 9400M et en éco bureautique ca va nikel.
La batterie j'aimerais savoir comment faire car je le laisse brancher tout la journée sur le secteur est ce bon ?
Je l'utilise si ca m'arive une heure sur la batterie au pire voire deux heures dans la journée pendant le trajet.
Ventilos j'ai coller mon oreille tout à l'heure pour entendre le dd et j'ai en effet entendu un ventilo ceux qui entends beaucoup c'est soit des paranos soit un défaut


----------



## itako (3 Novembre 2008)

WeeReZ a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> J'ai investit dans mon premier mac mercredi dernier sur l'Apple store. Un Macbook pro 2,53 GHz.
> J'en ai un besoin assez urgent pour bosser sur différent montage pour mes études (Final Cut), Seulement, en parcourant le forum Je vois beaucoup d'avis négatif et de listing de malfaçon sur ces MACBOOK unibody.
> ...



Le brillant je le vi sur mon MB depuis 1 an, c'est vivable, faut pas trop pousser non plus, pour ce qui est de la chauffe et du bruit des ventilos les constats semblent plutôt bon, d'après les differentes personnes les ventilos ne se mettent presque jamais en route, et apple a surtout normalement réglé le coup de la surchauffe sur les nouveaux modéles.

Pour ce qui est de l'amélioration on va pas en parler hein puisque c'est déjà sensé être une amélioration du macbook de base donc voila, ça sera toujours mieux faut pas se voiler, mais bon a chaque fois repporter à la future amélioration alors... et la tes pas fini, si tu le veux prends le et constate par toi même, si tu hésite, le prends pas.


----------



## Garibaldi (3 Novembre 2008)

Je suis aussi etudiant et attends un MBP(et j'en besoin pour mes etude et mon taff).
Quand c'est un objet aussi crucial, en avoir une deuxieme machine (de secours) ne serait pas de luxe.
Evidement, les mauvais echos ne rassurent pas ... mais aucun modele n'est parfait, ni exempté de critiques, encore moins un nouveau modele(rev A).
un ordinateur chauffera toujours(surtout un portable c'est pas la panacé en terme de refroidissement), le systeme de refroidissement par petit ventilo aussi c'est pas optimun(tourne vite=> bruit), y a des limites physiques.
Alors , attendre une revB pour limiter les risques, c'est possible mais le risque zero n'existe pas.
Tu as 14 jours pour te retracter si besoin.
Il n'y a pas mort d'homme, faut relativiser quand meme.


----------



## itako (3 Novembre 2008)

c'est la machine de secours ton MBP? :afraid:


----------



## Garibaldi (3 Novembre 2008)

Mon MBP sera mon seul ordi .
Comme l'ordi est indispensable dans ma vie, j'envisage d'investir rapidement dans une deuxieme machine(laquelle je ne sais pas: 2° MBP  je deconne faut pas pousser).
A voir.

Itako: On devrait recevoir l'ordi le meme jour xD. t'habites vers ou?(moi banlieue parisienne)


----------



## itako (3 Novembre 2008)

J'habite en Alsace comme indiqué dans mon truc profil, donc théoriquement le mien devrais passer chez moi d'abord vu que c'est plus proche de la hollande


----------



## WeeReZ (3 Novembre 2008)

Merci beaucoup pour vos réponses.

Comme je le disais, c'est mon premier mac, et qui plus est, mon premier portable, donc c'est certainement la peur du changement qui me font me poser toutes ces questions .

Enfin bref, je dois recevoir mon Macbook Pro vers le 18 - 19 je verrai bien. Et de toute façon, je suis dans l'obligation de bosser sur Mac pour mes études, donc, j'ai pas vraiment le choix.

Surtout qu'il s'agit du plus puissant des Macbook (mis a pars le 2,8) alors si je suis déçu par celui ci...


----------



## Garibaldi (3 Novembre 2008)

Ce n'est surement pas sur la puissance de ta machine(que l'on peut retrouver ailleurs) que residera ta satisfaction/ton plaisir à avoir un mac mais plutot l'os et la qualité et finition de la machine.

Note: ca sera aussi mon premier portable et mon premier mac(deja convaincu pour l'avoir suffisament vu).


----------



## TheRV (3 Novembre 2008)

Groarrr, j'ai commandé mon MBP unibody le soir de l'annonce, en config standard, mais avec un iPod et je ne l'ai toujours pas  Ils torturent vraiment les genes chez la pomme!! ;o)


----------



## WeeReZ (3 Novembre 2008)

En gros je viens d'acheter un bel ordinateur avec un bel OS, mais pas très puissant pour autant.

Ça me rassure pas vraiment ce que tu vient de me dire 

J'achète un ordinateur avant tout pour travailler et pour avoir un bon temps de rendu dans des logiciels lourds comme les logiciels de montage ou de 3D, pas pour m'en servir d'objet de déco


----------



## Garibaldi (3 Novembre 2008)

J'ai peut être pas eté très clair:
Evidement quand tu achètes une machine tu t'attends à ce qu'elle te convienne sur le plan de puissance: tu ne seras pas déçu(pour un portable.Si tu veux une vraie brute infame de puissance , dirige toi vers un Mac pro! ).

Mais choisir Mac c'est pas pour la puissance spécifiquement(que l'on peut retrouver ailleurs), mais plutôt pour l'os et la finition de la machine.
(évidement dans ton cas, tu es contraint par l'os apparemment, donc tu n'as pas vraiment le choix.Plus tard quand tu auras le choix, si tu choisiras mac ca sera avant tout pour l'os)


----------



## Smaxintosh (3 Novembre 2008)

eh oui comme beaucoup le disent, chaque mac est une oeuvre d'art ...

(quels artistes ces chinois ...)


----------



## WeeReZ (3 Novembre 2008)

Merci pour ton aide, 

Effectivement, j'y suis un peu contraint puisque je dois utiliser Final Cut qui est un logiciel Apple (donc exclusif Mac OS) 
Le problème, c'est que le peu que je connaisse déjà des produit apple, (c'est à dire Ipod et surtout son utilisation avec iTunes) ne m'aide pas à avoir un avis favorable d'Apple.

M'enfin bon, comme je le disais je suis obligé, et c'est donc avec un léger à priori que j'ai fait mon achat.

Mais j'espere bien être surpris


----------



## GenOMac (5 Novembre 2008)

Ca y est J eu la bête !!!
Tour du proprio : Nickel
Pas de pixel mort , pas de soucis , pas de pbme de ventilo , tout va bien ...
Je laisserai mes impressions d'ici la fin de semaine ...
Mais la comme ca rapidement.. pour ceux qui nous lisent et hésitent encore un seul mot : " foncez !!!! "
Vous aurez la un produit exceptionnel d'une finition soignée sans précédent...:love::love:


----------



## ouioui007 (5 Novembre 2008)

Bonsoir à tous

Bon ben voila... déballage très bien tout ca.. mais probleme ... mon ecran affiche des traits blancs... sur le cote aléatoirement ... branché ou non... ma config mbp 2.4 voili voilou... il me reste plus qu'à appeler apple... chouette


----------



## Smaxintosh (5 Novembre 2008)

Desolé pour toi ouioui james bond ...
franchement ...

Quant a moi je l'ai recu aujourd'hui avec l'ipod, manque plus que l'imprimante. Génial tout simplement, je ne vais pas m'attarder, tout a deja été dit. Je suis en train de faire ma premiere calibration. 

Allez c'est partit pour le transfert du DD.


----------



## ouioui007 (5 Novembre 2008)

Merci 
Bon j'ai eu apple... je leur ai fait une vidéo du probleme... je suis le premier la classe.. bref.. retour a l'envoyeur... 3 semaines d'attente.. et 35 minutes d'utilisation pas mal !

A plus


----------



## figue (5 Novembre 2008)

Je l'ai depuis trois jours, tout va bien sauf un gros problème. En effet le bracelet de ma Rolex tape contre l'alu et va finir par le rayer à force. :rateau:


----------



## Smaxintosh (5 Novembre 2008)

Quel problème existentielle !!

non moi j'ai aggrandi le bracelet de ma montre ... (pas rolex)


----------



## rizoto (5 Novembre 2008)

figue a dit:


> Je l'ai depuis trois jours, tout va bien sauf un gros problème. En effet le bracelet de ma Rolex tape contre l'alu et va finir par le rayer à force. :rateau:



J'avais pas pensé à ça


----------



## Pierre-Nico (6 Novembre 2008)

bon après une bonne semaine d'utilisation en bibliothèque je reviens un peu sur l'écran. en fin de compte  c'est tout de même assez reloud, d'avoir, en reflet, les lampes du plafond. mais bon on s'y fait !


----------



## itako (6 Novembre 2008)

Macbook pro 2,4 7200 rpm

L'écran brillant je connais déja avec mon MB, pour le moment ça me géne pas trop.
Alors alors, l'écran est trés lumineux, beaucoup plus que mon Macbook.
Les touches sont comme sur mon macbook mais en mieux, le clavier est donc vraiment très agréable sans parler de son éclairage : D.
Le trackpad est lourd au début, je vais m'y faire très rapidement je pense.
Le son est très très correct, j'apprécie beaucoup, il peut aussi monter trés fort (bon a fond c'est pas gg), beaucoup mieux que mon MB en tout cas.
Niveau chauf et ventilo pour le moment rien a signaler, je verrais ça quand je tafferais ou que je jouerai nottament sous windows.
Point noir qui me fait bien chier: le firewire, oui oui j'était prévenu, mon dd que j'utilisé généralement en firewire est maintenant ultralentissime en USB, je crois que je vais acheter un adaptateur sous peu.
Pour ce qui est de la conception ça fait vraiment solide cet unibody alu!
Sinoonn mhh pour le moment rien du tout à déplorer, il est en parfait état.


Si vous avez des questions !


----------



## GenOMac (6 Novembre 2008)

Bon ben ca y EST !!! Ca fe 48 heure que j recu la bête
Pas de mauvaises surprises.. Tout est parfait ...
Je m'éclate vraiment ..
Je suis ^presque opérationnel Il ne reste qu'a transférer les données de mon DDExterne
Je suis vraiment surpris par le silence de cette machine, sa rapidité , son élégance...
du grand ART ;.. Let's rock !!


----------



## ordimans (6 Novembre 2008)

Idem une semaine bah j'ai quasi tout mis j'ai réussi à synchroniser le calendrier et la boite exchange quasiment c'est pas encore au point.
Ensuite virtualisation de vista, xp et ubutun ca marche nikel j'avais vista et ubuntu et il a commencé à mettre le ventilo j'ai fermé les deux fait un reboot et hop il tourne nikel.
C'est quand même le top à côté des autres pc qui ventilent tout le temps.

avec la 9600Gt et le 2,8ghz j'obtiens 5,5 au test de vista alors que des autres Alienware et XPS un peu ancien n'ont que 5,1 maximum.

L'écran bah perso j'ai pas de problème et pourtant y a des néons au plafond, il suffit de bien s'installer et de bien 'lorienter (avachi dans le siège lol)


----------



## neiluj2 (7 Novembre 2008)

Apparemment je ne suis pas le seul à avoir la charnière qui se referme toute seule quand on penche le Mac ? Mais est-ce une impression où je suis le seul à trouver ça inadmissible ??? 

Vous trouvez ça normal vous ? J'utilise souvent le Mac sur les genoux quand je suis allongé et c'est un défaut plus que gênant. Jamais eu un soucis pareil avec mon MacBook ou mon iBook.

Est-ce que certains se sont renseignés à ce sujet? Est-ce possible de resserrer la charnière via le SAV ou autres? Je me fous totalement de pouvoir l'ouvrir d'un seul doigt ! Ce que je veux c'est qu'il tienne quelque soit l'orientation bon sang... 

ps: putain plus de 15 pages de tracking UPS, c'est grave quand même... :mouais:


----------



## itako (7 Novembre 2008)

neiluj2 a dit:


> Apparemment je ne suis pas le seul à avoir la charnière qui se referme toute seule quand on penche le Mac ? Mais est-ce une impression où je suis le seul à trouver ça inadmissible ???
> 
> Vous trouvez ça normal vous ? J'utilise souvent le Mac sur les genoux quand je suis allongé et c'est un défaut plus que gênant. Jamais eu un soucis pareil avec mon MacBook ou mon iBook.
> 
> Est-ce que certains se sont renseignés à ce sujet? Est-ce possible de resserrer la charnière via le SAV ou autres?



Chez moi elle est sensible mais elle ne bouge pas pour autant toute seule (je suis en ce moment même dans mon lit)


----------



## Pierre-Nico (7 Novembre 2008)

neiluj2 a dit:


> Apparemment je ne suis pas le seul à avoir la charnière qui se referme toute seule quand on penche le Mac ? Mais est-ce une impression où je suis le seul à trouver ça inadmissible ???
> 
> Vous trouvez ça normal vous ? J'utilise souvent le Mac sur les genoux quand je suis allongé et c'est un défaut plus que gênant. Jamais eu un soucis pareil avec mon MacBook ou mon iBook.
> 
> ...



non non c'est connu, je ne pense même pas que ce soit un problème. mais chez tout le monde, il faut mettre l'écran à 90 degrés pour qu'il se referme, donc de toute façon inutilisable comme ça. mais quand je le met sur les genoux, pas de soucis ! faut vraiment le pencher !


----------



## Raul10 (7 Novembre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> J'avais pas pensé à ça



Le pire c'est que c'est vrai. J'ai une montre en aluminium que je garde habituellement toujours au poignet et depuis que j'ai reçu mon MacBook Pro, je suis contraint de l'enlever si je ne veux pas rayer la surface en aluminium.


----------



## rizoto (7 Novembre 2008)

Raul10 a dit:


> Le pire c'est que c'est vrai. J'ai une montre en aluminium que je garde habituellement toujours au poignet et depuis que j'ai reçu mon MacBook Pro, je suis contraint de l'enlever si je ne veux pas rayer la surface en aluminium.



Rolex fait des bracelets en Alu?


----------



## figue (7 Novembre 2008)

Non Rolex fait des bracelets en acier. Ca à l'air bête mon post, mais c'est une gêne  réelle, plus que l'angle vif et tranchant de la coque sous le clavier par exemple. Sinon MBP 2,54 GHZ impec, aucun problème, si ce n'est ma femme qui me le pique un peu trop souvent. A si petit souci, avec le trackpad, quand on laisse traîner la paume dessus et qu'on y glisse un doigt (le trackpad pas ma femme) il considère ça comme un deux doigts.


----------



## Raul10 (7 Novembre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Rolex fait des bracelets en Alu?



En acier peut être... je vois pas la différence


----------



## itako (7 Novembre 2008)

Premier gaming sous windows XP, call of duty 4 avec mon MBPU, ma conclusion c'est que cette ptin' de machin devien un vrai portable de gamer, j'ai fais tourner le jeu en full, j'ai juste fini par baisser la résolution car dans les hautes herbes le jeux sacadé un peu.
Niveau ventilo et chauffe ça tourne mais la chauffe n'est pas brulante pour autant, l'ordi suporte trés bien le coup.


----------



## Jeromac (7 Novembre 2008)

Je me pose une question, ça n'a rien à voir avec le thème, mais cela vous arrive t-il de jouer sur votre Macbook Pro sous Windows XP à un jeu qui existe nativement sous Mac OS X, par exemple parce que le portage Windows serait de meilleur qualité ?

Par exemple, le jeu Spore : j'ai cru comprendre qu'il n'y avait pas de réel portage sous Mac OS X. Il fonctionnerait sur ce système mais serait en fait émulé par WINEX ou CEDEGA ou un truc comme ça (l'équivalent proprio de l'émulateur Windows venant du monde UNIX) et ce de façon totalement transparente pour le joueur.


----------



## itako (7 Novembre 2008)

J'ai entendu dire que la plus part des temps les jeux tournent mieux sur XP car le portage est plutôt bof sur macosx, je vais consacrer la partie mac de mon MBP pour le traitement image, le montage vidéo, le mix audio et vidéo et tout ce qui est bureatique et création...

La partie windows va uniquement me servir au gaming pour le moment, voir quelques applications introuvable sur mac.


----------



## Nico911 (7 Novembre 2008)

Ello,

Je vient -enfin- de recevoir mon MacBook Pro Alu (2.53GHz, hd à 7200rpm). Et rien à signaler  . Les touches sont OK, pas de pixel mort.
Vraiment superbe!

Seul petite question je ne trouve pas comment utiliser les touches de fonction (notamment F5 pour rafraichir).Quelqu'un sais comment il faut faire? :rose:
Et aussi lors du premier démarrage j'ai laisser par défault le nom du Mac, mais ce n'était pas le bon. Y-t-il moyen de le changer?

Merci,


----------



## iRCO (7 Novembre 2008)

Nico911 a dit:


> Ello,
> 
> Je vient -enfin- de recevoir mon MacBook Pro Alu (2.53GHz, hd à 7200rpm). Et rien à signaler  . Les touches sont OK, pas de pixel mort.
> Vraiment superbe!
> ...




Pour les touches de fonction il faut utiliser Fn

Pour le changement du nom je ne sais pas


----------



## Nico911 (7 Novembre 2008)

Bonsoir ,

Ben Fn F5 ne fonctionne po.

J'ai trouvé pour le changement de nom c'était dans les paramètres de partage.



Nico


----------



## ordimans (8 Novembre 2008)

Faut faire Cmd + R pour actualiser

Y a des trucs faut s'y habituer mais sur Office 2008 pour Mac je suis en train de chopper toutes les raccourcis clavier, déjà pour mettre en gras et souligné c'est comme windows mais ctrl remplacé par commande ca marche dans 90% des cas.

Après c'est \ ou toutes les touches Alt gr de windows alors celle ci sont plus dur à faire j'ai du passer en visualisateur de clavier


----------



## macinside (8 Novembre 2008)

neiluj2 a dit:


> Est-ce que certains se sont renseignés à ce sujet? Est-ce possible de resserrer la charnière via le SAV ou autres? Je me fous totalement de pouvoir l'ouvrir d'un seul doigt ! Ce que je veux c'est qu'il tienne quelque soit l'orientation bon sang...



le SAV ne fera rien et te dira sûrement qu'un portable s'utilise posé sur une table et non sur les genoux


----------



## Nico911 (8 Novembre 2008)

> Faut faire Cmd + R pour actualiser



Ahh Merci de l'astuce  .


----------



## calimero007 (8 Novembre 2008)

Je viens d'échanger mon macbook alu contre un macbook pro alu
Y'a pas à dire jouer a COD 4 avec tous les détails à fond ça le fait....

Manque de pot, j'ai une vis qui est flinguée donc impossible de mettre mes 4Go en gros je ne peux plus enlever le capot :-(

plus la peine d'essayer avec un cruciforme, j'ai plus q'un rond.......
Je vais essayer de creuser un peu la vis histoire de complètement faire sauter la tête.
Bref attention en ouvrant le capot.....

Si quelqu'un a une idée pour faire sauter la tête d'une vis dont la tête est bouffée je suis preneur

Bizarrement les touches du claviers semblent hautes que sur le macbook


----------



## DJPWeb (8 Novembre 2008)

calimero007 a dit:


> Si quelqu'un a une idée pour faire sauter la tête d'une vis dont la tête est bouffée je suis preneur


Cyanolite dans le "trou" de la vis (bonne quantité), Petit tournevise (probablement sacrifié) dans la cyanolite, tu laisses prendre et ça devrai le faire...

Pour info je viens de poster un avis sur l'ExpressCard Adapter de Sandisk dans le forum Périphériques, ça peut en interresser certains...


----------



## jujusous3 (8 Novembre 2008)

pour ceux qui ont des problèmes de charnière souples, regardez sur le topic dédié aux problèmes du nouveau macbook pro, normalement vous téléphonez à apple, ils vous proposerons de reprendre le portable et de resserer un peu la charnière pour qu'elle soit un peu moins souple.


----------



## calimero007 (8 Novembre 2008)

J'ai réussi a retirer la vis à coup de Dremel....
Plus qu'à jouer a COD 4 avec mes 4Go de RAM cette nuit


----------



## itako (8 Novembre 2008)

Je tourne en full avec 2go sur cod4, 4go pour le game ça sert à rien, jvé' me faire une partie tiens.


----------



## DJPWeb (8 Novembre 2008)

Un point très sympa que j'avais oublié de mettre en avant dans mes précédents message : le trackpad !
Malgré quelques instabilités c'est la premiere fois que j'ai un portable sur lequel je peux utilisé de souris sans trop de gène... et quand j'en utilise une il m'arrive de passer sur le trackpad pour toutes les opérations de défilement.
SmartScroll en mode Kinétic + Multi touch + Grand pavé sans bouton = Plaisir de Navigation décuplé 

PS : et pourtant j'ai eu un tabletpc...


----------



## itako (9 Novembre 2008)

Pour exemple pour le trackpad avant je suis retourné sur mon vieux MB pour faire quelques trucs, et ba puré... le trackpad est vraiment tout pourri comparé à celui du MBP, sans parler du clavier qui physiquement est le même mais qui sur le MBP donne une sensation de frappe beaucoup plus agréable avec des touches moins dur est cheap.


----------



## dju76 (12 Novembre 2008)

Bonsoir à tous,
J'ai également reçu mon Macbook Pro Unibody récemment. J'ai la version de base commandée sur Fnac.com.

Livraison ok, dans les temps (commandé mardi dernier, reçu le vendredi).
J'ai vraiment été supris par cette coque alu, j'adore...
Toutefois comme certains, je constate quelques problèmes de finitions:
- au niveau de la coque, il y a 3-4 (petits) trous ci et là, c'est à peine visible, mais une fois que l'on sait où ils sont ça gâche un peu...
- le trackpad ne m'apparaît plus haut du coté gauche que du coté droit, et le clic est bruyant,
- il y a un pixel mort (ou une poussière derrière la vitre, en haut de l'écran). Encore une fois pas gênant, je ne la vois quasiment pas.
- enfin, le dernier problème, est que l'écran une fois fermé est un peu décalé par rapport au chassis. Ce défaut se voit plus que les autres.
(désolé mais je ne peux pas poster de photos pour l'instant, et je doute qu'on y verrai quelque chose, à part l'écran refermé peut-être)

Passant d'un macbook blanc 1ère génération pour lequel j'étais déçu de la finition, je ne sais pas à quel degré de finition je dois m'attendre sur la gamme pro. D'après vous, dois-je l'échanger contre un autre MBP à la fnac (pendant les 15 premiers jours), ou ces petits défauts sont tout à fait acceptable?

Sinon, à part ces petits défauts, ce macbook pro est vraiment superbe:
- le point le plus marquant est qu'il ne chauffe absolument pas, même sous aperture 2 qui faisait tourner les ventilos de mon ancien macbook à pleins régime,
- Sous aperture, ça va beaucoup plus vite, il faut dire que je passe du x950 au nvidia 5400,
- Toujours et encore sous aperture, l'écran ne me pose aucun problème, je fais de nombreuses conversion de raw, avec ajustement fin, alors bien que l'écran d'un portable ne sera jamais idyllique, le brilliant ne me gène pas et je le trouve même plus pratique. En effet outre de meilleurs contrastes, mes images ne sont pas vouées à être imprimées mais à être regardées sur un écran d'ordi. Partant du principe que la majorité des écrans PC grands publics sont  dorénavant brillants et très mal calibrés de surcrôit, les retouches faites sur l'écran "brillant" du MBP m'apparaissent amplement suffisante pour le public visé.


----------



## Bijot (13 Novembre 2008)

Moi je serai toi, je demanderai un échange...  En plus tu devrais pas attendre longtemps. 

Au prix qu'on paye la bête... elle se doit d'être irréprochable à la reception sinon retour à l'envoyeur direct ! :hein:
Mais bon ce n'est que mon avis....


----------



## itako (13 Novembre 2008)

Alors bon petit coup de gueule pour ma part, autonomie d'environ 3h40min, donc même pas 2 cours en amphi, le tout avec le l'éclairage clavier coupé et celui de l'écran au minimum sans compter le wifi coupé. Pour une autonomie annoncé de 5heures je trouve ça gros, surtout que mon vieux MB tenais vachement mieux le coup!

et vous? Peut-on éspérer sur une mise a jour.? la batterie va-t-elle se calibrer dans le temps?!

_"L'autonomie de la batterie varie en fonction de la configuration et de l'utilisation. Consultez la page www.apple.com/fr/batteries pour plus d'informations. Le test de productivité sans fil mesure l'autonomie de la batterie à travers la *consultation sans fil de divers sites web et la modification de texte dans un document de traitement de texte, la luminosité de l'écran étant réglée sur 50 %.*_"


----------



## ordimans (13 Novembre 2008)

itako >> Qui t'as mis dans la tête que 4Go c'est inutile ?
J'ai pris 4Go et 2,8Ghz bah ca m'aide beaucoup pour la virtualisation, je virtualise Vista et Ubuntu tout en étant sous Mac OS X avec des applis et ca tourne nikel.
Donc les 4 Go sont indispensables pour moi.
Après DDR3 par contre bof bof mais sinon c'est le pied.

Ensuite autonomie moi je n'ai acuun problème je l'ai déjà dit dans le topic des MBP 2,8 mais je tiens 4 heures avec Luminosité une barre (car dans le noir) clavier une barre et wifi activé et bluetooth désactive.
Je désactive le wifi et je passe à 5h.
Finder et Safari lancé en appli la plupart du temps.

Mais je suis hyper content, la charnière c'est vrai que c'est pas top mais le renvoyer pour qu'il vissent une vis je peux pas m'en passer. Et ca peut se faire soi même peut être ?


----------



## ToMacLaumax (13 Novembre 2008)

Salut tout le monde,
j'ai reçu ce jour mon MBP unibody 2,53 GHz.

Je découvre la bête et Leopard en même temps 

Pas vu de pixels défectueux.
Pour ceux qui comme moi sont maniaque l'écran en verre et les traces ça ne va pas être la joie 

Le clavier est vraiment plus lumineux que sur mon ancien PowerBook.
L'écran de même.

J'ai encore un peu de mal avec la Trackpad, j'ai l'impression qu'il est moins sensible sur les côtés.

Comme dans je ne sais plus quel message, au niveau des grilles des haut parleur comme si il y avait de la poussière

Tiens à propos, est-ce normal qu'il y a une série de mise à jour à faire ?

Voici quelques réaction à chaud


----------



## itako (14 Novembre 2008)

ordimans a dit:


> itako >> Qui t'as mis dans la tête que 4Go c'est inutile ?



Dans le cas d'une utilisation jeux vidéo bien évidemment


----------



## Pdg (14 Novembre 2008)

Et voilà, il est temps pour moi de faire part de mes impressions après 2 semaines d'utilisation...

- trackpad : j'étais prêt à mettre 70 euros dans une souris BT... Ben ça fera un resto sympa ! Je ne pensais vraiment pas pouvoir un jour me passer de souris... Maintenant, je ne pense plus pouvoir me passer des gestures multitouch ! Je me surprends régulièrement à faire des clic droit à 2 doigts sur les PC portables (et incrédulité : ça marche pas ). Vraiment bon. Le clic est bruyant (moi qui aime les souris silencieuses), mais je ne l'utilise pas. Le tapotage est bon.

- l'écran. Certes brillant, il est cependant de bonne facture. Les contrastes sont appréciés, les couleurs vives : c'est bôôô. Les traces de doigts ? Euh, suffit de pas tripoter son écran ! Après, c'est certain, je comprends les réticences des professionnels de l'image et de ceux qui travaillent dos à une baie vitrée orientée plein sud. Mais sinon, du tout bon. L'angle de vision optimal est bluffant.

- la partie graphique : extra ! Rien à redire. Même sur la solution graphique intégrée, ça tient la route.

- Le clavier : j'adore. Silencieux, souple. Simple : je suis fan. Un peu de mal au début, mais je commence à m'y faire.

- l'OS : en une phrase : "mais, comment je faisais avant ??". Ca résume bien. Chaque jour je découvre des petits plus qui me font sourire bêtement devant l'écran.

- le wifi... Eh bien je surfais déjà sur Safari dans mes derniers mois sur PC, et là, c'est nettement plus rapide ! Je n'ai pas changé de fournisseur d'accès, mon alice box n'est toujours PAS en 802.11n, et pourtant, c'est très nettement plus rapide... Allez comprendre. Effet placebo ?

- les HP : bonne qualité. Le son est assez puissant, largement assez pour regarder un film à 2-3 personnes (je parle quand même d'un portable, pas d'un home-cinema, relativisons). En fait, je les trouve comparables à mes Harmann-Kardon de mon Toshiba précédent (qui étaient excellents : ils couvraient le son du poste fixe. Ok, ces derniers étaient pourraves, mais quand même !). Les subwoofers apportent indéniablement un plus.

- L'autonomie : sans être extraordinaire, elle est bonne. Evidemment, pas facile de travailler toute une journée sur batterie, mais si l'autonomie est stable dans le temps, il sera peut-être rentable d'investir dans une seconde batterie pour les grands mobiles (ce qui n'est pas mon cas). A ce propos, je suis impressionné par la puissance magnétique de la magsafe.

- Les charnières : peut-être qu'elles sont assez souples pour que l'écran descende seul si on garde l'appareil incliné, mais avouons que c'est une utilisation marginale. Pour ma part, elles sont suffisament souples pour être confortables, mais rendent une impression de solidité très rassurante.

- la robe alu en elle-même : confortable, solide, résistante... C'est beau, c'est simple et c'est agréable. L'impression de solidité est omniprésente. L'ordinateur fait "serein". C'est le premier mot qui m'était venu à l'esprit lorsque je l'ai vu en rayon de mon revendeur. Eh bien c'est toujours le cas chez moi 

- les pastilles (sous la coque, pour poser l'engin) : stables. Manquent peut-être d'un peu d'adhérence (j'utilise une tablette à poser sur les genous et ça glisse un peu, mais c'est vraiment du détail). Quand on débranche un périphérique, il vaut mieux tenir le corps de l'ordinateur. Pas gênant du tout, juste un détail pour rendre vraiment compte... 

- la télécommande Apple Remote : je suis content de ce bête bout de plastique. C'est bête, mais frontrow, c'est bien... Juste encore un souci pour lire les wmv, mais j'ai créé un sujet en "logiciels" (d'ailleurs, si vous avez une réponse )...

- le rétroéclairage et la lunimosité écran. Très bien ! Par contre, légère doléance, je trouve qu'elle varie facilement. Quelqu'un passe entre la lumière (une halogène à pied à 3 mètres du bureau) et moi et la luminosité varie. Je pense décocher la variation automatique. Pour le clavier, où règle-t-on le rétroéclairage ? Je n'ai pas vu de fonction. 

- la connectique : n'étant pas un addictif du FW400, je n'ai rien à reprocher aux ports. Ils sont bien définis dans la coque, suffisamment profonds et bien protégés en restant accessibles. 2 "ombres", mais rien de très fâcheux : 1- les ports usb à gauche sont parfaits pour moi (je ne m'en sers que pour des périphérique de stockage). En revanche, pour un droitier avec une souris filaire (surtout la MM qui a un fil ridicule), ça peut être ennuyeux. Bilan, investissez dans une souris BT ou passez-vous-en. 2- le jack pour casque est un peu dur. Je dois forcer pour entrer les écouteurs ou les en faire sortir (j'utilise, pour le moment, faute de mieux, les oreillettes de l'iPhone). 

- le bruit : le fonctionnement est extrêmement silencieux. C'est simple, on ne l'entend pas. Bluffant. Je n'ai pas encore entendu les ventilos. Même sous CoD4 détails élevés. Même le graveur est silencieux, sauf le claquement lors de la prise en charge du CD, mais on s'habitue (on l'entend quand même, mais franchement relativement peu. Mon aquarium fait plus de bruit). On sent une légère vibration lorsqu'on repose les poignets de part et d'autre du trackpad (j'ai un disque dur 250Go 7200 t/min). Ce n'est pas très gênant car vraiment léger, on en vient à l'oublier lorsqu'on tape au clavier. Elle ne semble pas varier et ne fait pas de bruit. C'est juste un peu troublant au début. J'en suis venu à la considérer comme le pouls de mon précieux  (oui, je suis cinglé).

C'est à peu près tout ce que je vois pour le moment (désolé pour la tartine) !

Je suis vraiment heureux d'avoir switché en tout cas...

Merci ! :love:


Configuration : MBP 15" unibody, 2,4GHz, 2Go RAM, DD 250Go 7200t/min.


----------



## GenOMac (14 Novembre 2008)

soit pas désolé Pdg pour la tartine comme tu dis ... C agréable aussi de voir les impressions des autres petits nouveaux ...

J'ai pour ma part 1 semaine d'utilisation , et sincèrement je partage complètement ton avis ..
Je ne ferai donc pas de redondances avec ce que tu as dis ..
A la différence près que j qd même acheté une souris à 70 euros... fais chier pour le resto ^^

Je trouve que Itunes allumé , Internet / Iweb et Iphoto font que ca chauffe un peu qd même en haut a gauche du clavier.. Ca me dérange pas outre mesure .. mais je me dis .. elle va pas me lâcher ma bête qd même... ^^

Autre point que je viens juste de découvrir depuis hier, il m'arrive de prendre un peu d'électricité statique dans les mains surtout la gauche, lorsque ma main est en appuis sur la coque partie gauche... bizarre à surveiller.. si cela continue.. je les appelle.

Bon suis pas tres joueur.. alors c sur pour les détails des deux cartes graphiques , j pas encore testé , le reboot est rapide , peut etre que nous aurons la chance d'un correctif sous snow leopard nous evitant de le faire qd cela est nécessaire...

J installé Perian et flip4Mac (wmv .. youhou pdg) ca fonctionne , je lis a présent tous les formats avec quicktime .. bon j'ai egalement Vlc , au cas ou sous la main .... mais pour l'instant aucun problème...

Ma grande suprise, c'est time machine .. j'ai en effet tjrs peur que mon matos se plante aussi j mis en place en tatendant que je puisse m'acheter time capsule , un backup avec un DDE packard bell (oOoh), et ca vaut le détour , Zouuu , ni une ni deux ta machine passe en mode Time machine... c tout simplement incroyable , efficace , et le MBP ne bronche pas .
Je t'ai partionné le DDE , en 30 secondes ... une partie pour les backup et une pour stocker mes videos... 
L'Os est puissant , stable , et franchement très intuitif... Tu ne veux plus d'une appli ?? Poubelle , avant j allais voir si il restait pas des vieux repertoire etc ... c terminé... Je passe tout mon temps à ce que je veux faire et non plus entretenir ma machine...

Faut juste que je continue a chasser mes vieux réflexes windows , pour le reste Pdg a dit l'essentiel sur les organes du MB que je partage.

Bref Je suis tout comme toi un switcher heureux , et je ne suis pas prêt de changer...


----------



## Pdg (14 Novembre 2008)

GenOMac a dit:


> Je trouve que Itunes allumé , Internet / Iweb et Iphoto font que ca chauffe un peu qd même en haut a gauche du clavier.. Ca me dérange pas outre mesure .. mais je me dis .. elle va pas me lâcher ma bête qd même... ^^


 
Bien vu ! J'ai oublié de parler de ça... Quand on le sollicite bien, il chauffe un peu. Mais honnêtement, ça reste convenable. Enfin je dis ça, mais mon précédent laptop faisait chauffage central alors... :rateau:



GenOMac a dit:


> J installé Perian et flip4Mac (wmv .. youhou pdg) ca fonctionne , je lis a présent tous les formats avec quicktime .. bon j'ai egalement Vlc , au cas ou sous la main .... mais pour l'instant aucun problème...


 
J'ai aussi périan (et tout ce qu'il lit, ça fonctionne sous frontrow) ET flip4mac. Ce dernier me permet de lire mes quelques wmv avec QT... Mais pas sous frontrow. Et ça je ne comprends pas pourquoi. Enfin aucune importance, VLC est toujours aussi magique.



GenOMac a dit:


> Ma grande suprise, c'est time machine .. j'ai en effet tjrs peur que mon matos se plante aussi j mis en place en tatendant que je puisse m'acheter time capsule , un backup avec un DDE packard bell (oOoh), et ca vaut le détour , Zouuu , ni une ni deux ta machine passe en mode Time machine... c tout simplement incroyable , efficace , et le MBP ne bronche pas .
> Je t'ai partionné le DDE , en 30 secondes ... une partie pour les backup et une pour stocker mes videos...


 
Yes... Je compte faire pareil avec ma future Time Capsule...


----------



## ordimans (14 Novembre 2008)

itako a dit:


> Dans le cas d'une utilisation jeux vidéo bien évidemment



Oui ca change rien là c'est sur.
N'empêche que sur mon fixe j'ai 4go je fais des retours windows instanné entre wow ou css donc ca va bien.
MSN derrière et firefox
Mais vista 64 consomme plus par contre, il se fait pas chier il voit 4go boum il consomme plus de 1go sans rien.
Enfin c'est comme ça on y peux rien


----------



## dju76 (14 Novembre 2008)

Bijot a dit:


> Moi je serai toi, je demanderai un échange...  En plus tu devrais pas attendre longtemps.
> 
> Au prix qu'on paye la bête... elle se doit d'être irréprochable à la reception sinon retour à l'envoyeur direct ! :hein:
> Mais bon ce n'est que mon avis....



Merci pout ton conseil. C'est ce que je vais faire, néanmoins je suis moins optimiste que toi sur le temps d'attente


----------



## frankix (14 Novembre 2008)

Salut j'aurai une petite question pour Providia, mathieum82 ou tout autre personne ayant un MBP avec SSD : le système reconnait il les 128 go du SSD ? et à la livraison ( os x installé par Apple ) combien de place l'os prend sur le SSD ? merci


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (16 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour! J'ai reçu mon MBP mercredi 12 novembre... ... et depuis je ne pourrais plus retourner sur un PC !!!
Bon tout ça pour dire que je suis super content de mon MBP et d'OS X... 
A plus!


----------



## §mat§ (16 Novembre 2008)

En passant: le trackpad est exceptionnel!
Deux jours après réception de mon MBP, je tâte un laptop PC. La différence est impressionnante (surface, réactivité etc), les gestures Multi-touch deviennent rapidement des automatismes. Tout cela est extrêmement naturel, joli boulot de la part d'Apple.

Par contre, il est vrai que le click est un peu bruyant. Cela se remarque lorsque l'on travaille dans un environnement silencieux; au quotidien, ce n'est pas dérangeant.


Après quelques semaines d'utilisation, peu de défauts ressortent: la sortie casque notamment (parasite+souffle). Ce n'est pas propre à la nouvelle série de MBP et ça ne se remarque qu'avec un système d'écoute de bonne qualité. Il n'en reste pas moins que c'est regrettable. Dommage également que si peu d'applis soient portées sur OSX, notamment dans mon domaine (architecture), ce qui va me contraindre à installer Windows via BootCamp.


Pour le reste, c'est du tout bon! 
Je n'ai pas encore activé la 9600GT sur de longues périodes car la 9400 est vraiment surprenante, très bonne surprise (et accessoirement que je n'ai pas encore commencé des travaux en 3D gourmands). Niveau proc' et RAM pas de soucis, réactivité de l'OS excellente, extinction du MBP en 3sec, bonne autonomie (environ 4h30 en Wi-Fi avec Photoshop et quelques applis lancées)... Je n'ai pas été déçu!


----------



## ordimans (16 Novembre 2008)

mat >> le clic est dérangeant c'est vrai bah j'ai réglé le clic avec un tapotement et bien plus de problème.
Ni vu ni connu on fait tout ce qu'on veut avec le trackpad.
Sauf les FPS c'est chaud mais je vais y arriver un jour :lol:


----------



## ToMacLaumax (16 Novembre 2008)

§mat§ a dit:


> [] bonne autonomie (environ 4h30 en Wi-Fi avec Photoshop et quelques applis lancées)... Je n'ai pas été déçu!



Bonjour,
à propos de l'autonomie, dans Information Système (Menu Pomme, À propos de ce Mac, Plus d'infos), Alimentation, la " Capacité de charge complète (mAh)" est de combien ?

Merci


----------



## ipesup (17 Novembre 2008)

Pdg a dit:


> - le bruit : le fonctionnement est extrêmement silencieux. C'est simple, on ne l'entend pas. Bluffant. Je n'ai pas encore entendu les ventilos. Même sous CoD4 détails élevés. Même le graveur est silencieux, sauf le claquement lors de la prise en charge du CD, mais on s'habitue (on l'entend quand même, mais franchement relativement peu. Mon aquarium fait plus de bruit). On sent une légère vibration lorsqu'on repose les poignets de part et d'autre du trackpad (j'ai un disque dur 250Go 7200 t/min). Ce n'est pas très gênant car vraiment léger, on en vient à l'oublier lorsqu'on tape au clavier. Elle ne semble pas varier et ne fait pas de bruit. C'est juste un peu troublant au début. J'en suis venu à la considérer comme le pouls de mon précieux  (oui, je suis cinglé).
> 
> Configuration : MBP 15" unibody, 2,4GHz, 2Go RAM, DD 250Go 7200t/min.



Salut Pdg, j'ai quasiment la même configuration que toi, j'ai juste opté pour 4Go de RAM. Concernant le bruit, à la lecture de différents forums, je m'attendais à un silence absolu du MBP. Après 5 jours d'utilisation, je partage tes impressions, sauf pour le bruit. La machine est dans l'ensemble silencieuse, mais je ne peux m'empêcher de constater une petite brise constante, un léger souffle permanent. Rien de fondamentalement gênant, mais quand même, ce léger souffle est là. Le MacUser étant semble-t-il plus maniaque que la moyenne des homo sapiens, je reste un peu perturbé par cette petite brise... aisément couverte par un minimum de bruit ambiant...

Ma question est donc : partagez-vous cette impression ?

Par contre, concernant les vibrations près du trackpad, Apple a fait des progrès en la matière selon mon expérience. J'ai au boulot un MBP early 2008, de la génération juste précédente à celle des MBP unibody. J'ai un disque dur 7200t/min dans les deux cas, et sur mon MBP unibody, ces vibrations sont inexistantes, alors que dans le MBP early 2008, elles sont assez perceptibles.


----------



## ipesup (17 Novembre 2008)

En fait, à la limite, je trouve mon MBP unibody 2,4Ghz 4Go RAM 250Go @ 7200t/min un peu plus bruyant que mon MBP early 2008 2,5Ghz 4Go RAM 200Go @ 7200t/min...


----------



## GenOMac (18 Novembre 2008)

bon j installé ce correctif trackpad , et sincérement , c bcp plus fluide après... en tout cas c t tres bien avt, et c 1000 x mieux après.. suis satisfait


----------



## Pdg (18 Novembre 2008)

Amusant... Pas noté de changement particulier, moi 

J'avais pas de souci, mais si c'était logiciel, ça devrait concerner tout le monde, non ?


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (18 Novembre 2008)

Pdg a dit:


> Amusant... Pas noté de changement particulier, moi
> 
> J'avais pas de souci, mais si c'était logiciel, ça devrait concerner tout le monde, non ?



Moi également j'avais rien remarqué avant... 

Bon tant mieux pour ceux qui avait un souci avec


----------



## scooby25 (18 Novembre 2008)

Est ce que je dois etre degouter ?
Voici mes 2 config a la maison:
1 mac book pro tout neuf avec un HDD 250GO 7200 tour / 4go de ram proc 2.4Ghz
1 mini pc medion type msi wind 1Go de ram / proc 1.6Ghz  et 80GO a 5400tm

test de demarrage de windows (le mac book en boot camp)
resultat:
mac book pro = 1min
mini pc = 45s

certes c'est pas pour faire du windows que j'ai acheté le mac, mais bon je suis bien degouter quand meme, je croyais avoir investi dans une formule 1

Benoit le switcheur


----------



## igloodhumour (19 Novembre 2008)

c'est un XP allégé sur ces mini-PC non...?

tu as mis vista sur le mac...?


----------



## rizoto (19 Novembre 2008)

scooby25 a dit:


> Est ce que je dois etre degouter ?
> Voici mes 2 config a la maison:
> 1 mac book pro tout neuf avec un HDD 250GO 7200 tour / 4go de ram proc 2.4Ghz
> 1 mini pc medion type msi wind 1Go de ram / proc 1.6Ghz  et 80GO a 5400tm
> ...



Oui je pense que tu dois être degoute, tu devrais revendre ton MBP tout de suite, parce que c'est vraiment l'arnaque, une machine de ce prix qui met plus de temps a booter qu'un eee machin...

Plus serieusement. Faut peut être plus de temps pour tester les 4 gigas de ram...
Est ce si grave? tu te sers pas de ton MBP dans le bus, je pense


----------



## itako (19 Novembre 2008)

ordimans a dit:


> Sauf les FPS c'est chaud mais je vais y arriver un jour :lol:



Tu vas fumer tes cheveux, c'est totalement impossible...


----------



## ordimans (19 Novembre 2008)

Non j'y arrive :lol:
COD 5 tourne sur le MBP sous Xp en bootcamp bien sûr
Et j'y arrive bien.

Par contre plus de clique droit sous bootcamp je pige pas j'ai réglé deux doigts clic secondaire.

Sinon pour le boot de Mac OS je le trouve hyper rapide, j'ai pas chronométré mais par rapport aux autres PC y a pas photo.
Ensuite faut pas comparer à un Netbook avec un SSD car c'est pas comparable vu les temps d'accès.


----------



## itako (19 Novembre 2008)

Pour le clique droit il faux installer les drivers fournis avec le cd du mac.
Mais a mon humble avis acheter une souris c'est pas du luxe.


----------



## 0reli0 (19 Novembre 2008)

Bonsoir,
Simplement une petite question relative à la batterie... mais justement : sans batterie... le macbook pro unibody continue-t-il de tourner ? Quelqu'un a-t-il fait le test ? Levez-moi ce doute, s'il vous plaît... Même si la manoeuvre est déconseillée par Apple, pour des raisons de sécurité (si le fil se débranche, je sais... mais vous ferez bien attention pour le test, n'est-ce pas ?... et puis vous replacerez ensuite la batterie juste après... si ça vous chante!)
Merci.


----------



## francois67000 (19 Novembre 2008)

0reli0 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> Simplement une petite question relative à la batterie... mais justement : sans batterie... le macbook pro unibody continue-t-il de tourner ? Quelqu'un a-t-il fait le test ? Levez-moi ce doute, s'il vous plaît... Même si la manoeuvre est déconseillée par Apple, pour des raisons de sécurité (si le fil se débranche, je sais... mais vous ferez bien attention pour le test, n'est-ce pas ?... et puis vous replacerez ensuite la batterie juste après... si ça vous chante!)
> Merci.



Bien sur ça marche parfaitement bien  Pas de soucis c'est juste pas conseillé du tout car ça peut endommager le matos en cas de coupure brutale.


----------



## francois67000 (19 Novembre 2008)

itako a dit:


> Pour le clique droit il faux installer les drivers fournis avec le cd du mac.
> Mais a mon humble avis acheter une souris c'est pas du luxe.



Jouer sans souris mais avec le trackpad revient à rouler une grosse voiture sans direction assisté, ça sera très difficile


----------



## Bacoj (19 Novembre 2008)

Ca y est, mbp reçu aujourd'hui, premier message avec ... c'est un peu pour moi un double switch puisque je passe d'un pc fixe sous windows à un portable sous MacOs. 

Config : mbp late 2008, 2.53Ghz, 4Go ram, 250Go7200trs. Très belle machine, par rapport au pc portable de madame la différence est vraiment à l'avantage du mac, même si cela n'est pas la même gamme de prix.

Pas de problèmes particulier après ces quelques heures d'utilisation.

Je vais avoir du mal à repartir sur mon pc de boulot demain, les gestures du touchpad sont vite adoptées...

Reste à récupérer mes données de mon pc fixe et adieu Windows, ce que je compte faire au plus vite. Au boulot.


----------



## ipesup (20 Novembre 2008)

Bon switch !

Tu n'as pas le petit souffle permanent dont j'ai parlé le 17/11 sur ce forum ? une légère brise audible sans doute liée aux ventilateurs ?


----------



## itako (20 Novembre 2008)

Enfait j'ai dis de la merde, depuis la MAJ du trackpad je ne peux plus faire de clique droit sous XP... c'est plutôt génant ...


----------



## GenOMac (20 Novembre 2008)

@ pdg : en fait je trouve que certaines gestures, comme faire tourner une image ou zoomer fonctionne mieux avec le correctif... après je n'explik pas la raison pour laquelle certains n'aient pas vu cette amélioration. peut être que c mon trackpad qui déconnait... mais la j vraiment les memes sensations que sur l'iphone.. 

@ tout les personnes ayant une Capsule avec leur bête.. 
Par contre ca y est j acheté time capsule que j configuré en routeur derrière ma box.. et Mon MBP backup comme prévu, ca tourne nickel.. seul soucis : dans le finder, je vois bien une ressources matérielle partagée (Time Capsule de GenOMac ^^) , sauf que quand j'y entre je vois que dalle, je vois ni mes séries transférées , ni mes films... m^me si j'essaie de m'y connecter .. pas de soucis , sauf que je ne sais rien exploiter depuis le finder directement...

Faut que j'entre dans Time machine et que j'en resorte pour faire apparaitre une icone Time Capsule sur le bureau.. et de la euréka... les films et les séries... Bizarre je coince ... 

PS: J'ai battu mon record d'autonomie : 4H37(bon c vrai , je faisais pas grand chose...dessus )


----------



## Pdg (20 Novembre 2008)

GenOMac a dit:


> @ pdg : en fait je trouve que certaines gestures, comme faire tourner une image ou zoomer fonctionne mieux avec le correctif... après je n'explik pas la raison pour laquelle certains n'aient pas vu cette amélioration. peut être que c mon trackpad qui déconnait... mais la j vraiment les memes sensations que sur l'iphone..




Ah... Peut-être bien que tu as raison. Effectivement, je trouvais que parfois, je galérais un peu sur le zoom. Du coup je me disais que je m'y prenais comme un manche. Arf 



GenOMac a dit:


> @ tout les personnes ayant une Capsule avec leur bête..
> Par contre ca y est j acheté time capsule que j configuré en routeur derrière ma box.. et Mon MBP backup comme prévu, ca tourne nickel.. seul soucis : dans le finder, je vois bien une ressources matérielle partagée (Time Capsule de GenOMac ^^) , sauf que quand j'y entre je vois que dalle, je vois ni mes séries transférées , ni mes films... m^me si j'essaie de m'y connecter .. pas de soucis , sauf que je ne sais rien exploiter depuis le finder directement...



Ah. Ca, ça m'intéresse. Je ne vais pas tarder à investir dans une Delorean et j'aimerai assez m'en servir comme disque TM et comme "micro serveur multimédia"...


----------



## Tibus (20 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour bonjour, j'ai reçu mon macbook il y a maintenant une semaine et je préférais attendre ce temps avant de donné mes impressions...

Tout est niquel, aucun probleme de touche, d'écran ou encore de ventilateur.

Tous les programmes que j'ai installé dessus (suite cs3 et bientot tester la cs4, maya,...) tourne parfaitement dessus, appart quelques petits probleme de compatibulité du clavier avec le Maya...

Sinon tous tourne niquel, il démarre et s'étein super vite, crossOver fait tourner tout mes jeux Windows en réseau sans probleme (trackmania, CounterStrike,...) 

Tout est vraiment parfait, vraiment chouette, pjuste un petit - par rapport au reflet dans l'écran mais on les oublies vite après 2min d'utilisation, mais c'est vrai que le choix entre les deux aurrait été préférables...

Un exellent investissement pour moi...


----------



## Zemou (21 Novembre 2008)

itako a dit:


> Enfait j'ai dis de la merde, depuis la MAJ du trackpad je ne peux plus faire de clique droit sous XP... c'est plutôt génant ...


Chez moi non plus, mais normalement tu vas dans les options trackpad de Bootcamp sur XP et ça  remarche après (c'est comme ça que j'ai fait).


----------



## Phoenix111 (21 Novembre 2008)

Moi depuis la maj j'ai des problèmes. Après avoir fais un clic physique, parfois je ne peux plus faire de clic en tapotant :mouais:
(sous mac os x je précise)


----------



## iRCO (21 Novembre 2008)

itako a dit:


> Enfait j'ai dis de la merde, depuis la MAJ du trackpad je ne peux plus faire de clique droit sous XP... c'est plutôt génant ...



Essai avec trois doigts sur XP et ça marche ( mais pas à tout les coups il faut aller doucement )


----------



## Providia (22 Novembre 2008)

Mise à jour plutôt étrange donc...


----------



## MADPENGUIN (22 Novembre 2008)

iRCO a dit:


> Essai avec trois doigts sur XP et ça marche ( mais pas à tout les coups il faut aller doucement )



Effectivement, ça fonctionne relativement bien avec trois doigts! Fascinant...


----------



## iRCO (22 Novembre 2008)

C'est quoi la touche suppr sur bootcamp?


----------



## rizoto (22 Novembre 2008)

Ca y est, j'ai déballé la bête 

Aucun défaut pour le moment. 

En terme de vitesse, c'est le jour et la nuit avec mon ibook. 

L'ecran est superbe, je l'utilise avec le luminosité au minimum, aucun problème de refflet ...
Même sur des sites en Flash assez lourds, il n'y a pas de ventilation...

Seul le son du trackpad est plus important que sur l'ancienne génération 

Je suis vraiment satisfait de mon achat :love:


----------



## Phoenix111 (22 Novembre 2008)

Rizoto, j'en profite que tu ais reçu ton MBP, pour te demander si tu aurais aussi les pseudos problèmes que j'ai et que j'ai décrit ici.
Merci.


----------



## rizoto (22 Novembre 2008)

Phoenix111 a dit:


> Rizoto, j'en profite que tu ais reçu ton MBP, pour te demander si tu aurais aussi les pseudos problèmes que j'ai et que j'ai décrit ici.
> Merci.



J'ai pas de claque à la fermeture ou à l'ouverture de l'écran. pour l'homogénéité de l'écran, il faut que je trouve un truc noir à afficher. 

EDIT : si je met la luminosité de l'écran à fond en affichant un fond noir, oui certaines sont plus lumineuse que d'autres... 

En pratique, je ne pense pas que cela soit très génant.


----------



## KilEstBoLeMac (22 Novembre 2008)

Bonsoir à toutes et à tous.

Voilà, heureux acquéreur d'un nouveau MacBook Pro 15", je voulais partager mon expérience ainsi que mes premières réactions, si cela peut aider les indécis ;-)

*L'emballage-déballage*:
Surpris au départ, le carton est tout petit, moins de la moitié des modèles précédents, tout blanc, à la Mac quoi. A l'ouverture, joli packaging, soigné, petite mousse protectrice, languette pour sortir son nouveau cadeaux sans tracas, alimentation, DVD's, petite lingette pour nettoyer l'écran et accessoires commandés en sus sur l'AppleStore (Remote et adapdateur microDVI->DVI)

*Les specs*:
2.4GHz Core 2 Duo
4Go RAM
HD 250Go 7200rpm

*Prise en main*:
A peine ouvert, le souffle est déjà coupé.. Waouuu, l'écran noir, le clavier noir, le trackpad sans "bouton" de clic, les tout est très fin, très pure.

*Installation*:
Je possédais un MacBook Pro 15" première génération, en 10.5.4, avec une sauvegarde TimeMachine.
A peine l'installation terminée, l'assistant transfert de données propose plusieurs solutions pour récupérer nos précieuses données d'un autre Mac, je choisis TimeMachine, et je verrai bien..
Il me propose les éléments que je souhaite récupérer, utilisateurs, applications, réglages réseau, etc.. 
Et c'est partis pour 1h30 de copie.
Redémarrage, et là, tout y est, mais vraiment tout, et toutes les applications fonctionnent, sans même redemander d'activation.
Bref, en deux mots, bluffé, c'est vraiment chouette ce TimeMachine ;-)

*BootCamp*:
Pour ce qui est de ma partition BootCamp, ça se complique.
Je fais un "clone" depuis mon ancienne machine de ma partition BootCamp en utilisant WinClone sur mon HD externe.
De l'autre côté, je lance l'assistant BootCamp pour recréer ma partition, et je restaure mon image WinClone.
Redémarrage sur WinXP, je met le DVD d'install pour les driver, redémarrage, et là, rien, pas de wifi, pas de réseau, carte graphique non reconnue, rien.. Zut. Là faut encore que je gratte, mais je pense qu'il faut passer par une réinstallation de la partie WinXP. (Ps, si vous avez une idée pour m'aider, c'est volontier ;-)
Par contre, avec Parallels, en utilisant la même partition BootCamp comme machine virtuelle, tip-top, tout roule..

*L'écran*:
Magnifique, en comparaison à la gamme précédente, quelle différence!
Un rendu brillant, éclatant, net, contrasté, vraiment, quel bonheur!
J'avais quelques appréhension par rapport à l'écran brillant, et bien je dois m'incliner, car les reflets ne sont même pas visible tant l'écran offre une luminosité accrue. Je ne l'ai pas encore testé à l'extérieur (il à neigé 20cm cette nuit, le test est un peu retardé pour cause météorologique...).
Les bords noirs vous plongent littéralement à l'intérieur de l'écran, vous oubliez tous ce qui est autours ;-)

*Les moins*:
- Le FireWire 400 manquant, grrrr! Bon, il existe des câbles 400-800 mais bon, encore des frais.
- Le MicroDVI. Zut, c'était tellement pratique de ne pas avoir besoin d'adaptateur...
- Le bruit du clic du trackpad. Oui, c'est bruillant!
- Un troisième port USB aurait été apprécié.

*Les plus*:
- Le poids, nettement plus léger!
- L'écran
- L'autonomie (3h45)
- Le silence qu'offre la machine
- La dissipation de la chaleur
- Le clavier
- Le trackpad multitouch
- Le son
- Le HD accessible très facilement

Voilà, si vous pouvez vous faire plaisir, profitez, c'est bientôt l'heure de la lettre au Papa Noël... ;-)


----------



## ordimans (23 Novembre 2008)

C'est le esata qu'il manque franchement et un hdmi.
Car un minidisplay port j'en ai rien à battre personnelement y a peu d'écran qu'ils les ont ces ports actuellement et le pire c'est qu'il faudra en plus acheter un cable spécial merci apple.
LE firewire 800 là qui est tout petit, bah je vois pas avec quoi je peux l'utiliser.
Camescope c'ets en USB maintenant avec les dd.
Et moi qui vient d'acheter un boitier externe 2pouces et demi pour récuperer mon dd de la ps3, il a USB2 et Esata et je peux pas l'utiliser en esata alors que les performances sont excellentes ca fout les boules.
les seules regrets, le reste c'est du tout bon.

EDIT:

Au passage quelle touche correspond au Ver Num d'un clavier sur windows ?

Car en faite sur Wow le ver num est utile pour bloquer la marche mais vu que c'est un portable déjà le clavier est amputé du pad numérique mais il doit bien y avoir un raccourci ?


----------



## Zemou (25 Novembre 2008)

iRCO a dit:


> C'est quoi la touche suppr sur bootcamp?


Il n'y a pas.
Il faut remapper le clavier.


----------



## iRCO (25 Novembre 2008)

Zemou a dit:


> Il n'y a pas.
> Il faut remapper le clavier.



Merci pour ta réponse.


----------



## ordimans (27 Novembre 2008)

Et la touche Verr Num sur Mac pour Wow ?


----------



## itako (28 Novembre 2008)

svpmerci


----------



## itako (28 Novembre 2008)

C'est normal que ma current battery capacity n'est déjà plus que a 97% ?


----------



## Phoenix111 (28 Novembre 2008)

La mienne fluctue entre 98 et 100 %. Je peux passer de 4550 à 4700 mAh.
Essaye de faire des calibrations.


----------



## itako (28 Novembre 2008)

Déjà le calibrer? ooh et après tout.


----------



## KAZZ31 (5 Décembre 2008)

voila je voulais faire part de ma joie. J ai recu mon macbook pro 2,4GHZ 4GB de ram 320 GB commandé vendredi dernier recu aujourd hui. J ai eu un peu peur au début je pensais que l écran avait une rayure sur le contour noir mais c est bien parti avec un petit coton tige il est vraiment magnifique, les diodes de veille de l ordi sont comme percées avec une aiguille ca sent la précision, l alu est vraiment magnifique enfin aucun défaut apparent pourvu que ca dure
Et dur ca va l etre pour moi vu que je suis novice sur mac et c est pas tout le temps facile de s adapter. Les appelations sont vraiment différentes meme si a la fin on si retrouve qd meme. J aimerais bien refaire une install du systeme et tout . Est ce qu il faut simplement insérer le dvd d install et suivre les indications?  Je cherche aussi le moniteur d activité pour voir la consommation de chaque appli mais j ai pas encore trouvé. Enfin ca mérite bien de s y mettre a fond, c est vraiment une belle bête!!


----------



## Phoenix111 (6 Décembre 2008)

Je suis d'accord avec toi, c'est une très bonne machine. J'ai aussi été dérouté lors de mon switch .
Pour le moniteur d'activité, tu peux le trouver dans tes applications, puis dans le dossier utilitaires,
ou alors taper tout simplement moniteur d'activité dans le champ spotlight en haut à droite


----------



## kryss (15 Décembre 2008)

Alors j'ai juste une question : j'ai mon MacBook Pro unibody 2.53 Ghz depuis 2 semaines maintenant. Je viens par contre d'installer Windows Vista via Bootcamp. Alors que sous Mac OS X je peux switcher de la 9400 à la 9600, sous Windows le système reconnait par défaut la 9600 et l'utilise nativement... il ne me donne pas l'option de passer à la 9400.

Quelqu'un peut-il me dire comment faire s'il vous plait ?


----------



## Phoenix111 (15 Décembre 2008)

Ca n'est tout simplement pas possible sous windows.


----------

